# DTL: Dietel mit neuer Untermarke im Hause Zeck Fishing



## trawar (31. März 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wir dürfen uns also in Zukunft auf Highend-Barsch-Tackle aus dem Hause Zeck freuen und sind auf die heißen Köder, Ruten und Rollen von Johannes gepannt!


Oh ja defintiv, freue mich am meisten auf die Ruten.


----------



## Captain_H00k (31. März 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Oh ja defintiv, freue mich am meisten auf die Ruten.



Denkst Du wirklich die liefern ab ? 
Schau mal bei aller Liebe,der Typ hatte seine Zeit.Aber das sind vielleicht seine letzten Moves vor der Rente, und da wird mit diesem Deal nochmal abkassiert fürs Alter.
Da können die noch soviel erzählen es wird extra entwickelt,blablabla

Nicht falsch verstehen,in Gewisser Weise gönnen ich denen das sogar !
Aber wie das beworben und präsentiert wird,find ich derbe cringe


----------



## trawar (31. März 2022)

Ich gönne es ihm auch und ja ich glaube dran das da richtig gute Ruten kommen werden.
Ahnung von der Materie hat er und wenn die das nur im Ansatz so Herstellen wie beworben, wird das richtig gut.


----------



## Tricast (31. März 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Ahnung von der Materie hat er und wenn die das nur im Ansatz so *Herstellen* wie beworben, wird das richtig gut.


Herstellen lassen, oder backen die selber Blank´s? 

Gruß Heinz


----------



## trawar (31. März 2022)

Keine Ahnung, kann ich dir nicht sagen.

Ich vermute da wird aus unzähligen Blanks und Komponente ausgewählt und zusammengestellt.


----------



## Captain_H00k (31. März 2022)

China Auftrags-Produktion as usual,bin ich sicher.
Und ich wette die orientieren sich auch bisschen an Shimano,erkennt man finde ich schon bisschen am Endstück dieser tollen Prototypen,hat was von der Monocoque Form finde ich 
Wer macht denn heutzutage noch Blanks selber ?
Die einzige Firma die mir jetzt einfallen würde,wäre St. Croix ,mit deren günstigeren Blanks Made in Mexico, und ab SCiii oder SCIV dann Made in USA.


----------



## thanatos (31. März 2022)

Die Quadratur des Kreises hätte mich eher vom Hocker gerissen als der   -
Zeck und ick bin weg .  
ne so ´ne Lobhudelei geht echt auf den Sack .


----------



## Rheinspezie (31. März 2022)

Ich sach´ mal so - wie muss die "perfekte" Barschrute sein?

Kommt auf die eingesetzten Köder ( Größen ) und die Gewässer an.

Beispiel : muss ich tief fischen mit viel Blei oder an der Oberfläche mit leichten Köppen?

Möchte ich ein Rütchen, was sich "in´s Handteil biegt" bei einem 35er?

Möchte ich "spielen" oder Fische fangen?

Wenn ICH Fische fangen möchte, dann nehme ICH auf Barsche der 25-40er Sortierung gerne eine feinnervige Spinnrute mit - Obacht - SCHOCK !

einem "angegebenen" 60g.Wg. und einer Länge von 2,70.

Supersouveräne Köderführung und auch der 80er Beifanghecht mach null Probleme - auch der 35er Barsch nicht, den ich durch´s Kraut bugsieren muss...

Abert hej, ich habe wenig Ahnung - und fange nur ...


----------



## liac (31. März 2022)

Also ich muss sagen ich konnte mit Zeck schon vorher auf Grund der Werbepartner nichts anfangen, dachte das würde sich vllt mit Dietel ändern...Aber irgendwie finde ich die Werbung noch immer seltsam? Keine Ahnung diese Firma holt einfach so gar nicht ab.

Davon ab glaube ich nicht dass ein Dietel jetzt das Rad neu erfinden kann was Ruten angeht. Hätte eher damit gerechnet dass er evtl grundlegend neue Ideen hat was Kunstköder angeht.

Lg liac


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (31. März 2022)

Spinnruten und Kunstköder, so etwas gab es zuvor noch nicht. Toll dass diese Dinge endlich erfunden wurden! Sie werden das Leben vieler Angler bereichern.


----------



## Minimax (31. März 2022)

Ich bin auch dagegen. Noch niemals, jemals in der Geschichte des Angels ist jemals irgendetwas Gutes entwickelt und auf den Markt gebracht worden. 
Daher ist allein die Ankündigung einer Firma dies tun zu wollen bereits ein Affront. Immerhin gibt mir das Gelegenheit, meine verkalkte Missgunst zu jedem beliebigem Thema zu ventilieren.

Worum gings nochmal?
Egal es ist alles schlecht,
Minigreis


----------



## schwerhoeriger (31. März 2022)

Sers,

ich habe mir erst durch das Rumgeranze bei BA die Sachen von Zeck beim Dealer genauer angeschaut.
Sicher Gufis gibt es wie Sand am Meer aber ich habe mir fürs Hechtfischen mal den Finsch sowie den Butscher gekauft! Ab dem 16. Mai werden die dann getestet.
Also die Mirko-Chebu-Haken sind bei mir in der UL Kiste gelandet die sind wirklich klasse und kann die sehr empfehlen.
Haben am Bach beim BaFo-angeln einen super Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen. Am Hakenschenkel ist ein Gumminippel dran damit der GuFi nicht rutscht und der hebt dann auch ohne Kleber! Die Ruten werden es bei mir sicher nicht in die Rutentasche schaffen da ich Sportex bei Spinnruten, vor allen anderen Marken, bevorzuge. 

Grussen Michael


----------



## jkc (31. März 2022)

Moin, dann oute ich mich hier mal als Zeck-Fanboy und wünsche den beiden viel Erfolg, auch wenn ich nicht Teil der Zielgruppe sein dürfte.


----------



## Mescalero (31. März 2022)

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit die leichteren Zeck Spinnruten in der Hand, die machen schon einen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Mir haben sie jedenfalls mehr zugesagt als die Stecken eines anderen Herstellers mit einem großem Namen. Wenn die Dietelzeckruten auch so gut sind, wird das schon was werden.


----------



## keilerkopf (31. März 2022)

Lasst die Produkte doch erstmal auf den Markt kommen und urteilt dann. ;-)
Erste Hürde:
Branding, Marketing und Vertrieb
==> Da genießt ein Dietel und folglich seine Marke definitiv einen hohen Status. Die Art der Werbung muss und wird natürlich nicht jedem gefallen.
Zweite Hürde:
Praxistest am Wasser 
==> Dann wird sich die Funktionalität und Qualität zeigen.

Generelle Sicht:
Eine eigene Marke mit dem eigenen Namen führt vermutlich zu einer hohen Identifikation mit dem Produkt. Dass jemand etwas toll findet, das er selbst entwickelt hat, finde ich auch super. Ich wäre eher irritiert, wenn ich keine Überzeugung vom eigenen Produkt merken würde.


----------



## liac (31. März 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, dann oute ich mich hier mal als Zeck-Fanboy und wünsche den beiden viel Erfolg, auch wenn ich nicht Teil der Zielgruppe sein dürfte.


Für alle "ranges" oder speziell für Waller ? 

In der Wels-Sparte würde ich, wenn ich denn mal auf Wels angeln wollte wahrscheinlich auch auf Zeck Sachen zurückgreifen. 

lg liac


----------



## jkc (1. April 2022)

Ich mag einfach seinen "Werdegang", Transparenz und Praxis- und Communitynähe in seiner Arbeit, maßgeblich im Wallersektor, den Raubfischbereich habe ich nicht so sehr verfolgt, da ich da schon sehr eingefahren bin und auch die Werbefiguren, an denen das mal hing, eher abschreckend fand; Da ist Dietel für mich schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber.

Grüße


----------



## Lord Sinclair (1. April 2022)

Ich bin jetzt für die neuen Ruten auch keine Zielgruppe, da ich kein Barschangler bin, aber ich verfolge das jetzt auch schon einige Zeit und wundere mich immer, warum die Angler bei dem Namen Zeck so gespalten sind. Also dass jemand etwas ablehnt, ohne es zu kennen oder ausprobiert zu haben, das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe in meinem bald 40-jährigen Angeln schon viele Hersteller ausprobiert, auch Zeck und für mich passt die Qualität und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, kann jetzt wirklich nicht sagen, dass andere zwingend besser wären. Aber was bei Zeck aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung wirklich um Längen besser ist als bei den Mitbewerbern, ist Service und Kulanz, wenn mal etwas nicht passt oder kaputt gegangen ist. Ansonsten ist mir "Image" beim Angeln so ziemlich vollkommen egal, finde ich fast schon lächerlich...


----------



## degl (1. April 2022)

Er wird seine Kunden finden..........erstaunlicherweise sind doch sehr viele "detailversessene Angler" unterwegs, die genau solche Barsch/Raubfischruten suchen, ja sich förmlich danach sehnen.......ich wünsche ihm dafür jedenfalls alles Gute

gruß degl


----------



## Timo.Keibel (1. April 2022)

Ich bin auch stets neugierg was neue Produkte angeht. Daher warte ich erst einmal ab, wie das DTL-Sortiment aussehen wird und wie Ruten & Co sind. Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass diese schlecht sein werden. Kann über die bisherigen Sachen, die ich von Zeck Fishing in der Hand hatte, nichts schlechtes sagen. Zeck Fishing geht in puncto Vermarktung seinen ganz eigenen Weg und war - soweit ich weiß - die erste Marke mit eigenem Online-Shop. Es wird sicherlich zahlreiche Käufer für das Tackle geben. Dass sich neue Brands am Markt halten können und ihren Platz finden, zeigen nicht zuletzt die Beispiele Nays, Monkey Lures oder die ganzen Produkte aus der hechtundbarsch-Schmiede.


----------



## fwde (1. April 2022)

Es ist schon interessant wie geschicktes Marketing den Anglern das Geld aus der Tasche zieht
Die tausendste Rute, die neuste Erfindung des Köders zu völlig überteuerten Preisen und Kleinteile zum abwinken

Mich stört halt mittlerweile wie mit Marketing auf allen Kanälen versucht wird Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen
Allerdings muss man vermutlich damit rechnen das Zeck & DTL das jetzt auf die Spitze treiben werden
Mein Portemonnaie bleibt diesmal jedenfalls geschlossen


----------



## Waidbruder (1. April 2022)

Der Markt ist meiner Meinung nach längst überschwemmt mit allen möglichen Spezialrutengeschichten und Tackle. Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich nun noch eine dtl Rute brauche? Mir ist das alles zu viel Lifestyle als das worum es eigentlich geht: In der Natur sein und Fische fangen.


----------



## trawar (1. April 2022)

Muss doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er braucht oder haben möchte und das aus Gründen die für den einen oder anderen vielleicht nicht ersichtlich oder verständlich sind. 

Jedentag steigen neue in die Angelszene ein und da versucht man halt auch ein Stück vom Kuchen abzukriegen, so what.

Mir fehlt z.B. genau noch eine Rute im bestand und da bin ich mal gespannt ob sowas in seinem Lineup auftaucht.

Das ist doch wie alles andere im Leben, konkurenz belebt das Geschäft.

Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## heinzi (1. April 2022)

Endlich kommen Highend Ruten auf den Markt. Bis jetzt habe ich ja nur Schrott gekauft, welch ein Jammer.


----------



## Lorenz (1. April 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Wer macht denn heutzutage noch Blanks selber ?
> Die einzige Firma die mir jetzt einfallen würde,wäre St. Croix ,mit deren günstigeren Blanks Made in Mexico, und ab SCiii oder SCIV dann Made in USA.


Wieviel bist du bereit für eine z.B. Barschrute zu zahlen?
Natürlich gibt es eine ganze Reihe an Blankschmieden in verschiedenen Teilen der Welt, aber deren Ruten kosten dann halt nicht nur 100 Euro...


----------



## angler1996 (1. April 2022)

n


Lorenz schrieb:


> Wieviel bist du bereit für eine z.B. Barschrute zu zahlen?
> Natürlich gibt es eine ganze Reihe an Blankschmieden in verschiedenen Teilen der Welt, aber deren Ruten kosten dann halt nicht nur 100 Euro...


ne , knapp drüber;-))




__





						Barsch-/Forellenruten  - RST-Fishing GmbH Online Shop
					






					www.rst-fishing.de


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. April 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Wieviel bist du bereit für eine z.B. Barschrute zu zahlen?
> Natürlich gibt es eine ganze Reihe an Blankschmieden in verschiedenen Teilen der Welt, aber deren Ruten kosten dann halt nicht nur 100 Euro...


 
Für ne geile Rute zahle ich soviel ich Bock habe,da spielt das keine Rolle.
Aber für so Stangenruten die dann unter nem Banner plump beworben werden gibts von mir kein Cent,absolut uninteressant.
Da wird mehr auf Vermarktung geschaut,als wirklich auf außergwöhnliche Qualität.
Der bekommt da in dem Vid ne ganze Kist voller fertig Blanks,wo der sich dann die aussuchen kann, die kein crap sind,und die der einfach nur schmackhaft vermarkten wird.
Echt Qualität sieht für mich anders aus...


----------



## Fr33 (1. April 2022)

Jetzt lass die Teile erstmal auf den Markt kommen und testen. Dann kann man immer noch meckern, sofern die nix sind. Sicher ist aber, da wird man sich Gedanken gemacht haben und der Preisbereich wird gleich bzw. etwas unter den Nays Ruten liegen. Ob Stangenrute hin oder her.... 90% der Ruten auf dem Markt sind Standartblanks - finde ich nichts verwerfliches drann, sofern Preis & Leistung passt.

Fakt ist aber - nicht jeder Spinnangler wird die Zielgruppe der DTL Serie sein. Ist eben so.

Mich erinnert das Ganze etwas an den Zug vom Schlögl mit seiner MS Range Serie / Brand unter Sänger TTS. Für mich ein fälliger Schritt


----------



## captn-ahab (1. April 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Da wird mehr auf Vermarktung geschaut,als wirklich auf außergwöhnliche Qualität.
> Der bekommt da in dem Vid ne ganze Kist voller fertig Blanks,wo der sich dann die aussuchen kann, die kein crap sind,und die der einfach nur schmackhaft vermarkten wird.
> Echt Qualität sieht für mich anders aus...



Dann erzähl mal. Wie macht man das denn? 



Captain_H00k schrieb:


> der Typ hatte seine Zeit.Aber das sind vielleicht seine letzten Moves vor der Rente, und da wird mit diesem Deal nochmal abkassiert fürs Alter.



....wenn er kein Enthusiast wäre, hätte es andere Möglichkeiten gegeben.


----------



## thanatos (1. April 2022)

na eigentlich egal wie was warum - Fische fängt man damit garantiert nicht mehr - jeder der von Kind an 
angelt hat seine eigenen Techniken entwickelt und mit Sicherheit auch so genug Fische erbeutet , 
nein versteinert bin ich noch nicht , habe mir auch etliche Berichte und Videos reingezogen und dem 
entsprechendes Takel gekauft , einiges hat mir auch gefallen bis es seinen Geist aufgegeben hat -
oft in kürzester Zeit , anderes liegt nun sinnloser Weise irgend wo auf dem Dachboden rum , weil man mit seinem
alten Krempel einfach besser klar kommt , er hat sich bewährt und ist nach wie vor erfolgreich , aber 
das muß jeder für sich entscheiden - es kommt nicht auf das Stöckchen an das man in der Hand hält 
sondern das was man im Kopf hat .


----------



## Taxidermist (1. April 2022)

Ich mag den Kerl (Dietl) nicht, genausowenig wie sein komisches Forum, ohne Bilder von Fischen die Blut zeigen, nur die mitm Daumen im Hals werden dort akzeptiert.
Im Forum sind die Leute dafür herrlich zerstritten und es ist inzwischen auch ziemlich tot, kaum noch traffic dort.
Den C. Zeck halte ich aber für ne ehrliche Haut und auch sein Material hat eine ansprechende Qualität, ist aber auch nicht gerade günstig.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2022)

thanatos schrieb:


> es kommt nicht auf das Stöckchen an das man in der Hand hält
> sondern das was man im Kopf hat .


Du hast ein Stöckchen im Kopf?!?


----------



## hanzz (1. April 2022)




----------



## buttweisser (1. April 2022)

Wer mit einer neuen Marke was verkaufen will, muss dafür auch werben. 

Nur die Art und Weise der "Selbstbeweihräucherung" der Dietl-Maus geht einem schon gehörig auf den Sack.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. April 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Echt Qualität sieht für mich anders aus...


Hui,

ich bin richtig erstaunt wie du anhand eines Video die Qualität erkennst!

Grussen Michael


----------



## jkc (1. April 2022)

...und wie oft und von wem die Protypen zuvor schon in der Hand gehalten wurden und nach wessen Vorstellungen die gebaut wurden.


----------



## magi (1. April 2022)

Ich denke, dass die Erfolgsgeschichte der Dietel-Zeck-Kooperation maßgeblich davon abhängen wird, ob hier wirklich was Neues entsteht. Das eher klassische "ich wende mich an einen Hersteller mit nem Anforderungskatalog und der schickt einen Regal-Prototypen, der dann als Eigenentwicklung vermarktet wird" hat aufgrund der Fülle an spezialisierten Tackle heutzutage nur noch eine kurzfristige Lebensdauer in Folge der allgemeinen Dietel-Reputation. Ich bin allerdings erschrocken, welche Wellen das Thema bei BA geschlagen hat. Wenn die fachlichen Themen dort nur mit der halben Resonanz der User diskutiert werden würden, wäre das ein echter Gewinn für das BA-Forum.


----------



## jkc (1. April 2022)

Wie ist denn drüben der Tenor?
Und was soll schon passieren? Wer Interesse hat schaut sich das Zeug an, für den, dem es taugt wird´s ein Gewinn sein, der Rest lässt es im Laden - tut doch niemandem weh?


----------



## magi (1. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wie ist denn drüben der Tenor?
> Und was soll schon passieren? Wer Interesse hat schaut sich das Zeug an, für den, dem es taugt wird´s ein Gewinn sein, der Rest lässt es im Laden - tut doch niemandem weh?


Genauso sehe ich das auch Joko! Allerdings scheint dort auf über 18 (?) Seiten Kommentaren für manche echt eine Welt zusammen zu brechen, dass der Dietel jetzt mit dem "Zeck-Lümmel" was macht.


----------



## hanzz (1. April 2022)

magi schrieb:


> über 18 (?) Seiten


bitte nicht die zusätzlichen Seiten in den anderen Threads vergessen. Irre.

Zeck Mobbing


----------



## magi (1. April 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> bitte nicht die zusätzlichen Seiten in anderen Threads vergessen. Irre.


Stimmt, da haben sich einige richtig "abgearbeitet". Es war wohl nie so leicht seine Mindestanzahl an Beiträgen für die Verkaufsbörse zu sammeln


----------



## jkc (1. April 2022)

Es steigt bei mir die Vorfreude auf Zeck´s Einstieg ins Karpfenprogramm, da kann ich wenigstens mitreden 
...und mit MIKA gibt´s da nen, in meinen Augen, starken deutschen Konkurrenten, an dem man sich messen lassen muss.


----------



## hanzz (1. April 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Wie ist denn drüben der Tenor?


u.A. dass der heilige Gral der Twitchbaits (Illex SQ) von Zeck kopiert wurde. 

Und dass wegen gehassten Marketing Figuren die Marke an sich ja nur kacke sein kann.
Ist ja auch logisch.

Das ist der "Seitenbacher Müsli" Effekt.
Werbung kacke --> Produkt auch kacke


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. April 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich mag den Kerl (Dietl) nicht, genausowenig wie sein komisches Forum, ohne Bilder von Fischen die Blut zeigen, nur die mitm Daumen im Hals werden dort akzeptiert.
> Im Forum sind die Leute dafür herrlich zerstritten und es ist inzwischen auch ziemlich tot, kaum noch traffic dort.


Nanana, der Johannes selbst ist ein Pfundskerl , auf den lass ich nix kommen. 
Sein Forum ist ihm entglitten, da haste recht. Passiert aber früher oder später überall.
Wer, was von oder mit dem oder jenem verkauft, ist mir komplett wumpe. Für uns Angler ist es in jedem Fall gut, denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


----------



## Mooskugel (1. April 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nanana, der Johannes selbst ist ein Pfundskerl , auf den lass ich nix kommen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Habe ihn im letzten Jahr im Urlaub kennen gelernt. Überhaupt nicht abgehoben und sehr sympathisch.


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. April 2022)

captn-ahab schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal. Wie macht man das denn?
> 
> 
> 
> ....wenn er kein Enthusiast wäre, hätte es andere Möglichkeiten gegeben.



Der ist kein Enthusiast,sondern mittlerweile ein älterer Mann, der auf die Rente zu geht.Und deshalb jetzt dieser Cash move,thats it.
Von mir brauchste auch nix hören bezüglich "wie man das denn macht ".
Ich hab bei euch im Forum damals oft die Wahrheit über manche Dinge ausgesprochen,und bin deshalb von eurem zart beiseiteten Trupp gebannt worden...Du weißt schon genau warum Du mich so ansprichst denke ich 

Aber auf sowas pfeiff ich !
Weil ich weiß,das solche Typen oder Du sich viele Dinge Angesicht zu Angesicht niemals auch nur im Ansatz trauen würden,glaub mir das


----------



## Minimax (1. April 2022)

WIe kann es denn sein, das sich Leute, die sich eigentlich gut auf ihr Fach und ihre Leidenschaft verstehen, von solch bloßen Ankündigungen und Angeboten in die Wolle kriegen? Denn man muss ja weder Herrn Dietel, die FIrma Zeck oder die angekündigte Produktlinie zur Kenntnis nehmen. 
Das hat mich immer am Barsch-Alarm-Forum verwundert, auf der einen Seite die hohe Kompetenz der Leute dort, gerade was Tackle betrifft, und auf der anderen Seite diese leichte Erregbarkeit, fast schon hysterisch, wenn es um letztendlich Glaubensfragen was Produkteigenschaften und Marketing geht.
Aber das geht uns ja hier nichts an- nur sollten alte Grudges und Ärgernisse bitte nicht von dort in unser Forum hier herübergetragen werden, finde ich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. April 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> nur sollten alte Grudges und Ärgernisse bitte nicht von dort in unser Forum hier herübergetragen werden, finde ich.



Keine Sorge. Wir sind ja da.
Ich denke die Sache können die beiden per PN oder im BA klären.


----------



## Captain_H00k (1. April 2022)

Das hat auch im eigentlichen Sinne nix mehr mit Angeln & Tackle zutun Minimax
Das ist ne Frage der Menschlichkeit.
Gibt zum Beispiel Leute, die hängen Fischen für Vid & Foto den Köder erneut ins Maul,obwohl er bereits enthakt war,nur um ihre Produkte zu bewerben.
Von solchen Menschen brauchste kein Rückgrat erwarten,und dementsprechend gehen die auch an ihre eigene Produktentwicklung und an ihr Business heran.
Das nur mal ein Beispiel,und nicht auf die Produkte in diesem thread bezogen.
Aber das ist exakt der selbe Schlag Mensch,was man auch daran erkennt,dass die sich gut verstehen und befreundet sind.

Edit: Professor Tinca hat vollkommen Recht,das Forum hier ist auch viel zu schade für sowas.
Deshalb wars das von mir auch in diesem thread und zu dem Thema.


----------



## alexpp (2. April 2022)

Bin im Grunde kein großer Prinzipienreiter, aber bei Marken wie Apple und Tesla mache ich gerne Ausnahmen.
Im Angelbereich ist das Zeck und Dietel wurde schon vor der Zeck-Geschichte unsympathischer.



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Nanana, der Johannes selbst ist ein Pfundskerl , auf den lass ich nix kommen.
> Sein Forum ist ihm entglitten, da haste recht. Passiert aber früher oder später überall.
> Wer, was von oder mit dem oder jenem verkauft, ist mir komplett wumpe. Für uns Angler ist es in jedem Fall gut, denn Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft.


Was heißt entglitten, auf das Forum hat er länger einfach keinen Bock mehr.


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. Mai 2022)

Tricast schrieb:


> Herstellen lassen, oder backen die selber Blank´s?
> 
> Gruß Heinz


sicherlich nicht ! die lassen ihre Sachen in China produzieren.
für Dietel, den ich eigentlich Menschlich sehr schätze,  ist das eigentlich ein deutlicher Tiefschlag. in seinem eigenen Forum hatte er sich immer deutlich gegen China Tackle geäußert
jetzt muß er jedem erzählen wie gut der China Kram ist 


nun ja aber auf seinem Forum bekommt man dank seiner sprichwörtlichen Tolleranz in einem Unterforum (sozusagen die geduldete Schmuddelecke )die allerbesten Tips zu Aliexpress und Co


----------



## Lorenz (26. Mai 2022)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> in seinem eigenen Forum hatte er sich immer deutlich gegen China Tackle geäußert


Produzieren Shimano und co ihren günstigen Kram nicht auch da? Oder Malaysia, Thailand,...? Aus Japan kommt sicher nur ein kleiner Bruchteil.


----------



## knutwuchtig (26. Mai 2022)

degl schrieb:


> Er wird seine Kunden finden..........erstaunlicherweise sind doch sehr viele "detailversessene Angler" unterwegs, die genau solche Barsch/Raubfischruten suchen, ja sich förmlich danach sehnen.......ich wünsche ihm dafür jedenfalls alles Gute
> 
> gruß degl


es gibt eine Menge gute Ruten bei Aliexpress die aber sicherlich keines Blickes gewürdigt werden. allerdings wenn Zeck draufsteht ,werden sie gehyped.
so geht Marketing


----------



## nostradamus (26. Mai 2022)

Das ist allgemein gemeint und meine meinung bezieht sich nicht auf diesen fall!

.... Hinterfragen und eigenständig denken oder testen ist teils nicht erwünscht 

Marketing funktioniert doch nur, wenn die Konsumenten das auch glauben, was sie sehen oder hören ... .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (26. Mai 2022)

moin,

ich frag mich ja nun, warum eine solche Diskussion nicht auch bezüglich der super-duper-Waller-Rolle stattfand, die der Stefan da unlängst beworben hat...

seltsam das Alles...

Gruß


----------



## alexpp (26. Mai 2022)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich frag mich ja nun, warum eine solche Diskussion nicht auch bezüglich der super-duper-Waller-Rolle stattfand, die der Stefan da unlängst beworben hat...
> 
> ...


Zum Stefan und der tollen Waller-Rolle kann ich nichts sagen. Wer die Leute derart penetrant mit seinem Marketing wie Zeck bearbeitet, wird nicht nur Fanboys haben. Eigentlich nichts seltsames und überraschendes. Dass Dietel zu Zeck gewechselt ist, spricht nicht gerade für ihn.


----------



## nostradamus (26. Mai 2022)

Elbtrottel schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> ich frag mich ja nun, warum eine solche Diskussion nicht auch bezüglich der super-duper-Waller-Rolle stattfand, die der Stefan da unlängst beworben hat...
> 
> ...


Naja, weil die Rollen teils echt mega gut sind! Was soll man bei den Rollen aus dem Hause Fin Nor groß kritisieren? Habe so rund 20 Rollen (verschiedene Modelle) seit 2007 von Fin Nor gefischt und die haben einfach nur das gemacht, was sie sollten .... .


----------



## Lord Sinclair (27. Mai 2022)

Ich wundere mich immer wieder über diese Aussagen hinsichtlich Zeck, die nicht nur hier sondern auch in anderen Foren stattfinden. Da traut sich jemand, ins Risiko zu gehen und in Deutschland eine Firma aufzubauen, in Deutschland Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen, in einem offensichtlich sehr hart umkämpften und teilweise bereits aufgeteilten Markt. Und ist dann auch noch erfolgreich, geht andere Wege, Marketing, wenn auch nervig, gehört nun einmal dazu, wenn man eine Marke aufbauen will. Und dann lese ich Schwachsinn wie "Fanboy" und so einen Blödsinn...ich würde mal wetten, dass die meisten von denen, die sich so verächtlich äußern noch nie ein Produkt von denen in der Hand gehabt haben. Ich habe das schon mal irgendwo hier geschrieben: Ich habe in meinem mittlerweile recht langem anglerischen Leben von allen möglichen Marken Produkte gehabt, war mit den allermeisten Produkten auch sehr zufrieden, das gilt auch für diverse Zeck-Produkte. Preis-Leistung passt, erfüllen ihren Zweck, machen Spaß...so wie auch Sportex, Shimano, Balzer, was auch immer. Ich frage mich, was manche mit ihren Angelruten sonst so machen, wenn ich so die ein oder andere Äußerung lese... Aber eines muss ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen: Ich hatte bei fast allen Herstellern, die ich hatte, auch mal Mängel, die beseitigt werden mussten. Und diesbezüglich - bei Reklamationen o.ä. - ist Zeck mit sehr sehr weitem Abstand (!!!) am kundenfreundlichsten und kulantesten, da habe ich mich bei anderen Herstellern schon massiv geärgert...alleine das ist für mich ein Kaufgrund, denn selbst bei noch so teurem Tackle können Produktionsfehler und unsaubere Verarbeitung nie ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## Waidbruder (27. Mai 2022)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer wieder über diese Aussagen hinsichtlich Zeck, die nicht nur hier sondern auch in anderen Foren stattfinden. Da traut sich jemand, ins Risiko zu gehen und in Deutschland eine Firma aufzubauen, in Deutschland Arbeitsplätze zu schaffen, in einem offensichtlich sehr hart umkämpften und teilweise bereits aufgeteilten Markt. Und ist dann auch noch erfolgreich, geht andere Wege, Marketing, wenn auch nervig, gehört nun einmal dazu, wenn man eine Marke aufbauen will. Und dann lese ich Schwachsinn wie "Fanboy" und so einen Blödsinn...ich würde mal wetten, dass die meisten von denen, die sich so verächtlich äußern noch nie ein Produkt von denen in der Hand gehabt haben. Ich habe das schon mal irgendwo hier geschrieben: Ich habe in meinem mittlerweile recht langem anglerischen Leben von allen möglichen Marken Produkte gehabt, war mit den allermeisten Produkten auch sehr zufrieden, das gilt auch für diverse Zeck-Produkte. Preis-Leistung passt, erfüllen ihren Zweck, machen Spaß...so wie auch Sportex, Shimano, Balzer, was auch immer. Ich frage mich, was manche mit ihren Angelruten sonst so machen, wenn ich so die ein oder andere Äußerung lese... Aber eines muss ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung sagen: Ich hatte bei fast allen Herstellern, die ich hatte, auch mal Mängel, die beseitigt werden mussten. Und diesbezüglich - bei Reklamationen o.ä. - ist Zeck mit sehr sehr weitem Abstand (!!!) am kundenfreundlichsten und kulantesten, da habe ich mich bei anderen Herstellern schon massiv geärgert...alleine das ist für mich ein Kaufgrund, denn selbst bei noch so teurem Tackle können Produktionsfehler und unsaubere Verarbeitung nie ausgeschlossen werden.


Auf jeden Fall ist eine grosszügige Kulanz ein Kaufargument. Aber was bedeutet das konkret bei Zeck? Bekomme ich hier auch eine neue Rute bzw. ein neues Teil, wenn ich versehentlich auf meine Rute trete? Es gibt ja Hersteller, die ersetzen die Ware egal wie die Rute zu Bruch geht.


----------



## Lord Sinclair (27. Mai 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist eine grosszügige Kulanz ein Kaufargument. Aber was bedeutet das konkret bei Zeck? Bekomme ich hier auch eine neue Rute bzw. ein neues Teil, wenn ich versehentlich auf meine Rute trete? Es gibt ja Hersteller, die ersetzen die Ware egal wie die Rute zu Bruch geht.


Ehrlich gesagt, wenn ich selber ein Teil kaputt mache, erwarte ich keine Kulanz sondern bin selbstverständlich bereit, für den Schaden selber aufzukommen! Aber ja, ich hatte genau dies: Bei meiner Reiserute habe ich ein Rutenteil selber kaputt gemacht (draufgetreten) und habe nachgefragt, ob ich auch nur dieses eine Teil käuflich erwerben könnte...man hat es mir kostenlos zugeschickt! Aber noch einmal, so etwas erwarte ich nicht von Herstellern, wenn ich selber etwas kaputt mache! Wenn sich aber z.B. eine Verklebung löst oder der Rollenhalter einen Defekt hat, erwarte ich Kulanz und da habe ich Sachen von großen Herstellern erlebt, die mir das schlecht zusammengeklebt dann zurückgeschickt haben, eine echte Frechheit bei einer Rute, die knapp 300€ gekostet hat...


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Lord Sinclair schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich immer wieder über diese Aussagen hinsichtlich Zeck, die nicht nur hier sondern auch in anderen Foren stattfinden.


Lieber Lord Sinclair (cooler Nick!) Du hast recht, und ich präzisiere das mal:
HIER findet und fand eigentlich nie eine Diskussion über diese Firma statt, abgesehen von gelegentlichen Erwähnungen. Es ist aber ein heisses Thema im *Barsch-Alarm-Forum*, wenn ich das mal so deutlich sagen darf, ansonsten liebe Mods löschen, null problemo:

Dort gibt es eine starke Tradition Feinstes Tackle sehr genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen, und, wie mir scheint, spielen auch Name , Herkunft und Produktionsorte eine wichtige Rolle. Spinnzeugs haben die Jungs dort echt drauf, sind aber auch manchmal etwas markenfixiert. Und viele sind High-End User, vergleichbar mit den Wettkampfstippern der 80er.

Es liegt an diesen speziellen Verhältnissen und Einstellungen, einer speziellen 'Stimmung' im Barsch Alarm Forum -gdnauso wie wir hier im AB unsere eigene 'Stimmung' haben, das dort Zeck weniger wegen der Produkte sondern wegen des Marketings und der Werbeträger lebhaft diskutiert werden. Viele waren kritisch, viele verteidigten Zeck, und bei der stark tackleorientierten Ausrichtung dieses Forums gabs halt ein bisschen Dauerknatsch.

Wir habe übrigens einige Grenzgänger oder sogar Exilanten unter uns. Und ich glaube jeder Boardie schaut auch im Barsch-Alarm mit rein.

Jedenfalls, als Johannes Dietel als Forums Boss und Identifikationsfigur nun beruflich zu einer europäischen  'Discount' Firma wechselte und eien eigene Zeck-Rutenserie ankündigte, nun, da schlugen die Wellen Hoch. Die Panzerkreuzer des Fandoms, der Tradition, der Tacklekenner der BA- Boardies etc. Etc. Stachen in See, und es ist in der Tat beeindruckend, ihre Schlachtfelder/Threads zu lesen. Irgendwann  ist allen aufgefallen, das es noch etwas dauert, bevor dir neue Dietel-Rutenserie am Markt ist, und der spinnanglerische Hornissenschwarm hat sich vorläufig beruhigt.
Ich glaube, das ist in Etwa der Stand.

Warum referiere Ich aus einem anderen Forum?
Weil ich in diesem Thread in vielen Beiträgen sehr deutlich sehe, daß die vorgebrachten Argumente in Wahrheit keine Repliken auf unsere Diskussion sind, sondern sich an die (inzwischen eingestellte) Diskussion im Barsch Alarm Forum richten. Hier wird eine Diskussion aus einen anderen Forum überpflanzt.
Das sollte man einordnen könnem. Ich appelliere also nochmals an alle: hic rhodos, hic salta, und das AB ist das AB, und der Barsch Alarm ist der Barsch Alarm*.
 Ich wollte lediglich die Hintergründe dieser wie ich finde importierten Diskussion darstellen


herzlich-kritisch
Minimax


*Dem ich alles Gute wünsche, auch wenn er ein bisschen aufs AB herunterschaut wegen Alter Zeiten. Neben dem AB ist der Barschalarm eines der wenigen lebenden Foren mit einer engagierten Community, die spinnangeltechnisch mit allen Wasser gewaschen ist.


----------



## Lorenz (27. Mai 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> ... Es gibt ja Hersteller, die ersetzen die Ware egal wie die Rute zu Bruch geht.


Ja? 
Reklamiert wird jedenfalls alles mögliche. Manche Kunden sind ziemlich dreist. Ich fände es nicht unbedingt gut, wenn alles ersetzt würde, denn das muss ja auch irgendwie finanziert bzw eingepreist werden...


----------



## Waidbruder (27. Mai 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Ja?
> Reklamiert wird jedenfalls alles mögliche. Manche Kunden sind ziemlich dreist. Ich fände es nicht unbedingt gut, wenn alles ersetzt würde, denn das muss ja auch irgendwie finanziert bzw eingepreist werden...


Ich kenne das von hochpreisigen Fliegenruten. Ob das ein anderes Klientel ist sei mal dahingestellt.


----------



## alexpp (27. Mai 2022)

Das Argument mit den deutschen Unternehmen und Arbeitsplätzen ist eher schwach. Wie viele Arbeitsplätze mehr hat er denn in D geschaffen, als ein erfolgreicher Ausländer, der hier seine Ware verkauft ? Wegen der Entwicklung in D werden es paar Arbeitsplätze mehr sein. Ansonsten ist mir in so einem Fall ein weniger nerviger Ausländer lieber. Von der großzügigen Kulanz konnte man paar Mal lesen, das ist natürlich in der Tat positiv.

Minimax 
Für einige war das schlicht unvorstellbar, dass ein eher seriöser Dietel zu Zeck wechselt. Wenn sich einige alten Hasen im BA tatsächlich getraut hätten das zu schreiben, was sie gedacht hatten... Und dann wundert sich der Dietel (weiß natürlich ganz genau was abgeht, versucht nur die Leute manchmal für dumm zu verkaufen), dass im BA zum Teil derart viel negative Energie vorherrscht.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich kenne das von hochpreisigen Fliegenruten. Ob das ein anderes Klientel ist sei mal dahingestellt.


Hallo,

und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich (hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer) mir nie eine Rute gekauft, die eine lebenslange Garantie hat "egal, wie die Rute zu Bruch geht", denn wie schon Lorenz erwähnte, wird diese Zusage ja entsprechend "eingepreist". In 60 Jahren Fliegenfischen ist mit noch keine einziger Fliegenrute zu Bruch gegangen und ich bin nicht bereit für die Unachtsamkeit etc. anderer einen höheren Preis zu zahlen. Sicher hatte ich das eine- oder andere Mal auch Glück, aber wenn ich lese, dass jemand in den letzten 5 Jahren schon drei Ruten "geschrottet" hat, nun da macht derjenige halt etwas falsch oder ist eben höchst unachtsam bzw. wird durch die lebenslange Garantie ja geradezu dazu herausgefordert.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich (hauptsächlich Fliegenfischer) mir nie eine Rute gekauft, die eine lebenslange Garantie hat "egal, wie die Rute zu Bruch geht", denn wie schon Lorenz erwähnte, wird diese Zusage ja entsprechend "eingepreist". In 60 Jahren Fliegenfischen ist mit noch keine einziger Fliegenrute zu Bruch gegangen und ich bin nicht bereit für die Unachtsamkeit etc. anderer einen höheren Preis zu zahlen. Sicher hatte ich das eine- oder andere Mal auch Glück, aber wenn ich lese, dass jemand in den letzten 5 Jahren schon drei Ruten "geschrottet" hat, nun da macht derjenige halt etwas falsch oder ist eben höchst unachtsam bzw. wird durch die lebenslange Garantie ja geradezu dazu herausgefordert.
> 
> ...


Was hältst Du denn so von Zeck? Ich meine, die haben keine Fliegenruten, aber ganz tolle Welsstöcker und bald auch Barschruten, sogar mir Camouflage Griffen, von führenden Experten empfohlen...  

Ich wünscheDirr  jedenfalls  noch einen recht erholsamen und fischreichen Fliegenfischer Urlaub, 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Möchte ich "spielen" *oder Fische fangen?*
> 
> Wenn ICH Fische fangen möchte, dann nehme ICH auf Barsche der 25-40er Sortierung gerne eine feinnervige Spinnrute mit - Obacht - SCHOCK !
> 
> ...


Schön illustriert, wenn es um Fische fangen an allen Wassern und sich ergebende Gelegenheiten freudig mitnehmen geht.
Zudem minimalistisch passend zum Zeitgeist, und für den Spinwanderer optimal mit möglichst nur einer Rute.

Noch was anbei, es ist ähnlich wie bei der schwarzen Vogelmarke, und dem K-C-ormoran: Möchte ich ein Zeck auf der Rute stehen haben? Kann ich zwar als akuten Warnhinweis auf die Zecke sehen, aber schön ist sowas definitiv nicht und müsste ich sofort entfernen. Insofern ist ein reiner dtl oder DTL Papper schon ein Fortschritt!


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> dass im BA zum Teil derart viel negative Energie vorherrscht.


Ja. Das habe ich versucht zu sagen: Hier ist hier und nicht dort.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Was hältst Du denn so von Zeck? Ich meine, die haben keine Fliegenruten, aber ganz tolle Welsstöcker und bald auch Barschruten, sogar mir Camouflage Griffen, von führenden Experten empfohlen...
> 
> Ich wünscheDirr  jedenfalls  noch einen recht erholsamen und fischreichen Fliegenfischer Urlaub,
> Hg
> Minimax


Hallo,

nachdem die keine Fliegenruten haben, kann ich die auch nicht so beurteilen. Welsruten werden stark überbewertet, das konnte ich sehen, als mein Sohn einen Waller mit 241 cm und gut 80 Kilo beim Hechtfischen auf eine Rute (Sportex) mit 50 Gramm Wurfgewicht und einer Rolle, welche der mittleren Spinnfischerei auf Hechte entsprach, landen konnte.
Als die Camouflage-Gerätschaften vor so rund 40 Jahren als Modeerscheinung aufkamen, kaufte ich mir da auch eine Kombi (man will ja modern sein) für das Ansitzfischen und als ich die am Wasser ablegte, habe ich sie nie mehr gefunden.
Der Urlaub ist seit fast einer Woche vorbei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (27. Mai 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Der Urlaub ist seit fast einer Woche vorbei.


Oh entschuldige, das hatte ich nicht aufm Schirm. Aber ich hoffe, er war erholsam schön und fischreich


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh entschuldige, das hatte ich nicht aufm Schirm. Aber ich hoffe, er war erholsam schön und fischreich


Hallo,

war er, war er. Siehe Rubrik Bachforellenpirsch .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## nostradamus (27. Mai 2022)

Hi,

BA 
die diskussion war wirklich "interessant" 

Marketing
In meinen Augen, nervt es einfach nur! Das Thema "Testangler" oder "Werbeangler" möchte ich nicht thematisieren. Hatte letztes Jahr erst wieder das Vergnügen einen neuen "Testangler" vom Carsten zu treffen und seitdem sage ich dazu nichts mehr .... . 
Am anfang hatte Carsten absolute koryphäen aus der Wallerszene als Testangeler. Naja.

Garantie
Kenne Carsten noch von früher und wenn was war, konnte man ihn immer anrufen und er hat sich mega bemüht ... .


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Mai 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Naja, weil die Rollen teils echt mega gut sind! Was soll man bei den Rollen aus dem Hause Fin Nor groß kritisieren? Habe so rund 20 Rollen (verschiedene Modelle) seit 2007 von Fin Nor gefischt und die haben einfach nur das gemacht, was sie sollten .... .



Hmmm, das da aktuell vorgestellte Modell ist vermutlich nicht mehr auf Fin-Nor-Basis:

Fin-Nor (wie auch Van Staal) gehört seit ner Weile nun zu Pure Fishing und nicht mehr zu Zebco.

Da hoffe ich mal, dass meine Offshores aus Zebco-Zeiten noch möglichst lange ohne Ersatzteilbedarf halten.


----------



## alexpp (5. September 2022)

Aktuell wird im BA über Dietels/Zeck neue Ruten diskutiert, speziell deren Ringe. Carsten Zeck schreibt da mit.
Als Startring und zweiter Ring werden anscheinend ältere Y-Ringe verbaut. Was haltet ihr davon, bei einer Rute von 240 - 300€ noch zeitgemäß und OK ?
Ruten mit Y-Ringen hatte ich kaum benutzt, kann also nicht viel zu den Ringen sagen. Bei den Fuji K und reichlich Wind hatte ich paar Mal gehört, als ob sich die Schnur um den Ringrahmen wickeln wollte und dann frei wurde. Die Dietel-Ruten interessieren mich nicht wirklich, würde sie wohl alleine wegen den angesprochenen Ringen nicht kaufen.


----------



## jkc (5. September 2022)

Century FMA, absolute Weitwurf500€ Rute, keine K-Guides, gut ganz andere Klasse, aber ich sehe da keine grundsätzlichen Probleme, ich habe nicht eine einzige Spinnrute mit K-Guides.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. September 2022)

Ich habe Spinnruten sowohl mit schrägen als auch mit geraden Ringen.

Null Unterschied in puncto Wurfweite bei gleicher Rolle/Schnur, gleicher Rutenlänge und sehr ähnlichen Xtrafast-Blanks - Schnur und Köder-Aerodynamik usw. spielen da IMO eine weitaus größere Rolle.

Schnur-Spitzentangles kommen bei beiden Sorten ab und zu vor - that's life. Ich checke sowieso vor jedem Wurf ganz kurz durch etwas Ziehen mit dem Wurffinger bei bereits offenem Bügel, ob alles frei ist (mittlerweile bei mir automatisiert).

Mir ist auch komplett egal, von welcher Marke meine Rutenringe sind - die müssen nur einwandfrei performen und voll geflechtstauglich sein, sonst nichts. Geräusche etc. interessieren mich auch genau null.

Ich glaube, bei mir ist zumeist Seaguide verbaut (da sieht man, wie bumse mir das ist - müsste ich im Einzelfall "nachlesen").

Die machen jedenfalls einen prima Job und sind auch noch alle heile, habe daran nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## alexpp (5. September 2022)

Die interessanteste Frage oder besser gesagt, die Antwort darauf ist wohl, ob sich die Schnur bei viel Wind um diese Y-Ringe eher wickeln und am Ringrahmen hängen kann oder ob das total zu vernachlässigen ist?
Für mich ist Design normal nicht besonders wichtig, aber bei diesen Ringen hätte ich schon das Gefühl, etwas veraltetes zu haben.


----------



## silverfish (5. September 2022)

Zecks  Quecks alles eene Wex.


----------



## jkc (5. September 2022)

Muss ich an die Story denken, wie ein Buddy ne Spodrute vom Rutenbauer auf die Teile umbauen lassen hat, als die Ringe neu rauskamen.
Tangles sind beim Spodden ja relativ wichtiges Thema.
Stolz kam er uns am Wasser zum Probewerfen besuchen.
2ter Wurf, Puff Schnur durch.


----------



## rustaweli (5. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Aktuell wird im BA über Dietels/Zeck neue Ruten diskutiert, speziell deren Ringe. Carsten Zeck schreibt da mit.
> Als Startring und zweiter Ring werden anscheinend ältere Y-Ringe verbaut. Was haltet ihr davon, bei einer Rute von 240 - 300€ noch zeitgemäß und OK ?
> Ruten mit Y-Ringen hatte ich kaum benutzt, kann also nicht viel zu den Ringen sagen. Bei den Fuji K und reichlich Wind hatte ich paar Mal gehört, als ob sich die Schnur um den Ringrahmen wickeln wollte und dann frei wurde. Die Dietel-Ruten interessieren mich nicht wirklich, würde sie wohl alleine wegen den angesprochenen Ringen nicht kaufen.


Laßt die Ruten doch erst einmal rauskommen. Carsten scheint aber einen sehr guten Job zu machen und hat das BA Blatt durch seine Offenheit ein wenig gewendet. Den meisten geht es dort wohl auch um Optik. Da diskutieren aber auch Leute welche mehrere EGs, Tickt und hochwertige Steezen ihr Eigen nennen. Hannes hat alles auf eine Karte gesetzt, für Zeck steht ein sehr wichtiger Imagewandel im Barschbereich an, denke nicht das die Jungs so doof und unerfahren sind um wegen Ringen ihr Ding gegen die Wand zu fahren. Dafür stehen sie zu sehr auf der Kippe, auch wenn der Boden stetig sicherer wird. Ob man die absoluten Feinschmecker abholt steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Ich bin gespannt auf die BA Range und spiele nicht in der Liga um über solch "Feinheiten" bei 2 Ringen zu diskutieren oder die Ruten gar vorab abzulehnen.
Auf den Nays Release in ein paar Tagen bin ich auch riesig gespannt.


----------



## rustaweli (5. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die interessanteste Frage oder besser gesagt, die Antwort darauf ist wohl, ob sich die Schnur bei viel Wind um diese Y-Ringe eher wickeln und am Ringrahmen hängen kann oder ob das total zu vernachlässigen ist?
> Für mich ist Design normal nicht besonders wichtig, aber bei diesen Ringen hätte ich schon das Gefühl, etwas veraltetes zu haben.


Wohl zu vernachlässigen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Die interessanteste Frage oder besser gesagt, die Antwort darauf ist wohl, ob sich die Schnur bei viel Wind um diese Y-Ringe eher wickeln und am Ringrahmen hängen kann oder ob das total zu vernachlässigen ist?
> Für mich ist Design normal nicht besonders wichtig, aber bei diesen Ringen hätte ich schon das Gefühl, etwas veraltetes zu haben.


Das hängt alles von viel von ab ....

Wenn es um die hohen Fuji Y-High-Ringe geht - die bringen die beste Wurfweite, wenn die richtig zur Rolle ausrichtet bzw. in der besten Staffelung aufgebaut sind.
Allerdings eben am verbiegefreundlichsten mit ihrer Höhe.
Nach vorne schief stehen tun sie aber normalerweise wie die K und damit hakelt da nichts einfach mal so.
Wenn, dann stimmen die Spule zu Ringabstände nicht und Ablauf(stau)welle ist schuld, oder der Werfer hampelt zuviel rum.
Wenn man stabile Ringe haben will, wie beispielsweise im Boot oder als Kofferraumchaot, dann müssen niedrigere 2-Beinringe mit Doppelbindung her, basta.

Von daher ist es stark Auslegungssache, man kann jede Rute in mindestens 2 stark verschiedenen Weise sinnvoll aufbauen,
einmal als beste Weitwurfrute mit filigranen leichten Ringen und alles optimiert für den Schnurablauf,
oder genau anders herum alles schön fest und brutal quälbar, möglichst viele Ringe usw.
Kann jeder selber ja machen (bauen) wie er/sie will.

Die Vertreiber bzw. Anbieter und Labels sind leider immer noch zu doof, das zu verstehen und ergänzende Varianten auf dem selben Blank anzubieten.
Desgleichen mit dem Griff, manche mögen es lang, andere kurz. 2 - 3 Stufen würden schon viel bringen.
Mit der grob falschen Grifflänge kann niemand etwas anfangen.


----------



## hanzz (5. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Auf den Nays Release in ein paar Tagen bin ich auch riesig gespannt.


Jo. Die Castings würden mich auch interessieren aber preislich auch nicht mein Ding. 
Dafür gibt es einfach auch Ruten, die das gleiche können und nur die Hälfte kosten. 
Klar Strumpf und Klettbänder sind dabei, was ich sehr gut finde, aber nicht meine Preisliga. 
Vielleicht geht es zum neuen Jahr in den Bottroper Verein, wo ich dann auch ein Hechtgewässer hätte und dann steht eine Bigbait Combo an,u.a.auch für Holland. 
Aber jetzt wird es ot.


----------



## rustaweli (5. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Jo. Die Castings würden mich auch interessieren aber preislich auch nicht mein Ding.
> Dafür gibt es einfach auch Ruten, die das gleiche können und nur die Hälfte kosten.
> Klar Strumpf und Klettbänder sind dabei, was ich sehr gut finde, aber nicht meine Preisliga.
> Vielleicht geht es zum neuen Jahr in den Bottroper Verein, wo ich dann auch ein Hechtgewässer hätte und dann steht eine Bigbait Combo an,u.a.auch für Holland.
> Aber jetzt wird es ot.


Ja, schaue auch nach einem Einstieg ins Casting. Aber eher BFS zwecks einfachem Fun auf Barsch wie Döbel, da ist bei den Nays für mich nix dabei. Aber auf die Meinungen bin ich gespannt. Vor einem halben Jahr hätte ich blind eine Nays für Zander gekauft. Jetzt weiß ich das ich die Gewässer für Zander nicht habe. Habe sogar drauf gewartet um sie mir von der Hand im Mund abzusparen. Vielleicht gibt es ja ein bezahlbares Highlight bei der BA Range. Oder es wird eine Prorex. Aktion liegt mir sehr und allroundig auf mich wie zugeschnitten wirkend. Nur auch da eben kein BFS Spaßmodell.
Wünsche Dir viel Spaß an neuen Gewässern!


----------



## alexpp (5. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Zecks  Quecks alles eene Wex.


Wenn Zeck-Bashing, Perch2711 könnte im BA Unterstützung gebrauchen 
Ich bin da verbrannt, den fünften Account oder so brauche ich für den Marktplatz.


----------



## hanzz (5. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Wenn Zeck-Bashing, Perch2711 könnte im BA Unterstützung gebrauchen
> Ich bin da verbrannt, den fünften Account oder so brauche ich für den Marktplatz.


An der Stelle sorry für unseren Nays Ausflug.
Nicht das noch einer fordert diesen Thread aufzuteilen.


----------



## alexpp (5. September 2022)

rustaweli 
Welches optimale Wurfgewicht wird denn angestrebt? 
Ich hatte mal die Zodias BFS und eine längere polnische Dragon ML bis 16g verglichen, die aber recht weich ist.


----------



## trawar (5. September 2022)

In der Casting Range der BA Ruten ist auch was Richtung BFS dabei!


----------



## rustaweli (6. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> rustaweli
> Welches optimale Wurfgewicht wird denn angestrebt?
> Ich hatte mal die Zodias BFS und eine längere polnische Dragon ML bis 16g verglichen, die aber recht weich ist.


Naja, was heißt optimal. Mein Spielraum ist etwas breiter, da ich gern flexibel mit einer Rute fische. Da wäre ein WG von 3(4) - 10(12) WG ideal für meine Art auf Barsch/Döbel. Vor allem aber kein Brett, fast schon semi in der Aktion ähnlich den Prorex Modellen. Jigspinnern, Chatter, Jika wie CR, Mal ab und an Mini Cranks oder leichte Gummis an Chebu oder Splitshot. Bißl breit, ich weiß.
Problem wird wohl aber eher eine bezahlbare BFS BC(No Ali). Schauen wir was BA da bald an Ruten raushaut, vielleicht passt da was. In den nächsten Wochen aber ist wohl eher Tackle Verkauf denn Neukauf angesagt.


----------



## rustaweli (6. September 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> In der Casting Range der BA Ruten ist auch was Richtung BFS dabei!


Ja, schaut so aus und freue mich auf die ersten Rezessionen wie auf ein eigenes Begrabbeln. Hoffentlich passen WG Angabe und Aktion, bin sehr gespannt.


----------



## alexpp (6. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Naja, was heißt optimal. Mein Spielraum ist etwas breiter, da ich gern flexibel mit einer Rute fische. Da wäre ein WG von 3(4) - 10(12) WG ideal für meine Art auf Barsch/Döbel. Vor allem aber kein Brett, fast schon semi in der Aktion ähnlich den Prorex Modellen. Jigspinnern, Chatter, Jika wie CR, Mal ab und an Mini Cranks oder leichte Gummis an Chebu oder Splitshot. Bißl breit, ich weiß.
> Problem wird wohl aber eher eine bezahlbare BFS BC(No Ali). Schauen wir was BA da bald an Ruten raushaut, vielleicht passt da was. In den nächsten Wochen aber ist wohl eher Tackle Verkauf denn Neukauf angesagt.


Das WG der Zodias BFS ist nicht verkehrt angegeben, bei der Zodias 1610M-2 ist es bspw. klar untertrieben.
Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der polnischen Dragon ist echt nicht schlecht, die gibt es noch kürzer und ein wenig weicher und kürzer mit schnelleren Aktion.
Die Bilder wurden in zwei Etappen gemacht und sind nur aus einer Reihe miteinander vergleichbar.

Bezüglich Rollen. Die letzten paar Jahre hatten sich einige die Revo ALC-BF7 für um die 180€ in Japan gekauft, für den Preis eine tolle Rolle.
Aber auch bei Shimano ist inzwischen unter 200€ was zu finden. Meine Curado BFS lief zwar nicht wirklich gut und ging sofort zurück, ist aber sicher nicht der Normallfall.


----------



## rustaweli (6. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Das WG der Zodias BFS ist nicht verkehrt angegeben, bei der Zodias 1610M-2 ist es bspw. klar untertrieben.
> Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der polnischen Dragon ist echt nicht schlecht, die gibt es noch kürzer und ein wenig weicher und kürzer mit schnelleren Aktion.
> Die Bilder wurden in zwei Etappen gemacht und sind nur aus einer Reihe miteinander vergleichbar.
> 
> ...


Danke für den Vergleich! 
Die Aktion der Dragon wäre genau wie ich es mag. 
Aber hast Du Dich bei den Gewichten vertan? Die 2,13 2-14 wiegt 96Gramm. Die von Dir doch nicht fast 200, oder? Auf jeden Fall ein schönes Teil von Daten und Biegekurve her. Sowas von BA, top. Danke jedenfalls für den Tipp! Auf die Rollen schwenke ich besser nicht noch um, wollen ja bei Zeck/BA bleiben. 
Aber dieses BFS zieht mich schon lange magisch an. 
Vielleicht einen BFS oder Casting Thread, hmm.


----------



## hanzz (6. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Die von Dir doch nicht fast 200, oder?


Ich denke, dass sind die Gewichte, die jeweils an der Rute hängen.


----------



## rustaweli (6. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass sind die Gewichte, die jeweils an der Rute hängen.


Achso, danke!


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. September 2022)

An meiner Rute hing schon lange kein Gewicht mehr


----------



## 49er (7. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich bin da verbrannt, den fünften Account oder so brauche ich für den Marktplatz.



alexpp  alias "Zwick" alias "Stefano" alias "Helmut" (da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob Du das auch warst)   
Das war auch ohne IP-Adressen-Verfolgung auffällig! Jeder einzelne war Shimano Fan-Boy, konnte jede Artikelnummer der verbauten Teile auswendig und brachte immer mal wieder Bilder von Ruten-Aktionen.


----------



## alexpp (7. September 2022)

Helmut nicht.
Ich hatte doch nicht wirklich versucht meine Identität zu verbergen. Deshalb war so ein blöder Spruch von captn-ahab ich sollte endlich mit den VPNs lernen, total daneben. Captn, gestern warst du wieder amüsant 

Shimano Fan-Boy bin ich auch nicht wirklich, mag nur nicht, wenn über Shimano offensichtlicher Unsinn geschrieben wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Shimano Fan-Boy bin ich auch nicht wirklich, mag nur nicht, wenn über Shimano offensichtlicher Unsinn geschrieben wird.


Das muss auch nicht sein und sollte verhindert werden!

Da die Rollenphilosphie von Shimano-Label-Rollen stark unterschiedlich zu den Rollen der Daiwa und Ryobi Label ist,
muss man aber drüber schreiben, damit die richtigen Pros und Contras genannt werden können.
Und vor allem SELBER reingucken und ALLE ausprobieren.


----------



## silverfish (7. September 2022)

Habe Shimano und auch Daiwa.
Kam noch nie drauf die gegeneinander aufzuwiegen.


----------



## rustaweli (7. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Helmut nicht.
> Ich hatte doch nicht wirklich versucht meine Identität zu verbergen. Deshalb war so ein blöder Spruch von captn-ahab ich sollte endlich mit den VPNs lernen, total daneben. Captn, gestern warst du wieder amüsant
> 
> Shimano Fan-Boy bin ich auch nicht wirklich, mag nur nicht, wenn über Shimano offensichtlicher Unsinn geschrieben wird.


Zumindest wurde trotzdem Dein Aktions, u Testkurvenvergleich erwähnt wie gewünscht!
Würde es Dir etwas ausmachen im Raubfisch Stammtisch zu erklären was Dir an der Curado zu schaffen machte? Interessiert mich sehr, vielleicht auch andere mit einem Einstieg ins BC oder gar BFS Hadernde. Danke!


----------



## rustaweli (7. September 2022)

Hat jemand eigentlich ein Datenblatt oder Link zu den Vorabdaten der BA Ruten zur Hand? Oder gar überhaupt etwas Greifbares zur BA Range? Ruten, Köder, Zubehör. Danke!
Vielleicht gebe ich mir gar mit den Kids den Showroom nach Eröffnung. Schon bißl spannend alles.


----------



## alexpp (7. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Zumindest wurde trotzdem Dein Aktions, u Testkurvenvergleich erwähnt wie gewünscht!
> Würde es Dir etwas ausmachen im Raubfisch Stammtisch zu erklären was Dir an der Curado zu schaffen machte? Interessiert mich sehr, vielleicht auch andere mit einem Einstieg ins BC oder gar BFS Hadernde. Danke!


Ich hatte es nicht gewünscht, damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht.

Bei der Curado BFS XG lief das ungefischte Getriebe für mich nicht gut genug. Der Meinung bin ich nicht alleine, scheinen aber eher Einzelfälle zu sein. Dabei ziehe ich die "Spulenquetsche" etwas an, so dass sich die Spule im Freespin max. paar Sekunden dreht. Dadurch muss das Getriebe zumindest etwas unter Last arbeiten. Und in dem Fall haben mich die typischen, feinen Vibrationen gestört, die normal erst nach einiger Nutzung auftreten können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Hat jemand eigentlich ein Datenblatt oder Link zu den Vorabdaten der BA Ruten zur Hand? Oder gar überhaupt etwas Greifbares zur BA Range? Ruten, Köder, Zubehör. Danke!
> Vielleicht gebe ich mir gar mit den Kids den Showroom nach Eröffnung. Schon bißl spannend alles.


Mal anders herum ganz konservativ gedacht:
Du willst/musst es dir doch nicht antun, etwas nagelneues an Rutenstoff von jemand nagelneuem für teuer Geld zu kaufen, wo den Fehlern Tür und Tor weit offen stehen.
Bimmelrudi hat da so einen schönen Satz in seiner Signatur stehen ....

Wie Alex im Grundansatz hier schreibt (ich habe nicht selber im BA DTL etc. nachgeschaut!),
da ist jemand, der nichtmal die Für+Wider von Fuji Y Ringen darstellen kann und irgendwo wohl etwas den modernen Ring-Schemata hinterher tickt.
Denn du weißt selber, wie wichtig die möglichst leichte Beringung bei optimalen Schnurdurchlauf für deine leichten Ruten u. Köderchen ist.

Der Johannes Dietel hat 2mal ziemlich viel Müll erzählt, geschrieben und verzapft, was (bessere/beste) lange Shimano Spinruten betrifft, und da kann ich inzwischen weit besser beurteilen, weil ich die Ruten inzwischen lange habe und genauer kenne.
Für mich gibt es zum Glück kaum noch wirklich schlechte Ruten der großen Anbieter, sondern viele falsch eingesetzte bzw. deren unverstandene Leistung.

Es gibt doch so viele schöne ältere Sachen mit vorhandenen Erfahrungsberichten - zudem im aktuellen Sommerschlussverkauf !
Dabei bleibt noch was über, z.B. für jeden deiner beiden Kids eine eigene Wunsch-Combo.


----------



## alexpp (7. September 2022)

Ich hoffe, den Dietel etwas zitieren zu dürfen:

*Dabei habe ich (modellunabhängig) eigentlich immer das Gleiche gehört und fast immer in folgender Reihenfolge:*

*Ist die leicht.*
*Liegt ja geil in der Hand.*
*Schön schnell.*
*Wirft sich ja genial.*
*Man merkt ja wirklich alles.*
*Die Bisserkennung ist der Hammer.*
*Tolle Aktion im Drill. Die geht ja richtig mit.*
*Was kostet?*
*Gut. Da war ich mit an Bord und das sind inzwischen alles auch gute Bekannte und Freunde. Dennoch hat da nicht ein Mensch irgendwas an den Ringen bemängelt. Auch Dori, Jochen und alle anderen, die die Ruten geangelt haben, hatten kein Problem mit den Ringen.*

Was sagst Du jetzt Detlef, an einer der "Dietel-Ruten" führt doch kein Weg mehr vorbei


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. September 2022)

Du schreibst es nochmal wunderschön plastisch auf! 

Richtig gute Rutendesigns zu entwickeln und optimieren ist richtig viel Arbeit, im Detail versessen und viel Genauigkeit, besonders auch physikalisch messen.


----------



## rustaweli (7. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, den Dietel etwas zitieren zu dürfen:
> 
> *Dabei habe ich (modellunabhängig) eigentlich immer das Gleiche gehört und fast immer in folgender Reihenfolge:*
> 
> ...


Ihr habt ja ein klein wenig Recht, Du und Nordlichtangler !
Und ja, dieses Statement irretierte mich tatsächlich etwas. Ist aber auch "neu". Vorher gab es auch schon einen Moment, in welchem Carsten seine Verteidigung der Ringe revidierte und die Erklärung zweier Ringe hinterherschob. Wirkte leicht wie kurz einmal nebenher über die Tatsachen informiert. Trotzdem mag ich die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben daß da endlich Leute mit Interesse an echtem europäischem Barsch Tackle sind. Nicht zweckentfremdeten Bass oder JDM Zeug. Die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt!
Bin aber auch noch nicht so erfahren wie Ihr. Und ja Nordlichtangler , kann und mag Dir Nerd kaum widersprechen. Du hast mir durch die Dir bekannte Vorliebe meiner Art zu fischen zu zwei auf mich zugeschnittenen Ruten verholfen, den Prorex. Beide mag ich nicht mehr hergeben. Die UL beglückt mich stets auf's Neue. Selbst 28er Barsche erschrecken mich mit den Stößen und die Aktion liebe ich. Warte ja auch nicht nur auf die Ruten. Hatte ja auch auf Nays gewartet. Nur scheint Dustin eher auf Rhein, Holland, Zander oder Dickbarsche aus zu sein. Bei BA/Zeck schaue ich derzeit eben genauer, da ich mit einem Einstieg ins Barsch BFS, L Casting sehr liebäugele und auf echtes Barsch Tackle hoffe. Außer Customs oder Bullseye fällt mir da derzeit wenig ein. Auf den europäischen Barsch bezogen, auch U30er. Auch auf die Köder hoffe ich, muß ja nicht immer Keitech, Illex oder ein Tiny Kaishin sein. Seht es mir nach!
Danke alexpp für den Curado Einblick! Hab da so eine Seite im Auge mit BC Tests. Oft wird da von nachfetten geschrieben um optimiert zu laufen oder noch leichter zu werfen. Oder eben auch über BC's welche überfettet sind um Qualität vorzutäuschen. Der Curado Einblick hilft mir.


----------



## hanzz (7. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Keitech, Illex oder ein Tiny Kaishin


Da musste ich heut auch dran denken. 
Jahrelang fängt und fischt Dietel Keitech und Reins. Was durchaus gute Köder sind. Haben aber auch ihren Preis und insbesondere Keitech ist ja bekannt für die weiche Mischung und nach einem guten Zander kannst den Köder flicken oder in die Tonne hauen. 
Jetzt fischt er die günstigen Zeck Gummis, Chatterbaits und Wobbler wie auch Stickbaits.
Wird dennoch gefangen. 
Ich will Keitech und Reins nicht schlecht reden. 
Fisch ich ja selber. Aber es geht auch günstig. 
Wenn man das Geld nicht so locker hat, ist Zeck definitiv eine gute Adresse. 
Und wie man so liest, ein sehr kundenorientierter schneller und kulanter Service. 
Einzelne Flossen, Rutenspitze vom Hund zerbissen, Ringe im Spitzenteil kaputt. 
Alles sofort ersetzt. 
Bin gespannt was da aus der Schmiede noch so kommt.


----------



## rustaweli (7. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Da musste ich heut auch dran denken.
> Jahrelang fängt und fischt Dietel Keitech und Reins. Was durchaus gute Köder sind. Haben aber auch ihren Preis und insbesondere Keitech ist ja bekannt für die weiche Mischung und nach einem guten Zander kannst den Köder flicken oder in die Tonne hauen.
> Jetzt fischt er die günstigen Zeck Gummis, Chatterbaits und Wobbler wie auch Stickbaits.
> Wird dennoch gefangen.
> ...


Genau darum geht es ebenso, neben den Ruten! Bezahlbares, fängiges, spannendes Barsch Zeug. Dazu ein guter Kundendienst mit einem Ohr für Wünsche. Schau nur auf die schnelle Reaktion bezüglich der Klamottenwünsche, den Einlassungen von Carsten oder eben allgemein dem Service, wie man liest und hört. Vielleicht kann man den Weg ja zum kleinen Teil zu etwas Großem gemeinsam gehen. Hannes hat Bock(verständlich) auf ein sicheres Einkommen, Carsten will den Horizont erklimmen, beide müssen und sollen verdienen. Aber vielleicht werden auch wir gehört(wie es bisher scheint), die Normalen unter den Specimen, Geben und Nehmen. Dafür zahle ich gern beidseitig faires Geld. Wie gesagt, meine Hoffnung auf einen eigenen Markt(wie schön) stirbt zuletzt! 
Ich weiß, viele Klammern und Co.!


----------



## trawar (7. September 2022)

Habe die kurz geleakten Ruten Daten gesehen und da ist fast alles auf Barsch getrimmt, klar gibt die eine oder andere Rute für Zander aber sehr sehr vieles im L und M bereich sowohl Spinning als auch Casting.  Die Bedenken mit den Einstegringen kann ich durch aus Nachvollziehen und nicht umsonst gab es die weiter Entwicklung und schnur wickler gehören der Vergangenheit an und umso mehr kann ich das auch nicht verstehen warum mal nicht Stand der Technik verbaut.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2022)

Wenn man hier so mitliest, fällt mir der Spruch vom sagenhaften Roland L. ein, dem Lachsblinkerer von der Sieg:

"Wir nennen sie ANGELHUREN" 

Das man sich für den deutschen Markt auf die sogn. "Entwicklung" von zugeschnittenem Flussbarsch "Tackle" konzentriert und einen Dauergrinsebär dafür einkauft, is schon der Trash der Ober-Nerdig-keit.
Eine Nische bleibt eine Nische.
Da gross Potenzial drin zu sehen... Ja simmer denn in Amerika?
Die "Szene" der Capy-tragenden Streetfish-Hipster soll die Marke tragen... Schön weiterträumen.

Randerscheinung für Tackle-Nerds das ganze Bohei... Teure Wichtigtuerei von mittlerweile gealterten, weißen Männern.

Das B. A. Forum war schon immer ein Sammelbecken von "Freaks", die sich für etwas Besonderes hielten.

Langweilig.

R. S.


----------



## rustaweli (8. September 2022)




----------



## hanzz (8. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn man hier so mitliest, fällt mir der Spruch vom sagenhaften Roland L. ein, dem Lachsblinkerer von der Sieg:
> 
> "Wir nennen sie ANGELHUREN"
> 
> ...


Kann man den Beitrag irgendwie ins BA exportieren. Da passt er grad irgendwie besser hin. 

Wir können ja dann hier weiter über Tackle sprechen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kann man den Beitrag irgendwie ins BA exportieren. Da passt er grad irgendwie besser hin.
> 
> Wir können ja dann hier weiter über Tackle sprechen.



Kopier doch.


----------



## alexpp (8. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Kopier doch.


Hätte ich gerne übernommen, aber wie gesagt, wollte über BA noch gebrauchtes Zeug kaufen.
Über den BA würde ich nicht zu sehr herziehen, stark verallgemeinert ist AB auch speziell.


----------



## trawar (8. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wenn man hier so mitliest, fällt mir der Spruch vom sagenhaften Roland L. ein, dem Lachsblinkerer von der Sieg:
> 
> "Wir nennen sie ANGELHUREN"
> 
> ...


Kann man davon ausgehen dass du nur eine Rute hast und das ist dann Garantiert die "Blechpeitsche" denn die reicht ja für alle Fische und alle Methoden die es so gibt oder? 

Für einige geht das Hobby noch viel weiter als nur das reine Angeln, es gibt genug Leute die sich im detail verlieren und genau das lieben.

Aber deshalb dann alle User des BA Froums als Freaks zu betiteln finde ich etwas weit over the top.

Wenn es darum geht ist das Anglerboard ein Sammelsorium von Kochtopf Anglern, merkst du was?

Leben und Leben lassen wenn du da keinen spaß daran hast dann lass den leuten doch ihren.

Das Hobby wird dort halt anders gelebt als hier und beides finde ich persönlich Top.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Kann man davon ausgehen dass du nur eine Rute hast und das ist dann Garantiert die "Blechpeitsche" denn die reicht ja für alle Fische und alle Methoden die es so gibt oder?


Twisterpeitsche.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. September 2022)

hanzz

Et tu Brute...


----------



## alexpp (8. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Kann man den Beitrag irgendwie ins BA exportieren. Da passt er grad irgendwie besser hin. ...


Ui jetzt haben sie sogar den Yoshi gesperrt. Dann muss ich doch sagen, arm, ärmer, BA. 
Ich höre jetzt auf mit OT, man muss nicht zu viel negatives in den AB einbringen.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ui jetzt haben sie sogar den Yoshi gesperrt. Dann muss ich doch sagen, arm, ärmer, BA.
> Ich höre jetzt auf mit OT, man muss nicht zu viel negatives in den AB einbringen.


Hallo,

ich habe gerade mal, zum ersten Mal bei BA reingeschaut - bis vorhin dachte ich immer, dass die Fliegenfischer einen Hau weghaben (bin selbst einer  ), jetzt kann ich mich getrost zurücklehnen - da gibts noch ganz andere.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Schilfsänger (8. September 2022)

" ... geleakte Ruten." Gottseidank bin ich zu alt für so ne ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2022)

Zu dem Thema fällt mir eine Klarstellung dringlich auf:

* Was ist eine Barschrute?
* Wie ist das mit UL, L und Lightgetackle?
* Wieviel Fischerwerb und wieviel reiner Angelspaß (Tacklefun) ist dabei?

Ich habe bisher folgende Trennung und Definition:

(B1) Die Barsch-auch-Mitnahme Combo (Stationärrolle)
Universalcombo Ansatz mit noch guter Barschtauglichkeit im Köderangebot nach unten, super tauglich für Großbarsch.
Die Grenze leichte Hechtrute, mittlere Zanderrute, starke Barschrute ist hier verwischt, es geht mit einer Combo, meistens auch gut.

(B2) die optimierte  Barsch-Spaß Combo (Stationärrolle)
Spezialisiert auf leichteres bzw. möglichst leichtes Gerät (ich habe schon wirklich leichte spaßige Ruten mit Flyblanks dafür aufgebaut) ,
optimiert für Köderklassen, bis hin zu kleinsten Ködern. Das ist man von L auch schnell bei UL, UUL usw. Wenn man das will !?
Ist an sich nahe dran am Forellenpuff-Spoonangler mit den UL-Blinkern und dafür optimiertes sehr feines Gerät.

(B3) die optimierte  Barsch-Spaß Combo (Baitcasterrolle)
Die Steigerung im Aufwand wäre aus meiner Sicht dann noch die Baitcastercombo. Eine solche bei den leichten bis sehr leichten Ködern ist so etwas wie
Kämpfen mit der Wurfkunst und Spaß am Getackle. Mit verbesserten Fischerfolgen kann man so gerade nicht argumentieren.
Tacklefun ist auch ein Anliegen, und kein ungehöriges.

Ist das verständlich und trennscharf genug?

- - - - - 
- - - - -

Ich bin inzwischen fast nur mit Combos nach (B1) unterwegs, und optimiere das auch immer weiter, also leicht ja, aber Power auch.
Weil ich zeitweise mehr Hechte und auch Meterhechte habe, als denn Barsche.
Wobei ich auf den gehakten besseren Hecht nur eine Landechance mit einer bestimmten Auslegung wie Stationärrolle mit Alu-Hauptteil und stabile Ruten 9ft um 1oz habe.

Bei (B2) droht immer Abriss, bei verwendetem FC und dergleichen als Vorfach auch der sofortige Abbiss. Also irgendwie-doch-Stahl ist Trumpf.
Und Fisch flüchtet in die reichlich rumliegenden Bäume, das macht die Situation grundsätzlich viel schwieriger als in einer aufgeräumten Badewanne.
Barsch und Hecht lieben jedoch die Unrat-verholzten Gewässer und Stellen, keine Badewannen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. September 2022)

Das Dietel-Tackle interessiert mich gar nicht - denn ich angele nicht gezielt auf Barsch mit der Spinnrute:

Bei uns gibt es nur verbuttete Köfi-Barsche bis max. 15 cm (das ist dann aber schon "mächtig").

Die nutze ich nur als solche - und da bin ich mit Maden und Pose deutlich schneller als mit der Spinne

--> Köfi-Ziehen ist bei mir reines Mittel zum Zweck. Das muss daher ratzfatz gehen - je fixer das geht, desto besser.

Die Kleinbarsche beißen nebenbei beim Rotaugen-etc.-Fangen und werden dann halt auch zu Deadbaits. Funzen bei uns z. B. gut auf Zander.

Mit so Minifischen kann ich ansonsten gar nichts anfangen - da lohnt sich irgendwelche gezielte Spinnfisch-Mühe genau null.

Hätten wir auch 30 cm +, würde das bei mir definitiv anders aussehen - das sind dann auch Barsche und keine Bärschlein.


----------



## silverfish (8. September 2022)

Den Yoshi gesperrt ?!
Ob der auch so einen schönen langen Abschiedsbrief auf sein E mail Postfach bekommen hat ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2022)

Schilfsänger schrieb:


> " ... geleakte Ruten." Gottseidank bin ich zu alt für so ne ...


Wenn man das mal genau nimmt, Leak heißt auch Leckstelle ,
dann ist das streng genommen schon harter Ruten Porno im mehrdeutigsten Sinne. 

Das geht nun deutlich zu Lasten des denglisierten Wortschöpfers  ...


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Den Yoshi gesperrt ?!
> Ob der auch so einen schönen langen Abschiedsbrief auf sein E mail Postfach bekommen hat ?


captn-ahab hat ihm bestimmt einen tollen Abschiedsbrief geschrieben, die beiden hatten sich besonders lieb gehabt.
Der Yoshi war ein cooler Typ, hatte mich an Minimax erinnert.


----------



## rustaweli (9. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema fällt mir eine Klarstellung dringlich auf:
> 
> * Was ist eine Barschrute?
> * Wie ist das mit UL, L und Lightgetackle?
> ...


Respektiere Deine Einteilung, teile diese aber nicht und finde es als völlig falschen Ansatz auf Barsch bezogen. Erstens entscheiden Gewässer u bevorzugte Köder die Combo. An flachen Seen oder seichten Nebenarmen brauche ich keine 15WG+. 2Gramm Jig plus 3,5inch ES machen 6 Gramm, beispielsweise. Fische ich schwerer habe ich kürzere Sinkphasen wie schneller Hänger. Mit der Zanderrute merke ich gleich gar nichts mehr vom Köder. Werfen wird auch eklig. Also ne passende Rute. Dann entscheiden weiter die Köder. Twitchen, Jiggen, Cranken, Finesserigs usw. Gestern stieß ich mit meiner UL/L wieder an die Grenzen als ich ab und an einen Topwater dranhing. Dafür passt sie nicht, von der Aktion her. Auch bringen mir lange Ruten nix beim Twitchen. Das alles nur Beispiele! Also Gewässerart und Methode bestimmen die Rutencombo plus Aktion.
BCs haben auch ihren Sinn, auch über Fun hinaus, wobei wohl aber der Funfaktor eine große Rolle spielt.


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. September 2022)

Wer sich "drüben" mal ein wenig einliest bzw. die dafür nötige Resilienz aufbringen kann, der wird nicht überrascht. Sinngemäss:
"einer der besten Rutenbauer"
"hohe Qualität über 100 Euro Tackle Niveau"
"besondere Fertigungsqualität inkl der (Kohlefaser) Matten"
"qualitätsabhängiges Preisniveau"geplant (gut über € 200,00+ bis an € 300,00 als Verkaufspreis pro Barschrute)
"Endabnahme durch eigenen Mitarbeiter vor Ort", der zur Fabrik reist...

Und wo ist das Reiseziel, wo liegt die
"High End" Fabrik?

In...tadaaa....  CHINA 

Ein "High end geopolitischer Volltreffer" sozusagen...


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2022)

Diese Übertreibungen von Dietel und Zeck sind zum Teil echt nicht mehr lustig. Einer der Gründe, warum Dietel die letzten Jahre unsympathischer geworden ist.



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> In...tadaaa.... CHINA
> 
> Ein "High end geopolitischer Volltreffer" sozusagen...



Wenn man immer tiefer im Arsch der US-Amerikaner steckt, wird es mit China zukünftig schwierig werden.


----------



## nostradamus (9. September 2022)

Wer ist gesperrt?

Ich pers. kaufe auch nichts vom Carsten, da mir das Marketingzu heftig ist!


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2022)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Wer ist gesperrt?
> 
> Ich pers. kaufe auch nichts vom Carsten, da mir das Marketingzu heftig ist!


Geht um den Yoshi aus dem Barsch Alarm (klick). Einigen ist inzwischen sicher zu viel BA hier, ich versuche mich zurückzuhalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Einigen ist inzwischen sicher zu viel BA hier, ich versuche mich zurückzuhalten.



Jo. Macht das mal bitte per PN.
*Hier ist das AB und nicht der BA-Kummerkasten!*


----------



## Ron73 (9. September 2022)

Die ganzen DTL-Jünger gehen mir auf die Nerven was die neuen Ruten betrifft. Das jetzt auch noch Zeck dahinter steckt macht es auch nicht besser. Nur gut das ich die für mich perfekte Barschrute schon gefunden habe


----------



## rustaweli (9. September 2022)

DIE Barschrute, so so.
DTL gibt es übrigens nicht mehr. Auch werden viele Neuankundigungen oder hier nicht erhältliche Teile oft erwartet. Ob Shimano, Daiwa, Bullseye, HR, Nays und viele mehr.
Mich nerven derzeit eher solch Provokationen wie "für echte Männer", Jünger, Fanboys, Cappy Hippster und andere schachtelhafte Verallgemeinerungen.


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2022)

Von einem OT zum nächsten.
rustaweli
Heute bei Amazon Japan nachgeschaut, die Abu Revo ALC-BF7 ist aktuell für knapp unter 170€ (inkl. Steuer und Versand) zu bekommen, für den Preis eine tolle BFS Rolle. Hat eine ziemlich flache und sehr leichte Spule. Tiefere China-Spulen können nachgekauft werden, die sind auch in Ordnung.

Edit: man benötigt eine Kreditkarte und am besten über die Handy-App.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2022)

rustaweli
Ich kenne ja zum Glück deine Barschangelei jetzt ein wenig.
Wir fischen sehr unterschiedlich, ich bin mit allermeist weitaus härteren und größeren Ruten als du unterwegs, unter 9ft ist für mich schon winzig.
Die trotz ziemlich hart oder grenzhart bei Anschlag und Drill bewährterweise aber sogar ausgewilderte ReFos bändigen können
(mein Maßstab für drillstarke gute Rute ohne Aussteiger)
und mit den Klein+Großbarsch keine Probleme haben, sondern mir schnellste Landung und direkt folgende Mehrfachfänge erlauben.
Und eben bisher jeden an den kleinen Ködern gehakten Hecht ins Netz bringen konnten, bis auf einen großen Sofortabbeißer sogar alle an FC gehakten.
Mich interessiert eben der Beifang besonders von Hecht und Forelle und Zander, selbst wenn ich primär Barsch will.

Das man das anders angehen kann und es gute Gründe gibt, ist für mich unstrittig.
Das man kleine Köder auch mit kleineren Ruten besser animieren kann, ist klar.
Dass ich aber kleine Barsche unter 25cm gar nicht fangen will, verändert die Lage schon wieder.

Ich mahne mit der Unterscheidung mehr Toleranz an, dass sich verschiedene Methoden nicht ausschließen, dass es keine einzig wahre Methode gibt. Und keine Barsch-Propheten.
Dass man sophisticated spezialisiert in vielen Abstufungen und Abstimmungen fischen kann, dass ein individuell zusammengestellter Rutenwald durchaus Sinn und vor allem Spaß machen kann.
Andererseits jemand ganz einfach mit der vorne einigermaßen geschmeidigen 3oz Hechtrute (>80g) gut barscheln kann, z.B. Speedmaster CX 270XH oder SS2-N rocken auch dabei, werden auch von anderen Spinanglern so nebenbei eingesetzt und gerühmt für den unkomplizierten Großbarschfang. Wer fängt, hat eben recht.
Und dass die Vielzahl der unterschiedlichen Bedingungen für jeden Angler unterschiedliche Perspektiven darstellen können.


----------



## Minimax (9. September 2022)

Die ganze Diskussion ist für mich nicht-Spinnangler sehr weitläufig, und wird im Nachbarforum ja offenbar auch um noch ganz andere Dinge als die angekündigte Rutenserie geführt.

Jedenfalls konnt ich mir nicht alles durchlesen, ich habe aber eine On-Topic Frage zu der angekündigten Rutenserie an unsere Spinnprofis:
Sind schon Daten der verschiedenen Modelle bekannt, bzw. Wären da Modelle so im 9 oder gar 10ft Bereich im 20-30g Bereich vorgesehen?


----------



## rustaweli (9. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Von einem OT zum nächsten.
> rustaweli
> Heute bei Amazon Japan nachgeschaut, die Abu Revo ALC-BF7 ist aktuell für knapp unter 170€ (inkl. Steuer und Versand) zu bekommen, für den Preis eine tolle BFS Rolle. Hat eine ziemlich flache und sehr leichte Spule. Tiefere China-Spulen können nachgekauft werden, die sind auch in Ordnung.
> 
> Edit: man benötigt eine Kreditkarte und am besten über die Handy-App.


Danke! Die habe ich tatsächlich schon mit in der engsten Auswahl und im Blick. Kann Dir ja heute Abend oder Sonntag eine PN zukommen lassen mit meiner Auswahl, sowie eine Testseite und Du könntest mir vielleicht Deine Meinung zu all dem schreiben. Mit Erfahrungen vielleicht noch. Wäre das ok?


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Danke! Die habe ich tatsächlich schon mit in der engsten Auswahl und im Blick. Kann Dir ja heute Abend oder Sonntag eine PN zukommen lassen mit meiner Auswahl, sowie eine Testseite und Du könntest mir vielleicht Deine Meinung zu all dem schreiben. Mit Erfahrungen vielleicht noch. Wäre das ok?


Kannst mir natürlich zu jeder Zeit PNs schreiben, aber versuche einen passenden Thread zu finden oder erstelle einen neuen, dann versuchen wir gemeinsam zu helfen.
Ich bin hier weiß Gott nicht der erfahrenste Barschangler und BC Nutzer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> aber versuche einen passenden Thread zu finden oder erstelle einen neuen



Genau.
Zum Barscheln und passenden Ruten kann ich auch ne Menge beitragen aber zum BC angeln nicht.


----------



## trawar (9. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Sind schon Daten der verschiedenen Modelle bekannt, bzw. Wären da Modelle so im 9 oder gar 10ft Bereich im 20-30g Bereich vorgesehen?


Ich glaube die längste Spinning ist 2,49m und soll Lure WT 4+28gr haben und soll Fast Action sein​


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. September 2022)

Das ist verständlich: 3-m-Spinnen sind

a) so gut wie unbrauchbar wg. dem viel zu langen Armstress-Hebel plus Kopflast - das bringt einen um, damit ballert man keine 8 Std. am Stück. Zudem extrem suboptimal zwecks variantenreicher Köderführung - da ist quasi nur reines Leiern oder Faulenzen möglich.

und

b) in leichten/feinen Varianten recht schwierig ohne Extremschwabbel herzustellen - da muss das Material schon ordentlich hochmoduliert sein, damit bei 3 m kein Lämmerschwanz rauskommt.

Gibt es sicherlich (auch für spezielle Anwendungen wie Meeres-Rockfishing etc.), hat aber bei entsprechender Tauglichkeit bzw. Performance und erträglichem Rutengewicht dann auch seinen Preis.

Mir persönlich sind inzwischen schon 2,70er größtenteils zu hebel-anstrengend und zu vegetations-unpraktisch. Fast jede 2,70er ist irgendwie kopflastig - bei 3 m wird das noch viel extremer.

Ausbalancieren über die Rolle is nich - über die Balance entscheidet einzig und allein die Rollenposition bzw. die des Rollenhalters. Und von gesamtgewichts-erhöhender Kontergewicht-Fütterung am Griffende halte ich auch gar nichts.

Eine Rute, die ein solches Nachtuning braucht, ist für mich eine Fehlkonstruktion - entweder passt der Schwerpunkt von allein, oder ich kaufe so ein Teil nicht.

Ich mache bei der Köderführung auch viel mit der Rute. Je länger die ist, desto anstrengender und unkontrollierter am Köder-Ende wird das.

Vor allem, weil ich ständig spontan zwischen Blech, Gummi und Wobblern wechsle. Technische Beschränkungen durch zu viel Rutenlänge kann ich daher gar nicht brauchen - auch Mikro-Impulse sollen vernünftig am Köder ankommen.

Zu viel Hebel wirkt da extrem kontraproduktiv und zwingt zum ständigen "Selbstbremsen" (wie eine zu hohe Rollen-ÜS).

Insofern bin ich inzwischen bei 2,20 bis 2,40 m (letzteres als "Hauptlänge" bei meinen meisten Spinnen). Kürzer kann ich wg. mindestens 50 cm Stahlvorfach-Länge aber auch nicht brauchen.

Darum ist nur meine leichte Forellenspinne für den garantiert hechtfreien Bach vergleichsweise noch kürzer (da besteht kein Stahlbedarf, überall sonst immer) - zudem gibt's da die meisten "Vegetationsprobleme" im Buschtunnel.

Die Wurfweite leidet bei 2,20 bis 2,40 m auch nicht extrem:

Meiner Erfahrung nach spielen Schnurwahl, Köder-Aerodynamik, Spulenkopfgröße, Wurftechnik und vor allem auch Optimal-Aufladung durch entsprechende Wahl des Ködergewichts da eine deutlich einflussreichere Rolle als 20 oder 30 cm Rutenlänge mehr.

Eine Spinnrute ist eine Fernsteuerung - je präziser diese funktioniert, desto besser. Zudem hat man das Ding nonstop in der Hand.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2022)

Ich möchte es etwas anders sagen und verfeinern: 

3m - 3,20m Ruten 2-teilig sind die Königsklasse der Spinnruten, eben sehr aufwendig und nur in entsprechend hochwertiger Bauweise mit bestem Carbon und Großmeisterlich gelungenen Design in der Handspinnklasse wirklich brauchbar.  Also oft eben leider nicht.
Entsprechend teuer, wegen nun seltener in der Nachfrage geworden, gleich überproportional teuer.

Aber recht deutlich die universellste Rutenklasse, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit damit herumfuchtelt. Falls man auch Ansitz-mäßig unterwegs ist usw..


----------



## hanzz (9. September 2022)

Dien einzelnen Ruten sind jetzt auf BA zu sehen, inkl. Specs und Preisen


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion ist für mich nicht-Spinnangler sehr weitläufig, und wird im Nachbarforum ja offenbar auch um noch ganz andere Dinge als die angekündigte Rutenserie geführt.
> 
> Jedenfalls konnt ich mir nicht alles durchlesen, ich habe aber eine On-Topic Frage zu der angekündigten Rutenserie an unsere Spinnprofis:
> Sind schon Daten der verschiedenen Modelle bekannt, bzw. Wären da Modelle so im 9 oder gar 10ft Bereich im 20-30g Bereich vorgesehen?


Wenn es nicht unbedingt eine Zeck-Rute sein muss, die Ruten gibt es natürlich. Ich würde hier nicht zu sehr sparen, weil die Rute nicht zu langsam sein soll. Gemeint ist die Rückstellung, und nicht die Aktion oder Härte der Rute. Mit dem Begriff "Schnelligkeit" wird oft Schindluder getrieben und ist oft überschätzt, spielt aber doch eine Rolle. Von meinen Ruten fallen mir sofort die Lunamis S90L und S90ML ein, das WG der S90L würde ich bis 20g und der S90ML bis 40g schätzen. Die Aktion dürfte medium-fast sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber recht deutlich die universellste Rutenklasse, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit damit herumfuchtelt.



Also als Ansitzrute gut zu gebrauchen?


----------



## rustaweli (9. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dien einzelnen Ruten sind jetzt auf BA zu sehen, inkl. Specs und Preisen


Als streetiger Hippster finde ich die Serch & Jig Casting interessant.


----------



## alexpp (9. September 2022)

Sehen eigentlich alle nicht schlecht aus, auf einem Bild davor sah die Mutter des Rollenhalters unschöner aus, jetzt aber ganz gut, sogar die LY-Ringe sind keine Katastrophe. Für den Preis würde ich sie natürlich nicht im High-End Bereich erwarten, wie das zum Teil von Dietel und Zeck suggeriert wird.


----------



## hanzz (9. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Als streetiger Hippster finde ich die Serch & Jig Casting interessant.


Bei der musst ich auch direkt an Dich und den von Dir angestrebten WG Bereich denken.


----------



## rustaweli (9. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Bei der musst ich auch direkt an Dich und den von Dir angestrebten WG Bereich denken.


Lagst Du richtig!   
Liest sich wirklich nicht so verkehrt und optisch mag ich den Korkabsatz. Naja, kommt Zeit kommt Rat. Dauert ja noch bis März, aber vorher nehme ich vielleicht den Showroom wirklich mit. Auf die Köder bin ich auch sehr gespannt.


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2022)

Hab grad Frauchen von den Nays und DTL Ruten erzählt. 
Sie so:"Was kosten die so?" 
Ich so:"250 aufwärts." 
Sie so:"Ach geht doch."
Ich so:"Und dann müsste noch ne Rolle dazu..." 
Sie so:"ja klar, ne. Ohne wäre ja doof."

Jetzt sitzt da son Äffchen auf der Schulter


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. September 2022)

Die Nays sagen mir deutlich mehr zu als die DTL/BA Ruten.


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Nays sagen mir deutlich mehr zu als die DTL/BA Ruten.


Mir irgendwie auch. 
Vielleicht gibt's da ja zum Black Friday was im Angebot.


----------



## trawar (10. September 2022)

Verstehe das Problem gerade nicht, Nays sind schon draussen. Also jetzt Nays kaufen und im März nächstes Jahr DTL kaufen und fertig.


----------



## Locke_der_Boss (10. September 2022)

Gelöscht Mod

Das Veröffentlichen von abfotografierten Zeitungsartikeln oder Werbeträgern ist im Anglerboard verboten. (Copyright )


----------



## Locke_der_Boss (10. September 2022)

Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen die Ruten beim Fisherman's Partner Probe zu wedeln und bin definitiv raus, billige Expride Kopien die für teuer Geld und viel dummes Marketing Blabla vertickt werden.


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2022)

Locke_der_Boss schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen die Ruten beim Fisherman's Partner Probe zu wedeln und bin definitiv raus, billige Expride Kopien die für teuer Geld und viel dummes Marketing Blabla vertickt werden.


Was meinst jetzt Nays oder DTL oder beide?


----------



## Locke_der_Boss (10. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Was meinst jetzt Nays oder DTL oder beide?


DTL


----------



## silverfish (10. September 2022)

keine


----------



## nostradamus (10. September 2022)

hi,
mir geht das Marketing auf den nerv! 
Daher kaufe ich nichts von Zeck!


----------



## alexpp (10. September 2022)

Locke_der_Boss schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen die Ruten beim Fisherman's Partner Probe zu wedeln und bin definitiv raus, billige Expride Kopien die für teuer Geld und viel dummes Marketing Blabla vertickt werden.


Und ich dachte schon, Du willst die ganzen angekreuzten Ruten kaufen.

Edit: das von mir gemeinte Foto wurde inzwischen gelöscht


----------



## Locke_der_Boss (10. September 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon, Du willst die ganzen angekreuzten Ruten kaufen.


Ne das waren die Ruten, die da waren


----------



## rustaweli (10. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Hab grad Frauchen von den Nays und DTL Ruten erzählt.
> Sie so:"Was kosten die so?"
> Ich so:"250 aufwärts."
> Sie so:"Ach geht doch."
> ...


Bei mir ungefähr ähnlich.   
Erst Bilder gezeigt und erklärt. "Mach doch, aber bei den einen kannst ja noch bis März sparen." Sind aber andere Ruten für spezielle Rollen, eine gibt es über gerade über Japan...


----------



## rustaweli (10. September 2022)

Locke_der_Boss schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen die Ruten beim Fisherman's Partner Probe zu wedeln und bin definitiv raus, billige Expride Kopien die für teuer Geld und viel dummes Marketing Blabla vertickt werden.


Sehr gut! Fast preisgleich, alle Modelle auch hier erhältlich und ein viel besserer Kundenservice. Passt.  
Andere reden selbiges von den Nays, da Dustin auch Shimano Fan.
Ja wat denn nun?


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Sind aber andere Ruten für spezielle Rollen


Isso

So ähnlich wie. Hey Schatzi, das sind besondere Schuhe für einen besonderen Anlass.


----------



## trawar (10. September 2022)

Locke_der_Boss schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon das Vergnügen die Ruten beim Fisherman's Partner Probe zu wedeln und bin definitiv raus, billige Expride Kopien die für teuer Geld und viel dummes Marketing Blabla vertickt werden.


Respekt, so ein KnowHow und Feeling hätte ich auch gerne.
Ich kann nicht "nur" durch das trocken wedeln sagen das die Rute a. und b. Identisch sind.
Wie würdest du denn das Feedback der Ruten bei den diversen Rigs beschreiben und wie stellen die sich im Drill an?
Wäre interessant zu wissen.

Und gehen wir mal davon aus dass es wirklich so ist, schlecht sind die Exprides doch garnicht ode? 

Danke dir.


----------



## alexpp (10. September 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Respekt, so ein KnowHow und Feeling hätte ich auch gerne.
> Ich kann nicht "nur" durch das trocken wedeln sagen das die Rute a. und b. Identisch sind.
> Wie würdest du denn das Feedback der Ruten bei den diversen Rigs beschreiben und wie stellen die sich im Drill an?
> Wäre interessant zu wissen.
> ...


Was soll die Frage bezüglich Rückmeldung und Drillverhalten ? Und er schreibt von billigen Kopien der Expide.
Ob das seine zu subjektive Wahrnehmung und Meinung ist oder mehr der Realität entspricht, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Respekt, so ein KnowHow und Feeling hätte ich auch gerne.
> Ich kann nicht "nur" durch das trocken wedeln sagen das die Rute a. und b. Identisch sind.
> Wie würdest du denn das Feedback der Ruten bei den diversen Rigs beschreiben und wie stellen die sich im Drill an?
> Wäre interessant zu wissen.
> ...


Geil wäre halt so ein oder zwei Wochenden in NL aufm Boot mit allen Ruten und vollen Köderboxen, bevor man ne Rute kauft.


----------



## hanzz (10. September 2022)

Aber sind wir doch mal alle ehrlich. 
Angelruten komplett neu erfinden geht halt nicht. 
Wenn sie nicht Exprides ähnlich sind, dann anderen. 
Gibt doch wirklich Ruten in allen Längen, WGs, Aktionen und mit diversen Beringungen. 
Wir haben auch sicher schon alle trockengewedelt und am Wasser waren wir dann doch nicht so glücklich mit dem Stock oder die Erwartungen wurden sogar noch übertroffen. 

Man kann eine Rute halt wirklich erst nach dem Fischen und Fangen komplett beurteilen. 
Und selbst dann gehen die Meinungen auseinander. 

Und dann können wir wieder froh sein, dass es so vielfältige Angebote gibt. Ist für jeden was dabei.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Man kann eine Rute halt wirklich erst nach dem Fischen und Fangen komplett beurteilen.
> Und selbst dann gehen die Meinungen auseinander.


Stimmt, was für den einen das Non plus Ultra ist, mit dem kommt ein anderer überhaupt nicht zurecht. Dafür sind wir einfach zu verschieden. Gottseidank.


----------



## Locke_der_Boss (10. September 2022)

trawar schrieb:


> Respekt, so ein KnowHow und Feeling hätte ich auch gerne.
> Ich kann nicht "nur" durch das trocken wedeln sagen das die Rute a. und b. Identisch sind.
> Wie würdest du denn das Feedback der Ruten bei den diversen Rigs beschreiben und wie stellen die sich im Drill an?
> Wäre interessant zu wissen.
> ...


War mir klar das die Fanboys da aufschreien werden Kauf sie im Frühjahr, Fisch sie und ne Expride dagegen und dann sprechen wir uns nochmal...


----------



## trawar (10. September 2022)

Locke_der_Boss schrieb:


> War mir klar das die Fanboys da aufschreien werden Kauf sie im Frühjahr, Fisch sie und ne Expride dagegen und dann sprechen wir uns nochmal...


Fanboy? Ne du nicht wirklich.
Habe dieses Jahr mit Rutenbau angefangen und drei Ruten bis her aufgebaut. Denke das ich für das Geld lieber was aufbaue worauf ich bok habe, Fishing Arts Hers oder so, klar wird einen ticken teurer aber dann sowie ich es haben möchte.

Finde halt was seltsam etwas schlecht zu reden das man nur mal trocken gewedelt hat.


----------



## rustaweli (11. September 2022)

Mag den Shimano Vergleich nochmals aufgreifen. Entweder habe ich es übersehen oder überlesen, aber hat einer von Euch etwas von den Steckverbindungen der BA Ruten mitbekommen? Finde da nichts und hoffe es sind nicht solch Verschleißteile wie bei manch Shimano's.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2022)

Welcher Verschleiß ist denn gemeint?
a) beim Aufbauen und Zusammenstecken, ausrichten, also der Auf+Abbauvorgang? (=normal)
b) beim Angeln und Werfen in der Verbindung, entstehende Reibung in der Biegung? (=unnormal)


----------



## rustaweli (11. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Welcher Verschleiß ist denn gemeint?
> a) beim Aufbauen und Zusammenstecken, ausrichten, also der Auf+Abbauvorgang? (=normal)
> b) beim Angeln und Werfen in der Verbindung, entstehende Reibung in der Biegung? (=unnormal)


Einfach der Verschleiß der Steckverbindungen. Der verliert über die Nutzung mehrere Millimeter, bis hin zur fast Unbrauchbarkeit. Kein richtiger Zapfen oder Ähnliches, kann von Beginn an (zu) weit eingeschoben werden und verliert stets und ständig an Millimeter. Sogar so weit daß kaum noch etwas geht. Brauche bei dem Preis nicht solch Sachen wie Schleifen, Abschneiden, Wachsen, Kleben etc.! All diese Probleme und Krankheiten einiger Zodias/Expride Modelle hielten mich bisher vom Kauf ab. Ähnlich den BC's. Brauch keine Rollen welche noch nachgefettet oder gar mit flachereren Spools getunt werden müssen um zu funktionieren wie angegeben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2022)

Das liest sich so beschrieben bei raschem Schwund nach zu weichem und damit sehr billigem Kohlefasermaterial in der Verbindung, also schlechtes Bindeharz, englisch Resin.
Das kann niemand gebrauchen!

Beim Zusammenbauen reibt man in gut sitzenden nackten Kohlefaserverbindungen quasi immer beim richtigen festen Zusammenstecken ein ganz wenig vom Zapfen ab, das darf nur ein Hauch von herausstehenden winzigen Rauhpartikeln sein, und wird mit jeder Glättung weniger Abrieb.

Ultrafeines Schmiergeln mit Superglättung als Einmalbehandlung schafft den Abbrieb auch weitgehend ab.
Das ist mit Akribie gemacht ein hoch konzentrierter Prozeß, für den ich mit schleifen und immer wieder nachtesten bis zum optimal hineingleitenden Sitz mindestens eine halbe Stunde brauche. Den sich Massenproduzenten günstiger Produkte nicht leisten können bzw. wollen, in der Zeit müssen in der Manufaktur viele Ruten entstanden sein.

Zur Verbesserung gibt es auch Steckungswachse.
Ähnlich verhalten sich lackierte Verbindungen, die im Lack bei Pressung etwas abreiben, allerdings sind solche Verbindungen selten wirklich fest und "einteilig" verbindend.
Das willst du nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. September 2022)

Achso, anbei:
Daiwa macht mit etlichen V-Joint Verbindungen bei teureren Ruten wirklich ein vorbildliches Produkt,
z.B. Daiwa R'Nessa waren so wirklich gut gebaute Serienauflagen (mindestens 3), die EVP schon hoch.
Steckung wirklich arschglatt und damit haltbar, saugend wie  

Regelmäßige Reinigung des Zapfens und auch des Innenraums der Aufsteckung zur Scheuerwirkung/Abbriebsminimierung empfiehlt sich auch bei Angelruten!


----------



## rustaweli (11. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Achso, anbei:
> Daiwa macht mit etlichen V-Joint Verbindungen bei teureren Ruten wirklich ein vorbildliches Produkt,
> z.B. Daiwa R'Nessa waren so wirklich gut gebaute Serienauflagen (mindestens 3), die EVP schon hoch.
> Steckung wirklich arschglatt und damit haltbar, saugend wie
> ...


Habe tatsächlich eine Daiwas R' Nessa und diese Rute gehört wohl zu den Hochwertigsten in meinem Bestand, unabhängig von Steezen, Tickt oder Sonstiges! Da könnt Ihr mich steinigen wie Ihr wollt!


----------



## Mescalero (11. September 2022)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Regelmäßige Reinigung des Zapfens und auch des Innenraums der Aufsteckung zur Scheuerwirkung/Abbriebsminimierung empfiehlt sich auch bei Angelruten!


Kopfkino!


----------



## alexpp (11. September 2022)

Von rustaweli sind sicher umgekehrte Steckverbindungen gemeint, wo wir den Zapfen beim Spitzenteil haben, wie z.B. bei Feederruten.
Meine Zodias M ist ab Werk auch knapp gefertigt, wenn ich sie richtig fest zusammenstecke, ist zwischen den lackierten Stellen (beim HT die Kante und Spitzenteil das Ende des Zapfens im inneren Bereich) nicht mehr als ein Millimeter. Ist noch OK, aber tiefer darf ST nicht mehr reinwandern. Ansonsten würde ich die Lackierung etwas abschaben und damit den Zapfen verlängern. War zuletzt bei den neuen Spitzen der Browning Feederrute nötig.


----------



## rustaweli (12. September 2022)

Genau das meine ich, danke! 
Auf so etwas wie eine Nachbearbeitung habe ich wirklich wenig Lust. 
Nachtrag zur R' Nessa. Am Hochwertigsten war leicht irreführend formuliert, aber vom Arbeiten her und Rückmeldung in ihrem Bereich ist sie auf mich bezogen unschlagbar. 

Weiß nun jemand was über die Steckverbindungen der BA Ruten?


----------



## TheFishingNoobster (12. September 2022)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Jetzt lass die Teile erstmal auf den Markt kommen und testen. Dann kann man immer noch meckern, sofern die nix sind. Sicher ist aber, da wird man sich Gedanken gemacht haben und der Preisbereich wird gleich bzw. etwas unter den Nays Ruten liegen. Ob Stangenrute hin oder her.... 90% der Ruten auf dem Markt sind Standartblanks - finde ich nichts verwerfliches drann, sofern Preis & Leistung passt.
> 
> Fakt ist aber - nicht jeder Spinnangler wird die Zielgruppe der DTL Serie sein. Ist eben so.
> 
> Mich erinnert das Ganze etwas an den Zug vom Schlögl mit seiner MS Range Serie / Brand unter Sänger TTS. Für mich ein fälliger Schritt


M.schloegl absolut sympatisch das tackle von ihm hat hand und fuß, wenn man sieht wen er so pusht spricht das nur für ihn und er stippt schon länger als die meisten alt sind


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. September 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Auf so etwas wie eine Nachbearbeitung habe ich wirklich wenig Lust.
> Nachtrag zur R' Nessa. Am Hochwertigsten war leicht irreführend formuliert, aber vom Arbeiten her und Rückmeldung in ihrem Bereich ist sie auf mich bezogen unschlagbar.


Du hast schon soweit recht, was explizit den Rutenaufbau betrifft, wenn man ein optimales fertiges Jagdgerät wünscht. 
Über die Blankcharakteristik kann man subjektiv viel diskutieren und streiten, da ist vieles im Empfinden individuell. Einige R'Nessa sind bombig straff.
Der Aufbau meiner Ruten mit der excellenten Steckverbindung, seiden-mattschwarzer Blank sehr gleichmäßig, schwarze Fuji Alconite Ringe (fast alle sehr gut dimensioniert), sehr saubere Wicklungen und Ausrichtung, ein Super Griffkork wie kaum noch wo, sehr schon eingeschliffener geradezu polierter Griff, das ist auf besten Rutenbauer Niveau gemacht und schon etwas besonderes. Und bei den kurzen 8ft passen die Griffe von der Länge her sogar zur Rute.


----------



## yoshi-san (4. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ui jetzt haben sie sogar den Yoshi gesperrt. Dann muss ich doch sagen, arm, ärmer, BA.
> Ich höre jetzt auf mit OT, man muss nicht zu viel negatives in den AB einbringen.





silverfish schrieb:


> Den Yoshi gesperrt ?!
> Ob der auch so einen schönen langen Abschiedsbrief auf sein E mail Postfach bekommen hat ?





alexpp schrieb:


> captn-ahab hat ihm bestimmt einen tollen Abschiedsbrief geschrieben, die beiden hatten sich besonders lieb gehabt.
> Der Yoshi war ein cooler Typ, hatte mich an Minimax erinnert.



Moin, moin, hab mal den Weg hierher gefunden. Bei "Minimax" musste ich zuerst an die Z-Man Chatterbaits denken und habe gegrübelt, ob ich die mal irgendwo besonders gelobt hatte... ('n Abschiedsbrief oder ähnliches gab's übrigens nicht, genauso wenig wie irgendwelche sonstige Kommunikation im Vorfeld.)

Was die DTL-BA-Ruten angeht, war ich nach den ersten Ankündigungen dann doch ziemlich verwundert über die Modellauswahl, insbesondere die Aktionen. Technisch interessant wären meiner Meinung nach tatsächlich eher Ruten mit etwas durchgehender Aktion gewesen. Natürlich wird es noch dauern, bis man wirklich praxisbezogene Rückmeldung zu den Ruten geben kann - aber Ruten mit X-Fast-Aktion zum Crankbait-Fischen (und gleich dazu noch für alle möglichen anderen Anwendungen) anzupreisen, finde ich nicht wirklich zielführend. Fast / x-fast gibt es doch mehr als genug auf dem Markt - aber mal eine echte, barschtaugliche Crankbaitrute mit einer Aktion, die sich zB an den StCroix MediumModerate - Modellen orientiert, das wäre etwas, das den deutschen Markt (bzw die Barsch-Nische dieses Marktes) bereichert hätte. Wurde aber anscheinend verworfen, weil nicht genug nachgefragt, so die Argumentation. 
Aber egal - immerhin gibt's ja schon die entscheidenden Artikel aus der Kooperation: Merchandise mit dem neuen Logo. 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die nicht minder vollmundig angekündigten selbstentwickelten Kleinteile da noch eine Schippe drauflegen.


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Hallo Yoshi !
Lange nicht gelesen. Viel Spazz und Inspiration hier.


----------



## alexpp (5. November 2022)

yoshi-san ist ja auch ein G.Loomis-Fan. Der G.Loomis NRX+ Thread im BA ist wieder herrlich, Twisterlinho macht dort vernünftige Angaben und sofort kommen die ungläubigen Fragen, ob er das Ködergewicht mit der Rute tatsächlich nutzt. Was doch nach unserem Verständnis total daneben liegende WG-Angaben des Herstellers so alles bewirken können. Eine Loomis mit 3er Power (sind natürlich nicht alle von der Härte exakt gleich) für Köder bis max. 20g, ist klar  Muss man sich dann nicht wundern, wenn danach dann so Fragen kommen wie "Wie bewertet ihr die NRX+ 803S JWR = 3,5g bis 12,5g und 203 cm ?"


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Ne Loomis hab ich als dreiteilige Baitvariante.
Der Erstbesitzer war der Guppy . Schon kein schlechtes Teil. Leider bin ich dies Jahr noch gar nicht zum baiten gekommen.
 Alex ist das da drüben immer noch der Kindergarten ?


----------



## yoshi-san (5. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> Hallo Yoshi !
> Lange nicht gelesen. Viel Spazz und Inspiration hier.


Hey! Bin mal gespannt, was ich hier so zu lesen bekomme. Bin ja tatsächlich sehr auf Barsch fixiert und anglerisch durch BA, F4M und vor allem die tollen Leute, die man darüber kennengelernt hat, sozialisiert worden. Ist sicher anders hier, aber ich freue mich, dass man hier anscheinend auch kritisch das neue "Dtl-BA-Zeck" Programm diskutieren  kann, ohne gleich ein Nörgler-/Stänkerer-/Miesmacher-Etikett verpasst zu bekommen. Das mimosenhafte Rumgeheule über "hate" an anderen Stellen ist ja nur noch peinlich. 

Wenn bei der ganzen BA-Ausverkaufs/Zeck-Kooperationsgeschichte am Ende tatsächlich ein paar Sachen rausspringen sollten, die in dieser Form den Markt bereichern, würde ich mich jedenfalls freuen - und sie wahrscheinlich sogar kaufen... Bisher bin ich aber eher skeptisch und sehe das ganze eher als Marketing-Coup denn als tatsächliche, an der Sache orientierte Neuausrichtung. Die Zeit wird's zeigen,  und ich werde weder meine bisherigen Zeck-Produkte in die Tonne kloppen (Belly und Bakken nutze ich seit Jahren, bin begeistert und habe gerade das Belly vielfach weiterempfohlen), noch Scheuklappen aufsetzen, die mich davon abhalten, sinnvolle Produkte zu kaufen. (Auch wenn der Dietel selbst nach seinem lächerlichen Statement zu meiner Sperre bei mir ganz sicher nicht mehr zu den Sympathieträgern zählt. Aber das kann er sicher verkraften...)


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. November 2022)

Hier ein Trööt für die Loomis Fans:





						Loomis Ruten
					

alexpp Oh ja, großer NRX-Fan - aber bisher tatsächlich auf die alte 802c jwr beschränkt. Die ist aber eigentlich auf Yak oder Belly immer mit dabei und wird immer gefischt. Gibt's hier im Forum auch einen G-Loomis Thread o.ä.? Hier sind wir doch im BA-Tackle-Thread, will das auch nicht...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## alexpp (5. November 2022)

silverfish schrieb:


> ...Alex ist das da drüben immer noch der Kindergarten ?


Sorry, verspätet gesehen. Das möchte ich nicht zu sehr kommentieren  Ist manchmal erstaunlich, wie stark die Meinungen auseinander gehen können.


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Die Zeiten ändern sich ja ständig. 
Aber diesen Spass, den wir damals hatten können die Queckse nicht ansatzweise rüberbringen. 
Schade das fy so sang und klanglos verschwand.
Naja der olle Fixe hat andere Sachen zu tun.


----------



## Matthias_R (5. November 2022)

Kann man den Kleinkrieg im BA-Forum irgendwie nachlesen, auch ohne da gemeldet zu sein?


----------



## silverfish (5. November 2022)

Es gibt wohl offene Foren auf BA.  Aber wie gesagt ,war da 10 Jahre nicht.
Guck mal nach Berlin Chat und Talk ! Da wars lustig.


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. November 2022)

Das Nachbarforum hat ohne Frage coole Member die viel Knowledge weitergegeben   
Und anglerisch kann man dem Betreiber seine Skills auch nicht absprechen.
Aber der Rest der Fanboy Community da is ultra nervig.Und der ganze Zeck Deal ist in meinen Augen ein reiner Cash Move,nur darum geht es.
Da können die kommen mit was die wollen.
Für mich sind das günstig zusammengewürfelte Stangenruten,die ein Label aufgedruckt bekommen,und gut beworben werden.
Es gibt das alles bereits so auf dem Markt in besser + günstiger,und für mich haben manche China Ruten mehr Reiz als die Dinger.
Ich fände es um ehrlich zu sein sogar leicht peinlich,so ne Rute zu fischen, die den Namen von so jemand trägt.
Das hat für mich irgendwie etwas von nem kleinen Mädel,was ein T-Shirt von ihrer Lieblings Boyband anzieht...das is die Definition von cringe,sowas geht gar nicht


----------



## alexpp (5. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Kann man den Kleinkrieg im BA-Forum irgendwie nachlesen, auch ohne da gemeldet zu sein?


Klar, Anmeldung ist nur für Marktplatz, Bilder aufrufen und ähnliches nötig, ansonsten ist wie üblich frei.
Zuletzt ging es bezüglich Eule und Dietel in Italien etwas rund, ist hier zu finden. Und die Sperrung von Yoshi ist hier nachzulesen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (5. November 2022)

Übrigens, noch ein Nachtrag.
Lasst uns gerne das Thema Spinnfischen und auch die Casting Section mehr pushen.Das ist hier finde ich teilweise immernoch recht dürftig vertreten.
Hier in dem thread sind einige Ex Member die da nen sehr hochwertigen Output hatten,aber leider gesperrt worden.
Zähle mich jetzt in Puncto hochwertiger Output einfach mal dazu   
Aber im Ernst,ich hab schon länger geplant, hier auch mal in threads mehr zum BFS Angeln mit der Casting ,aber auch rund um die anderen Themen etwas zu posten.Auch Import Ruten,Köder,Schnüre usw..
Und kein böses Blut gegen die BA Fraktion in dem Sinne,oder Konkurrenzdenken.
Nur ich denke es ist doch immer gut,wenn in diversen Fachforen Infos zu so Themen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (6. November 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Aber im Ernst,ich hab schon länger geplant, hier auch mal in threads mehr zum BFS Angeln mit der Casting ,aber auch rund um die anderen Themen etwas zu posten.Auch Import Ruten,Köder,Schnüre usw..



Na dann mal los.


----------



## Matthias_R (6. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Klar, Anmeldung ist nur für Marktplatz, Bilder aufrufen und ähnliches nötig, ansonsten ist wie üblich frei.
> Zuletzt ging es bezüglich Eule und Dietel in Italien etwas rund, ist hier zu finden. Und die Sperrung von Yoshi ist hier nachzulesen.


Danke....
Aber da geht's ja ab.
Das Video mit Schwarzangeln ist entweder ein Fake (dann ist es reichlich dämlich) oder echt, dann ist es kriminell. Solche Werbeträger braucht man eigentlich nicht.
Überhaupt ist es verwunderlich, welche Wertigkeit solche Yt-Protagonisten haben. Ich habe Angelvideos noch nie ernst genommen, außer reinen Wissenstransfer. Wie montiert man was, wie knotet man was, wie führt man was...Oder wie filetiert man Hecht grätenfrei.
Unterhaltsam ist "Rute raus....", und eventuell noch PL, oder deren Karikatur Goldene Ananas. Die haben noch etwas Selbstironie.
Diese ganzen Dinge YPC, WPC, was auch immer, befremden mich, vorsichtig gesagt. Je ernster man sowas nimmt, und je mehr Geld drin steckt, desto seltsamer wird das alles. 
Zeck und Zeck-Marketing...Ich habe zufällig auch etwas Tackle von Zeck. Das Zeug funktioniert, ist nicht High-end, aber bezahlbar. Und solche Fanartikel finde ich höchst peinlich.


----------



## Matthias_R (6. November 2022)

Ich hab mir nochmals durchgelesen, was da so in dem Rutenthread stand. Viel verstanden habe ich nicht, aber ich würde vermutlich auch den Unterschied zwischen ner 200Euro-Rute und ner 400-EuroRute nicht bemerken.
Ich habe aktuell zum Barschangeln 2 Ruten etwas unter 100 Euro. Vermutlich bin ich kein richtiger Angler. Mit meinen Fängen bin ich in diesem Herbst aber sehr glücklich. 30+ -Barsche sehr regelmäßig, und die 40 auch schon geknackt. Als Uferangler mit begrenztem Radius. 
Anyway...
Das BA-Forum wird halt von jemandem betrieben, der Tackle verkauft. Dass der es nicht so mag, wenn man in dessen eigenen Forum das Zeug kritisiert, was er verkaufen will, ist irgendwie verständlich. Unkommerzielle Foren und Plattformen gibt es kaum noch. Die rechtlichen Risiken sind erheblich, und so haben viele Foren eine potente Firma im Hintergrund. Afaik ist das hier ja auch so. Und wer die Plattform stellt, lässt sich wirtschaftlich ungern am Zeug flicken.
Hier ist wenigstens kein Tackledealer der Betreiber, insofern kann man hier etwas freier über die Vor- und Nachteile bestimmter Dinge reden, ohne dem Betreiber ans Bein zu pissen.
Ach so, wie man sich die Schnur beim Wurf um einen anderen als den Spitzenring wickeln will, ist mir unverständlich, die Diskussion um die Ringfüße daher auch. Aber vielleicht bin ich nur zu doof, um das zu verstehen. Ich freue mich aktuell über das Wetter und beißfreudige Fische. That's it....


----------



## alexpp (6. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> ...Ich habe aktuell zum Barschangeln 2 Ruten etwas unter 100 Euro. Vermutlich bin ich kein richtiger Angler. Mit meinen Fängen bin ich in diesem Herbst aber sehr glücklich. 30+ -Barsche sehr regelmäßig, und die 40 auch schon geknackt. Als Uferangler mit begrenztem Radius...


Wenn Du Dir Daiwa Rollen an die Ruten geschnallt hast, darfst Dich zu den richtigen Anglern zählen.



Matthias_R schrieb:


> ...Das BA-Forum wird halt von jemandem betrieben, der Tackle verkauft. Dass der es nicht so mag, wenn man in dessen eigenen Forum das Zeug kritisiert, was er verkaufen will, ist irgendwie verständlich. Unkommerzielle Foren und Plattformen gibt es kaum noch. Die rechtlichen Risiken sind erheblich, und so haben viele Foren eine potente Firma im Hintergrund. Afaik ist das hier ja auch so. Und wer die Plattform stellt, lässt sich wirtschaftlich ungern am Zeug flicken...


Als Dietel noch bei Shimano war, war das bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Im Forum war er praktisch nicht aktiv, jetzt durch Zeck ein wenig mehr.


----------



## Matthias_R (6. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dir Daiwa Rollen an die Ruten geschnallt hast, darfst Dich zu den richtigen Anglern zählen.


Au, nein, keine Daiwa. Shimano irgendwas und noch ne andere, frag mich nicht nach dem Namen. Sie funktioniert.
Aber dann bin ich kein richtiger Angler. Ich kenne ja nicht Mal den Unterschied zwischen Y-Füßchen und L-Füßchen.


----------



## alexpp (6. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Au, nein, keine Daiwa. Shimano irgendwas und noch ne andere, frag mich nicht nach dem Namen. Sie funktioniert.
> Aber dann bin ich kein richtiger Angler. Ich kenne ja nicht Mal den Unterschied zwischen Y-Füßchen und L-Füßchen.


Sorry, meinen Post darf man nicht einfach so stehen lassen. Das war auf diesen Post von dem komischen Schweizer gemünzt.
Hatte die Geschichte hier mal erwähnt. Jetzt ist aber erstmal genug BA, versprochen Prof.


----------



## Matthias_R (6. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Sorry, meinen Post darf man nicht einfach so stehen lassen. Das war auf diesen Post von dem komischen Schweizer gemünzt.
> Hatte die Geschichte hier mal erwähnt. Jetzt ist aber erstmal genug BA, versprochen Prof.


Au bitte, kein Stress. Ich nehme die Tackle-Diskussionen nicht ernst, und hab vielleicht das Ironie-Smilie vergessen.
"Drüben" meinte auch jemand, dass er den Unterschied zwischen ner 400-Eur-Rute und ner 200-Eur-Rute nicht spüren würde, da würde ihm empfohlen, Halma oder Dart zu spielen. Fand ich sehr schräg.


----------



## alexpp (6. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Au bitte, kein Stress. Ich nehme die Tackle-Diskussionen nicht ernst, *und hab vielleicht das Ironie-Smilie vergessen....*


Das ist wohl eher mir passiert


----------



## yoshi-san (6. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> ls Dietel noch bei Shimano war, war das bei weitem nicht so schlimm. Im Forum war er praktisch nicht aktiv, jetzt durch Zeck ein wenig mehr.


Ja, fand ich damals schade, denn als ich ihn mal auf einem Treffen kennengelernt habe, kam er sehr sympathisch rüber. Nach dem, was er jetzt im Forum veranstaltet, wär's mir persönlich lieber, er hätte seine Zeit auch weiterhin woanders verbracht.


Matthias_R schrieb:


> Au bitte, kein Stress. Ich nehme die Tackle-Diskussionen nicht ernst, und hab vielleicht das Ironie-Smilie vergessen.
> "Drüben" meinte auch jemand, dass er den Unterschied zwischen ner 400-Eur-Rute und ner 200-Eur-Rute nicht spüren würde, da würde ihm empfohlen, Halma oder Dart zu spielen. Fand ich sehr schräg.


Das finde ich auch schräg, denn wenn so wenig Feingefühl da ist, kriegt man doch bei Halma oder Darts keinen Fuß in die Tür, oder?

Aber im Ernst - bei vielen Ruten mag das stimmen, bei manchen ist es frappierend, wie anders sich ein Köder dann fischt. Ich selbst zB bin nie an Evergreen-Ruten rangekommen, haben mich einfach nicht begeistert. Aber: einzelne Modelle von NRXen, Steezen, Legend Elite und Noike Seiten haben mich umgehauen . Ich fische aber auch trotzdem aus Überzeugung bestimmte Exprides und Dobyns Champion XPs, die ja eher in der soliden Mittelklasse angesiedelt sind. Entscheidend ist doch, dass die Rute genau das macht, was man von ihr erwartet. Genauso wenig wie teuer gleichzusetzen ist mit hochwertig und passend, ist günstig mit schlechter Qualität und unpassend gleichzusetzen. Bin sehr gespannt, wo in diesem Feld sich die DTL-BA Ruten letztendlich einordnen werden und hoffe, dass auch ein paar von den Ruten-Cracks aus dem BA ihre ehrliche Meinung unverblümt kundtun werden. Zumindest bei den Nays-Ruten sind die Tackle Monkeys ja doch zügig wieder ruhig geworden .


----------



## Matthias_R (6. November 2022)

Ist der Unterschied wirklich so dolle? Ich meine, es verdienen die meisten ihr Geld nicht mit Angeln, sondern geben es dafür aus...
Und es ist ja auch ein Unterschied, ob man leichte Twitchbaits raffiniert tanzen lässt, oder ob man, was häufig auch sehr gut klappt, einfach nen Jigspinner durchleiert. 
Ich fange aktuell nicht schlecht Barsch. Ich nehme an, Du würdest meine Ruten (z.B. eine Gunki Finesse 18 g) für nicht fischbar halten. 
Hat aber gereicht, um binnen weniger Minuten 6 Fische zwischen 20 und 35 cm zu erwischen. Davon 2 Ü30, und das an einem Tag, wo sich die meisten über Beißflaute beklagen. ...


----------



## thanatos (7. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> zwischen ner 400-Eur-Rute und ner 200-Eur-Rute


wenn er mit Karte zahlt ist das ja klar - sonst merkt man es am Gewicht des Geldbeutels .


----------



## Mikesch (7. November 2022)

Der Preis einer Rute ist immer relativ.
Tlw. bezahlst du 50% od. mehr für den Namen.


----------



## magi (7. November 2022)

Die Frage ist immer, ob man es sich leisten kann/will oder nicht. Das Argument "Teuer fängt keinen Fisch mehr" halte ich dabei für völlig deplaziert, da die allermeisten Angler unter den allermeisten Bedingungen die meiste Zeit auch "nur" angeln und eben keine Fische fangen/drillen. Da kann eine sinnvoll zusammengestellte Ausrüstung aus der gehobenen Mittelklasse bis high end schon deutlich mehr Spass machen.


----------



## yoshi-san (7. November 2022)

Matthias_R Och, ich glaube nicht, dass ich mit einer Gunki-Rute ein Problem hätte. Alle, die ich bis jetzt ausprobiert habe, fand ich wirklich tauglich und solide. Meine ersten Barschruten waren eine Abu Veritas und eine Mitchell Mag Pro Lite - mit denen habe ich auch gefangen. Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass du in Relation zur Angelzeit weniger Barsche fängst als ich - es ist einfach nur so, dass ich mit dem Spezialgedöns mehr Spaß habe, als ich ohne hätte. Wenn man dem Gerät nicht vertraut, nützt das natürlich alles nix - die Technik bringt nur dann was, wenn man davon überzeugt ist, und diese Überzeugung entwickelt man, oder eben nicht. Davon abgesehen - ich bin fest davon überzeugt, dass du deutliche Unterschiede zwischen einer NRX JWR,  einer (zB) Legit Design WildSide und deiner Gunki in jeweils der entsprechenden Gewichtsklasse spüren würdest. Auch mit verbundenen Augen. Und, um wieder den Bogen zum Originalthema zu kriegen  - wenn die DTL-Zeckalarm -Ruten sich da in etwa im Bereich einer WildSide einordnen würden, hätte Dietel schon mal viel richtig gemacht .


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

Ich sehe den "Mehrwert" von Dietel bei Zeck in hoffentlich passendem Zubehör ;-) . Denn vernünftige kleine Vorschaltspinner, wie sie Dietel mal über Stollenwerk (??) vertrieb, sind echte Mangelware. Ebenso wie bestimmte spezielle Jigköpfe (mit gutem Krautschutz wohl nur bei Profiblinker)...oder wie wäre es mit einem kleinen Swimbait-Suspender wie früher dem 9cm Storm Wildeye Suspending Swim Shad? Es gibt viele Sachen, die es nicht so richtig gibt...

Ruten wird da nix weltbewegendes kommen, der Markt ist von billig bis High-End voll, wenn nicht gar übersättigt.


----------



## yoshi-san (7. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich sehe den "Mehrwert" von Dietel bei Zeck in hoffentlich passendem Zubehör ;-) .


Oder ordentlichen kleinen Swimbaithaken mit Schraubspirale, da halten die empfindlichen Japangummis länger... Gibt's zwar auch von Decoy und manchmal von Camo, aber günstiger wäre besser. Vielleicht mal 10er Packs statt dieser lächerlichen 4er oder 5er Packs...


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

Vielleicht sollte Dietel "nebenan" mal einen Thread starten, was die Leute gern hätten...

Die zehntausenddrölfte Variation des Gummifisches wird es hoffentlich nicht sein...


----------



## yoshi-san (7. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte Dietel "nebenan" mal einen Thread starten, was die Leute gern hätten...
> 
> Die zehntausenddrölfte Variation des Gummifisches wird es hoffentlich nicht sein...


Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass das Programm OHNE einen superspeziellen DTL-Gufi auskommen wird, der mit seiner einzigartigen Aktion ein echter Großbarschmagnet sein wird?


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

yoshi-san schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass das Programm OHNE einen superspeziellen DTL-Gufi auskommen wird, der mit seiner einzigartigen Aktion ein echter Großbarschmagnet sein wird?



Nein, leider ist zu befürchten, dass es so kommt und mit einem zugkräftigen Namen der x-te Gummifisch in superspeziellen Farben vertrieben werden wird...und echte Innovationen ausbleiben. Aber ich darf ja noch hoffen ;-) .


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

Das sehr häufige Problem ist ja mit all den Angelpromis und ihren Produkten: Es wird der x-te Aufguss der immer gleichen/ ähnlichen Köder als die allergrößte Innovation seit dem heiligen Sankt Petrus beworben. Als langjährigen Vielangler (und auch teilweise Käufer) nervt das nur noch. Wie viele Abklatsche des Kaulis gibts eigentlich momentan? Dank Herrn Hähnel, der ja nun im Team von Dietel und Zeck mitspielt, bestimmt ganz bald auch eine Variante von Zeck (oder gibts die schon?)...

Gleiches gilt für Wobbler und und und...was innovatives findet man manchmal durch Zufall und fernab von hier (Imakatsu Alive Chatter- DAS ist nicht weltbewegend, aber neu).


----------



## alexpp (7. November 2022)

Dietel wird doch Di Ventura nicht nachstehen wollen. Wie ich in der letzten YPC Folge erfahren durfte, ist bei ihm die Farbe Galaxy eine absolute Waffe, ohne geht er nicht mehr aus dem Haus.


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Dietel wird doch Di Ventura nicht nachstehen wollen. Wie ich in der letzten YPC Folge erfahren durfte, ist bei ihm die Farbe Galaxy eine absolute Waffe, ohne geht er nicht mehr aus dem Haus.



Was ist denn "Galaxy" für eine Farbe  ,ich bin überfordert...?!


----------



## alexpp (7. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Was ist denn "Galaxy" für eine Farbe  ,ich bin überfordert...?!


ab etwa 18:25


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2022)

Hallo,

eine Waffe (hier Rute) ist nur so gut, wie der Mann, der sie führt.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2022)

Und was ist an der Farbe besonders? Das ist doch bloß ein bissel Glitzer? Neu ist transparent mit Glitzer nicht...

Gibt es sogar beim klassischen Kopyto das "Galaxy"...


----------



## Matthias_R (7. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Waffe (hier Rute) ist nur so gut, wie der Mann, der sie führt.
> 
> ...


Nein, als Waffe würde hier die Farbe bezeichnet. Farbe als Waffe, nun, das deutet auf politischen Aktivismus hin...
Ansonsten gibt es doch hier die These, dass die Farbe eher weniger entscheidend ist...


----------



## Lajos1 (7. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Nein, als Waffe würde hier die Farbe bezeichnet. Farbe als Waffe, nun, das deutet auf politischen Aktivismus hin...
> Ansonsten gibt es doch hier die These, dass die Farbe eher weniger entscheidend ist...


Hallo,

die Farbe einer Rute war mir meist egal. Ausnahme wären Ruten mit grellen Farben gewesen, welche ich aber kaum gekauft hätte. Allerdings wollte ich eine Rute schon in der Hand haben (mit Rolle), damit ich sie beurteilen kann. Ausnahme hiervon waren die Ruten, von Rutenbauern. In Österreich ließ ich mir von so 1994 bis 2006 mehrere Fliegenruten von einem Rutenbauer anfertigen. Der ließ mich damals verschiedene Ruten erstmal eine halbe Stunde probewerfen, dann sagte er: "Jetzt weiß ich, was Du brauchst". Die bestellten Rute holte ich dann immer ein Jahr später bei ihm ab, da der Lieferzeiten von einem dreiviertel Jahr bis einem Jahr hatte.
Kosteten etwa die Hälfte wie die Ruten der "Spitzenmarken" - waren aber besser, zumindest für mich und von keiner würde ich mich trennen  .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## yoshi-san (7. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Was ist denn "Galaxy" für eine Farbe  ,ich bin überfordert...?!


Galaktische, eben. Pass uff, dann gibts was Schwarzes in Black Hole und Motoroil Glitter heisst "Warp Fluid Stardust" ...

Edit: Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen, ich halte Farben bei Ködern durchaus für fangentscheidend. Endlose Variationen der Grundfarben dürften aber eher auf Angler als auf Fische abzielen. Auch wenn es lustig ist,  sich seine Lieblingsfarben aus Hunderten heraussuchen zu können  - das intendierte Ergebnis ist natürlich, dass alle - ausser den Abgebrühtesten unter uns - viel mehr Farben haben, als wir tatsächlich bräuchten.


----------



## heinzi (8. November 2022)

yoshi-san schrieb:


> Nur damit wir uns richtig verstehen, ich halte Farben bei Ködern durchaus für fangentscheidend


Welche Farben wären das und wie würdest du das begründen? Ich bin da immer etwas skeptisch, gerade bei den UV aktiven Köder die ja nur dann Farbe "abstrahlen" wenn auch UV Licht auftrifft. Aber welcher Fisch hat schon eine UV aktive Haut oder Schuppen? Das Fische Farben sehen können, ist allgemein als erwiesen anzusehen. Das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema, nur leider werden wir das wohl nie wirklich erklärt bekommen. Es sei denn, die Fische lernen sprechen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (8. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Welche Farben wären das und wie würdest du das begründen? Ich bin da immer etwas skeptisch, gerade bei den UV aktiven Köder die ja nur dann Farbe "abstrahlen" wenn auch UV Licht auftrifft. Aber welcher Fisch hat schon eine UV aktive Haut oder Schuppen? Das Fische Farben sehen können, ist allgemein als erwiesen anzusehen. Das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema, nur leider werden wir das wohl nie wirklich erklärt bekommen. Es sei denn, die Fische lernen sprechen.


Also mich überzeugt schon, dass ich mit UV-aktiven Ködern sehr gut gefangen habe... ganz egal ob die echten Beutefische das auch haben... ist ja allgemeinhin bekannt, dass man manchmal mit einem Köder, der aus der Masse heraus sticht, genau richtig liegt...
Und ich hab auch schon erlebt, dass bei einer Tour ein Kollege alles abgeräumt hat - auf eine ganz bestimmte Farbe, während die anderen Angler sehr zu tun hatten. Besonders bei Zander und Barsch ist das wohl so. Hechten ist das oft pupegal. Geile Fische sind das


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Welche Farben wären das und wie würdest du das begründen? Ich bin da immer etwas skeptisch, gerade bei den UV aktiven Köder die ja nur dann Farbe "abstrahlen" wenn auch UV Licht auftrifft. Aber welcher Fisch hat schon eine UV aktive Haut oder Schuppen? Das Fische Farben sehen können, ist allgemein als erwiesen anzusehen. Das ist ein sehr interessantes Thema, nur leider werden wir das wohl nie wirklich erklärt bekommen.* Es sei denn, die Fische lernen sprechen.*


Olle Uli Beyer hat sie belauscht, der kann dit , und in einem recht aufschlussreichen Filmchen erläutert, weshalb, warum und wieso so'ne Leuchtraketen den schmalen Grat zwischen Schneider oder King des Tages u.U. entscheiden können.
Klickste mal hier !


----------



## alexpp (8. November 2022)

Ein Video zum Thema. Wie hochwertig der Content ist, kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Ich meine, Uli Beyer hatte sich über die Farbe der Köder auch einige Gedanken gemacht.






Edit: mit U.Beyer war schlotterschätt etwas schneller.


----------



## vermesser (8. November 2022)

Ich halte Farben für *nicht* fangentscheidend. Meine persönliche Begründung dazu sind umfangreiche Trollingtouren auf der Ostsee. Da hat man ja viele Ruten im Wasser und viele Farben. Eigentlich immer war wenn dann die Tiefe entscheidend, nicht die Farbe. Wenn die Dorsche auf 6m beißen, ist es egal, ob da fluogelb, kupfer oder blausilber hängt. Sind die Mefos in 1m Tiefe unterwegs, ist es ebenso!

Auf Zander genauso. Ich kann mich an keinen einzigen Tag erinnern, an dem ein chartreusefarbiger Gummifisch nicht fing, andere aber schon. Hier kommt es eher auf die Größe an, wenn die Zander 5-6cm wollen, ist ein 10er schon zu groß!

Hechten ist die Farbe meiner Meinung nach egal. Naturfarbig ist aber selten verkehrt. Ein übertrieben gezeichneter Barsch oder Weißfisch (kupfer, silber) findet immer einen Abnehmer!

Barsche können zickig sein, aber auch hier ist es eigentlich nicht die Farbe, sondern die Bewegungscharakteristik...mal fängt ein linear laufender Spinner (oder Gummi), mal muss es ein zackig hüpfender Gummi oder Blinker sein...

Mefos vom Strand ist die Farbe nahezu egal. Ob Kupfer, silberblau oder silbergrün...wenn sie da sind, geht beides...und rot-schwarz angeblich immer ;-) . 

Farben fangen mehr den Angler als den Fisch.

Im Süßwasser sind ein Barschdekor, eine weißfischähnliche Farbe und eine Schockfarbe völlig ausreichend.


----------



## vermesser (8. November 2022)

Dass ich auch mehr in der Box habe, ist der Ansammlung von Ködern über die Jahre, Sammelwahn und dass man sich nicht völlig davon lösen kann, dass unter den und den Umständen vielleicht die und die Farbe den Tag retten könnte, wenn....das ist aber eigentlich noch nie passiert.

Wenn der barschfarbige Fox Zander Pro nach dem achten Hecht zerfleddert ist und man notgedrungen auf den chartreusen, ähnlich großen Kopyto wechseln muss, beißt es trotzdem weiter, weil die Viecher an dem Tage Hunger haben.

Umgekehrt, wenn es nicht läuft, fängt auch der 32. Köder nix oder nur einen Glückstreffer...der aber mit jedem Köder und jederzeit möglich ist.


----------



## heinzi (8. November 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Und ich hab auch schon erlebt, dass bei einer Tour ein Kollege alles abgeräumt hat - auf eine ganz bestimmte Farbe, während die anderen Angler sehr zu tun hatten


Wer fängt hat recht, auch wenn es nicht wissenschaftlich belegbar ist.


----------



## heinzi (8. November 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> Olle Uli Beyer hat sie belauscht, der kann dit , und in einem recht aufschlussreichen Filmchen erläutert, weshalb, warum und wieso so'ne Leuchtraketen den schmalen Grat zwischen Schneider oder King des Tages u.U. entscheiden können.
> Klickste mal hier !


Das hatte ich mir bereits angeschaut. Dennoch blieben bei mir Fragen offen.


----------



## schlotterschätt (8. November 2022)

vermesser 
Nicht alle Fische können UV-Licht sehen (wir auch nicht, obwohl wir uns für die Krone der Schöpfung halten) weil dit wat mit der Anzahl von Zapfen und Stäbchen in den Augen zu tun hat.
Kiekste mal hier


----------



## heinzi (8. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich halte Farben für *nicht* fangentscheidend


Diese Erfahrung habe ich in Norwegen auch immer gemacht. Wenn der Fisch vor Ort waren, war die Farbe absolut egal. Es wurde auf alles gebissen was sich bewegt hat. Gerade die Seelachse waren da absolut unkompliziert. Im Süßwasser weis ich es halt nicht.


----------



## heinzi (8. November 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> vermesser
> Nicht alle Fische können UV-Licht sehen (wir auch nicht, obwohl wir uns für die Krone der Schöpfung halten) weil dit wat mit der Anzahl von Zapfen und Stäbchen in den Augen zu tun hat.
> Kiekste mal hier


Generell kann ein Auge nur das sehen, was reflektiert wird. Für uns Menschen bedeutet das, das wir alles sehen was in einem Wellenlängenbereich von grob 400 nm - 800 nm ins Auge kommt. Das ist das, was wir als Farbe sehen. UV aktive Köder, die mit UV Licht angestrahlt werden ( also Wellenlänge kleiner als 400nm ) sehen wir nur, weil der im Köder enthaltene Farbstoff aktiviert wird und Lichtwellen aussendet die wieder in einem Wellenlängenbereich von 400-800nm liegen. 
Jetzt kommt das womit ich ein Problem habe bzw. was ich nicht verstehe. Wenn ein Fisch sowieso im UV Bereich sehen kann, wozu braucht es dann Farbstoffe im Köder die die Wellenlänge des Lichtes doch wieder in den sichtbaren Bereich von 400-800nm umwandeln? Der Fisch müsste den Köder doch auch ohne diesen Farbstoff sehen.


----------



## magi (8. November 2022)

schlotterschätt schrieb:


> vermesser
> Nicht alle Fische können UV-Licht sehen (wir auch nicht, obwohl wir uns für die Krone der Schöpfung halten) weil dit wat mit der Anzahl von Zapfen und Stäbchen in den Augen zu tun hat.
> Kiekste mal hier


Ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden, warum diese Fragestellung für unsere Köderwahl wichtig sein soll. Dieser Satz, dass zumindest bestimmte Fischarten - im Gegensatz zu uns Menschen - UV Licht sehen können, ist das Marketing-Intro schlechthin, wenn es um UV-aktive Köder geht. Was wurde denn da bis jetzt klar gestellt? Die Fanboys rennen mit der UV-Lampe durch den Angelshop und/oder schauen sich die Köder unter UV Lichteinstahlung in diversen Videos an...sehen wir dann wie durch Geisterhand ein UV-Spektrum- NEIN!!! Wir können das nach wie vor nicht erkennen, ob der Köder überhaut ein Emissionspektrum im relaventen, für uns nicht sichtbaren UV-Bereich aufweist und damit überhaupt einen sinnvollen Bezug zu dem allgemeinen Intro (Fische sehen UV Licht) herstellen. Ein toller Werbegag, dafür braucht es z.B. eine UV/VIS Spektralanalyse! Was aber dran ist an dieser Ködergattung ist eine, auch für uns Angler sichtbare Emmission bzw. Verstärkung der sichtbaren Farbpalette (i.d.R. rote/orange Töne, pink, gelb, bau und grün). Jeder kennt das, der in der Dämmerungsphasde mal in seine Köderkiste schaut, die UV-aktiven Köder stechen meist sichtbar hervor. So ist es für mein Verständnis auch im Wasser, bei geringem sichtbaren (Tages-)Lichtanteil verstärt der für uns nicht sichtbare UV-Anteil im Tageslicht wiederum den sichtbaren Anteil der Köderfarbe. Das kann für unserer primäres Ziel, den Fangerfolg, gut sein, muss es aber nicht. Für flache und relativ klare Gewässer unter 10 m Wassertiefe dürfe die Absorption/Reflektion des Wassers selbst vernachässigbar sein, sodass sich Köderfarben zumindest für unser Auge kaum ändern.


----------



## vermesser (8. November 2022)

Die Frage ist ja auch, wie tief UV-Licht überhaupt ins (ggf. trübe) Wasser eindringt, um einen UV aktiven Köder zum "leuchten" zu bringen...

Wie man es auch dreht und wendet...das ganze ist viel Marketinggerede und wenig valides Wissen. Dass grelle Farben im trüben Wasser besser fangen, kann auch einfach an der besseren Sichtbarkeit liegen...


----------



## DenizJP (8. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Es wird der x-te Aufguss der immer gleichen/ ähnlichen Köder als die allergrößte Innovation seit dem heiligen Sankt Petrus beworben


bringt ja nix nen Köder zu entwickeln den dann die Fische sich net mal mit der Schwanzflosse anschauen ^^


----------



## jkc (8. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Dass grelle Farben im trüben Wasser besser fangen, kann auch einfach an der besseren Sichtbarkeit liegen...


Ja woran denn sonst? Wenn es denn so wäre


----------



## vermesser (8. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ja woran denn sonst? Wenn es denn so wäre



Ich meinte, dass die UV Aktivität dabei keine Rolle spielt. Auch nicht UV-aktives weiß würde funktionieren...


----------



## heinzi (8. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass die UV Aktivität dabei keine Rolle spielt. Auch nicht UV-aktives weiß würde funktionieren...


Das ist auch so. Das kurzwellige UV Licht wird mit Zunahme der Trübung immer stärker gestreut. Das langwellige Licht z.B. Rot wird dagegen am wenigsten gestreut.


----------



## Colophonius (8. November 2022)

Mal ein kleiner Einwurf in die Farbendiskussion: unabhängig davon, was der Fisch nun sieht und warum er einen Köder letzlich frisst, kennt doch jeder die Situation, dass es nach einem Köderwechsel plötzlich beißt. Das kann am Köder liegen oder eben daran, dass man nach dem Wechsel mit neuem Vertrauen und Elan fischt und so den Biss überhaupt erst mitbekommt. 

Zudem sollte man den Spaßfaktor nicht unterschätzen. Klar, ich kann den ganzen Tag denselben Streamer durchs Wasser ziehen, aber der Hecht nach dem Wechsel auf DIE vermeintliche Erfolgsfarbe in der Situation, gepaart mit einem weisen "hab ichs doch gesagt! Der fängt!" macht doch auch einen Teil des Spaßes aus.


----------



## vermesser (8. November 2022)

Das ist bei mir anders. Ich angle häufig ohne Köderwechsel. Um nach dem Fang unserem hektisch häufig wechselnden Zwerg freundlich mitzuteilen "Siehste. Der Köder passt schon!"


----------



## Captain_H00k (8. November 2022)

Matthias_R ,ich hab genau diese Gunki Finesse Game Solid Tip Rute 
Is cool dass Du die erwähnst,ist quasi ne 50/70€ Rute glaube ich.
Zunächst muss man sagen,ich feier generell Solid Tip Ruten nicht so wirklich.
Aber die Gunki ist für den Preis quasi noch ok.
Bei so Ruten ist es ja auch nicht nur die Rückmeldung bzw der Blank.
Als Bspl,bei den Chooten verbauen die schon echten Kork, aber wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe auch nicht durchgängig.
Bei der Finesse Game ist es komplett Kork Tapete,wie bei günstigen Feeder Ruten wie beispielsweise der Daiwa Ninja Reihe.
Das blättert einfach ab,und darunter ist Schaumgummi.
Das muss aber gar nix heißen.
Auch richtig günstige Ruten können extrem Laune machen,und auch ne gute Rückmeldung,geile Aktion usw. haben.
Bestes Beispiel ist für mich immernoch die DAM Nanoflex Reihe,mega geile Blanks,aber halt mit eher billigen Komponenten verbaut.
Die erste Generation hatte sogar noch echten Vollkork als Griffmaterial,aber der 2. Gen ist es ebenfalls leider Tapete geworden.
Aber rein vom Feeling und Spaßfaktor her,gibt es in der Reihe sehr geile Modelle.
Man könnte jetzt etliche Gegenbeispiele bringen die um ein Vielfaches teurer sind.
Klar sind dann die Blanks hochwertiger,und im besten Fall auch deutlich mitteilungsfreudiger,bessere Beringung und Griffmaterialien,leichter,usw.,usw.
Aber was man denn persönlich bevorzugt,und was einem das Wert ist,muss man selber entscheiden.
Fische fängt man auch mit den P/L Ruten


----------



## Mescalero (8. November 2022)

Absolut! Als Gelegenheitsspinner fehlte mir eine Rute im mittleren Wurfgewicht und ich wollte nicht viel ausgeben. Es wurde dann eine Spro Ridge für wenig Geld und das ist für meine laienhaften Begriffe eine Toprute. Sieht super aus, ist makellos verarbeitet und meldet alles rück, was mich interessiert.

Sicher gibt es deutlich bessere Stöcke für z.T. ein Vielfaches dessen, was diese Rute gekostet hat. Merken würde ich davon wahrscheinlich nichts, Perlen vor die Säue halt.


----------



## Matthias_R (8. November 2022)

Die Gunki ist ja sehr weich, ich hab als 2. Barschruten ne Berkeley urban allround Spinne mit 24 g WG am Start. Für etwas größere Jigspinner oder Jigs, so 8-10 g aufwärts, oder etwas schwerere Zikaden. Oder auch Wobbler jenseits der 3g-Klasse.
24 g würde ich damit nicht schmeißen wollen, aber 8 bis 14 g fliegen schon richtig weit. Und man kann eben auch 8g und mehr richtig jiggen, und den Köder gut vom Grund weg starten.
Spaß machen sie beide, besonders wenn ein Barsch > 30 cm dranhängt. Was in diesem Herbst bislang erfreulich oft war.


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Merken würde ich davon wahrscheinlich nichts,



Doch, garantiere ich Dir.

Ich habe meine sehr direkt abgestimmten Xtrafast-Spinnsysteme schon mehrfach Kollegen mit vergleichsweise tauberen Setups in die Hand gegeben.

Die sind dann teilweise regelrecht erschrocken, als der Köder ein Ästchen gestreift hat usw. Und haben sich gewundert, wie viel auch von der Köderbewegung in der Rute spürbar ist usw.

Je mehr man spürt, desto besser kann man kontrollieren und reagieren. Für mich beim Spinnfischen ein absolutes Muss. Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt:

Für mich ist eine Spinnkombo eine Fernsteuerung, die auch Mikro-Impulse möglichst direkt an den Köder weiterzuleiten hat.

Zudem will ich sofort merken, ob der Köder z. B. treibenden Dreck (kleine Blättchen etc.) aufgesammelt hat und nicht mehr richtig läuft.

Dann kann man z. B. versuchen, den Dreck durch einen kräftigen Rip vom Köder abzuschütteln. Wenn dies "unterwegs" gelingt, war der jeweilige Wurf nicht für die Katz (mir vor allem bei wenig verfügbarer Angelzeit wichtig).

Gezieltes Hindernisangeln erfordert ebenfalls bestmögliche Taktilität (wenn man z. B. eine Totholz-Zone systematisch abklopft etc.).


----------



## Captain_H00k (8. November 2022)

Das mit der Rückmeldung stimmt zwar,aber auch nur teilweise.
Es gibt auch richtig teure Ruten,die finde ich relativ "taub" sind.
Ich will ja nicht wie ein Shimano Jünger rüber kommen.
Aber die aktuellen Poison Adrena ( Wobei wenn man es extrem genau nimmt,muss man Spinning und Casting getrennt betrachten / und zudem einzelne Modelle einer Reihe )ist in meinen Augen was Preis und die dafür gebotene Performance betrifft ,fast unschlagbar.
Ich glaube viel mehr braucht man nicht investieren,und viel mehr bekommt man auch nicht für deutlich mehr Geld.
Das ist natürlich alles immer im Auge des Betrachters,und alles ist auch immer Geschmackssache.Mehr Budget geht immer,Poison Glorious / Ultima,oder die hier schon angesprochenen Steez,oder GLoomis,St.Croix,oder,oder
Jetzt würden manche auch noch Custom Aufbauten sagen,aber die lassen wir mal außen vor.
Es geht mir hier zumindest um Stangenruten.


----------



## yoshi-san (9. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Das ist auch so. Das kurzwellige UV Licht wird mit Zunahme der Trübung immer stärker gestreut. Das langwellige Licht z.B. Rot wird dagegen am wenigsten gestreut.


Hmm. Von der Streuung weiß ich jetzt nichts, aber rotes Licht ist doch das erste, was bei zunehmender Tiefe der Absorption zum Opfer fällt... Das energiereiche kurzwellige Licht (Blau => UV ) sollte doch am tiefsten eindringen.


----------



## Matthias_R (9. November 2022)

yoshi-san schrieb:


> Hmm. Von der Streuung weiß ich jetzt nichts, aber rotes Licht ist doch das erste, was bei zunehmender Tiefe der Absorption zum Opfer fällt... Das energiereiche kurzwellige Licht (Blau => UV ) sollte doch am tiefsten eindringen.


Yep. Und UV-Aktivität meint ja, dass die Farbe das UV-Licht in einem anderen Spektrum zurück sendet, oder irre ich mich? Und diese Sichtbarkeit in einem anderen Bereich der Wellenlänge dürfte der Sichtbarkeit insgesamt ja nicht abträglich sein. Aber mein Physikunterricht (Grundstudium TU Dresden) ist auch schon 30 Jahre her...

Ich hab einen Fehler gemacht, und ein paar Videos von dem Lorkowski angesehen. Als Satire wärs ja gut, aber er scheint es ernst zu meinen...
Darf ich annehmen, dass jemand, der die Konkurrenz mit Ungeziefer vergleicht, hier im Board gesperrt würde?
Auch wenn ich selbst das Influencer-Angeln fragwürdig halte, und die Art der Selbstdarstellung nicht mag: es ist Werbung, also im Grunde nix anderes als die Clementine aus der Waschmittelreklame...
Was auch immer, Menschen als "Zecken" zu bezeichnen, ist eigentlich ein Fall für den Staatsanwalt. Zecken sind Schädlinge, die man mit Gift bekämpft und vernichten will. Die Gleichsetzung von Zecken mit der (nicht ganz erfolglosen) Konkurrenz ist eigentlich ein kaum zu überbietender Fall von Hetze.


----------



## Captain_H00k (9. November 2022)

Matthias_R ,naja mal ehrlich...was denn bitte Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft...Mensch das ist absoluter Kinderkram


----------



## Matthias_R (9. November 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Matthias_R ,naja mal ehrlich...was denn bitte Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft...Mensch das ist absoluter Kinderkram


Vielleicht reagiere ich etwas heftig, aber ich bin in einem Land groß geworden, in dem Menschen als Ungeziefer und Schädling bezeichnet wurden, und systematisch fertig gemacht würden. Ich bin diesbezüglich vielleicht etwas humorlos.


----------



## degl (9. November 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Matthias_R ,naja mal ehrlich...was denn bitte Fall für die Staatsanwaltschaft...Mensch das ist absoluter Kinderkram


Und Hr.Dietel reibt sich verwundert die Augen, wenn er das hier lesen sollte  , falls er den ganzen Tröster verfolgt hat

gruß degl


----------



## alexpp (9. November 2022)

heinzi schrieb:


> Das ist auch so. Das kurzwellige UV Licht wird mit Zunahme der Trübung immer stärker gestreut. Das langwellige Licht z.B. Rot wird dagegen am wenigsten gestreut.





yoshi-san schrieb:


> Hmm. Von der Streuung weiß ich jetzt nichts, aber rotes Licht ist doch das erste, was bei zunehmender Tiefe der Absorption zum Opfer fällt... Das energiereiche kurzwellige Licht (Blau => UV ) sollte doch am tiefsten eindringen.


Laut dem Video #2 gilt das für klares Wasser. In trübem Wasser soll das umgekehrt sein und heinzi hätte mit seiner Aussage Recht.


----------



## alexpp (9. November 2022)

degl schrieb:


> Und Hr.Dietel reibt sich verwundert die Augen, wenn er das hier lesen sollte  , falls er den ganzen Tröster verfolgt hat
> 
> gruß degl


Wohl unwahrscheinlich, ist eine extrem beschäftigte Person. Hat zumindest bei sich im Forum immer sehr gejammert, wenn er Kritik und Streitereien lesen und behandeln musste.


----------



## Captain_H00k (9. November 2022)

Das tut mir leid für Dich Matthias_R . 
Aber sein wir ehrlich,das sind auch nur Worte.
Da könnten die noch andere Begrifflichkeiten nutzen,trotzdem bleibt das für mich Kinderkram.
Irgendwelche Leute die sich im Internet in Videos was vorwerfen,blablabla...das hat finde ich was von Nachbarn,die sich am Gartenzaun streiten.
Und mit sowas dann ernsthaft das Rechtssystem belasten ? 
Ich glaube da hat keiner was von


----------



## punkarpfen (9. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Yep. Und UV-Aktivität meint ja, dass die Farbe das UV-Licht in einem anderen Spektrum zurück sendet, oder irre ich mich? Und diese Sichtbarkeit in einem anderen Bereich der Wellenlänge dürfte der Sichtbarkeit insgesamt ja nicht abträglich sein. Aber mein Physikunterricht (Grundstudium TU Dresden) ist auch schon 30 Jahre her...
> 
> Ich hab einen Fehler gemacht, und ein paar Videos von dem Lorkowski angesehen. Als Satire wärs ja gut, aber er scheint es ernst zu meinen...
> Darf ich annehmen, dass jemand, der die Konkurrenz mit Ungeziefer vergleicht, hier im Board gesperrt würde?
> ...


Die ersten Zecken haben schon Klagen eingerecht. 
Mal im Ernst, mir gefällt das Wortspiel auch nicht und es ist wohl der Namensähnlichkeit mit der damaligen Sponsoringmarke geschuldet.


----------



## heinzi (9. November 2022)

yoshi-san schrieb:


> Hmm. Von der Streuung weiß ich jetzt nichts, aber rotes Licht ist doch das erste, was bei zunehmender Tiefe der Absorption zum Opfer fällt... Das energiereiche kurzwellige Licht (Blau => UV ) sollte doch am tiefsten eindringen.


Das gilt aber nur bei partikelfreien Flüssigkeiten. Partikel im Licht streuen das Licht. Sehr kurzwellige Strahlung wird dann auch vom Molekül selbst gestreut.


----------



## Matthias_R (9. November 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid für Dich Matthias_R .
> Aber sein wir ehrlich,das sind auch nur Worte.
> Da könnten die noch andere Begrifflichkeiten nutzen,trotzdem bleibt das für mich Kinderkram.
> Irgendwelche Leute die sich im Internet in Videos was vorwerfen,blablabla...das hat finde ich was von Nachbarn,die sich am Gartenzaun streiten.
> ...


Wahrscheinlich hast Du recht. Mich triggert eine solche Wortwahl, aufgrund von Stasi-Erfahrungen. Eigene und im Freundeskreis. Psychische Zersetzung konnten die gut, und es bleiben innere Narben...
Anyway, hat nix mit Angeln zu tun, einige Videos sind widerlich, andere hilfreich. Was den Dietel angeht: der ploppt mit seinen Videos in der Suche ja immer schnell auf, am Ende erfährt man oft nicht, was man wissen will (z.B. wie man den Köder führt, wie das so aussehen soll...), sondern dass irgend ein Teil der Hammer ist und man es unbedingt kaufen soll. Natürlich bei ihm. Nix gegen Werbung, aber etwas Content ist auch ganz nett. Und Fische fängt man nur, wenn man das niegelnagelneue Wundertackle verstanden hat und richtig bedient. Hier ist (nach meiner sehr subjektiven Meinung) noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## heinzi (9. November 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> Das mit der Rückmeldung stimmt zwar,aber auch nur teilweise.
> Es gibt auch richtig teure Ruten,die finde ich relativ "taub" sind.


Wenn man sich mal überlegt wie die Rückmeldung einer Rute zustande kommt, dann stellt man schnell fest, das es eigentlich nur über einen "harten" Blank mit "harter" Spitze geht. Das hat erstmal nix mit der Aktion des Blankes zu tun sondern mit dem Material. Besonders gut kann man das an den alten Ruten aus Glasfasern sehen. Die waren doch alle sehr "weich" mit einer "tauben" Rückmeldung. Erst durch die Kohlefaser wurden die Ruten schnell. Und bei der Kohlefaser hängt die Schnelligkeit noch vom verwendetet Harz und dessen Menge ab. Zwei gleiche Ruten mit gleicher Kohlefaser und Steigung des Blankes, also alles identisch, aber mit unterschiedlichen Harzanteil werden in der Aktion und "Schnelligkeit" auch unterschiedlich sein. Das Harz macht den Blank oft schwer und "taub". Am schnellsten wäre ein Blank ganz ohne Harz. Aber der überlebt keine Minute am See. Bei Ruten von Penn und auch anderen sieht man oft die Bezeichnung 24 T oder 36 T usw.  Diese Zahlen bezeichnen den Pressdruck bei dem das überschüssige Harz aus dem Prepreg ( Blank vor dem backen ) gedrückt wird. Klar, bei 24 Tonnen Druck geht weniger Harz raus als bei 36 Tonnen. Beim Meeresangeln verwende ich gerne 24 T Ruten, die sind einfach robuster. Aber hier sind natürlich noch nicht die ganzen Raffinessen und know how der Blankhersteller berücksichtigt, wie verschieden Materialien mit einander zu kombinieren oder Kreuzwicklungen usw.  Das Einstellen der "Schnelligkeit" eines Blankes kann dann auch über die Menge an verwendeten Kohlefasermaterial bei der Wicklung des Blankes oder auch über die Steigung des Blankes, der s.g. Taper, erfolgen. Gerade bei den Blanks von St. Croix kenne ich das so, das diese Blanks recht dünnwandig sind aber mit einer sehr starken Steigung versehen sind d.h. das Ende des Blanks ist rel. dick und wird zur Spitze hin sehr dünn. Dann ist man schnell bei einem fast taper mit guter Rückmeldung. Das Gegenteil sind die mittlerweile verbreiteten solid Blanks, oft als Vollcarbon bezeichnet. Hierbei wird der Blank aus recht vielen engen Wicklungen gemacht. Die Rute wird dadurch recht dünn und robust, aber in der Regel auch "lahmer". Fürs Meeresangeln sind die natürlich sehr gut zu gebrauchen z.B. beim Jiggen.
Also wenn ich hier von "lahm, taub und schnell usw." rede so ist das alles relativ zu sehen. Aber im Vergleich kann es so gesehen werden.


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2022)

Mich amüsiert ja das Gebitche die angeregte Diskussion über Dietel, Zeck und die neue Rutenserie, egal ob das hier oder anderswo stattfindet, ebenso wie ähnliche ...Kontroversen hinsichtlich anderer ikonischer Spinnangler und ihrer Produkte. Das ist halt nur die aktuelle Variante.

Gleichzeitig macht es mich als Friedo sehr, sehr neidisch: Da ist eine hart umkämpfte  Tacklesparte in die in Monatsfristen von den verschiedensten Anbietern Gerät verschiedenster Geschmacksrichtungen und Qualitäten gepumpt wird: Das Annehmen oder Ablehnen neuer Produkte, Rollen, Ruten, Köder aufgrund von Personalien ist, liebe Spinnangler, ein absolutes Luxusproblem:
Wir Friedos träumen von solchen Zuständen, und unsere häufige vorliebe für älteres Tackle liegt nicht daran, das wir ne konservative nostalgische Altherrenspezies sind (sind wir, die meisten von uns haben die Polbrille geben ne Lesehilfe getauscht.), sondern weil in unserem Sektor kaum neues, hochwertiges oder Aufregendes Tackle in dieser Frequenz auf den Markt kommt.

Ich als Friedo fordere: Mehr Tackle für uns! Mehr Kontroverse! Mehr Ikonen!

Hg
Minimax


----------



## Captain_H00k (9. November 2022)

heinzi ,ich bin kein absoluter Fachmann,und kann erklären warum das so ist,aber das mit den Glasblanks,ist auch nicht einfach so zu unterschreiben.
Ich habe ne Casting Rute von Major Craft,aus der Serie Selva.Ist das M Rating, vergleichbar mit den JDM Ruten die es so gibt.
Aber die ist eigentlich dafür ausgelegt auf diese japanischen Welse zu angeln.
Kann die mal in nem gesonderten thread vorstellen.
Diese Rute ist sehr weich und richtig parabolisch,man könnte die fast für BFS hernehmen, wie die sich auflädt.
Aber die Rückmeldung ist dafür echt sagenhaft gut bei Rig & Jig Anwendungen !
Verbaut sind glaube ich Fuji SiC, Zweisteg-Ringe bis 2 unter die Spitze.
Die hat halt trotzdem richtig backbone,auch wenn der Blank dann fast ins Handteil biegt.
Ich fische die auch von der Schnur her leicht unter dem lb Rating was empfohlen ist.
Diese Tatsache,in Kombination mit guten 2-Steg Ringen bis hoch,und nem eh schon guten Blank,gibt glaube ich trotz der Glaskonstruktion ein richtig gutes Feedback  
Ist zumindest meine Erklärung.
Die kann mit richtig straffen Sticks die wirklich auch dafür gemacht bzw beworben werden locker mithalten.


----------



## alexpp (9. November 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> ...Ich als Friedo fordere: Mehr Tackle für uns! Mehr Kontroverse! Mehr Ikonen!
> 
> Hg
> Minimax


Nicht zu laut Minimax, Zeck versucht offensichtlich ein Imperium aufzubauen...


----------



## silverfish (9. November 2022)

Alex
Versuch macht kluch !
Aber Ikarus ist auch abgestürzt.


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2022)

alexpp schrieb:


> Nicht zu laut Minimax, Zeck versucht offensichtlich ein Imperium aufzubauen...


Ja gerne, sollen sie doch. Soll Herr Zeck mir gerne ne zeitgemässe, schnelle und leichte Grundrute anbieten, dann müsste ich gerade nicht mit Bindegarn uns 2k Lack rumpfriemeln. Oder für Mr. Geomas ne feine Picker. Oder ne bezahlbare straffe Match, von der einem nicht der Arm abbricht, und die mal die Sphere/Acolyte Hegemonie mit nem Produkt aufbricht, das auch mehr als 2 Angelläden in Deutschland erhältlich und anfassbar ist. 

Es gibt eine ganze Sparte feiner Ansitzruten, die auf neue Produkte warten, gerne auch aus heimischen Landen- Zur Zeit sehe ich da nur die grobschlächtigen, schweren und überteuerten Stecken von Sportex.


----------



## Mescalero (9. November 2022)

So schließt sich der Kreis. Es gab doch in den letzten Monaten Threads, die der Friedfischerei Unattraktivität unterstellten. Konsens war, so weit ich mich erinnere, eigentlich immer, dass die Spinfischerei einfach angesagter ist, siehe YT und Insta. Mit der Posenrute und Mais am Haken bekommt man keine Jungangler weg von der Baitcaster.

Und weil Herr C.Z. nicht nur weiß, wie man einen Wels angelt sondern auch wie man Geld macht, wird er einen Teufel tun und Tackle für eine Handvoll knausrige Zausel auf den Markt bringen. Natürlich verkauft er Spinnzeugs! Waller sind ja auch nur eine Nische.


----------



## Minimax (9. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Und weil Herr C.Z. nicht nur weiß, wie man einen Wels angelt sondern auch wie man Geld macht, wird er einen Teufel tun und Tackle für eine Handvoll knausrige Zausel auf den Markt bringen. Natürlich verkauft er Spinnzeugs! Waller sind ja auch nur eine Nische.


Absolut, das fast es sehr gut zusammen. Mir ging es ja nur um die Ironie, das eine ganze Anglersparte von allen Seiten mit neuestem Tacklespielzeug sozusagen bombardiert wird, und offenbar genau das der Grund für die verwöhnten Polbrillenträger (no offense) ist, zu whinen und sich gegenseitig an die Gurgel zu gehen.

Ich seh auch nicht, was der Aufbau einer mittelständischen Angelmarke mit der Errichtung eines 'Imperiums'  Zu tun haben sollte, oder warum so ein Imperiumchen aus der deutschen Provinz dem Endkunden zum Nachteil gereichen sollte. Was man nicht mag muss man nicht kaufen.

Ich meine, von uns knausrigen Zauseln (sehr treffend, volle Zustimmung) hat sich ja auch niemand die Augen ausgekratzt oder sich weinend mit nem Becher Eiscreme in die Dusche gesetzt, als Korum (oder ihre dunklen Herren) oder Tacklebox mal ein paar zeitgemäße und günstige Friedfischsachen auf den Markt gebracht haben.


----------



## Matthias_R (9. November 2022)

"was man nicht mag, muss man nicht kaufen". Schön wär's. Passiert ja immer Mal, dass man erst beim Einsatz feststellt, dass das Ding nicht so richtig taugt. Der Hitch von Zeck hat mir als Twitchbait doch etliche gute Fische gebracht, aber als ich dann einen anderen Wobbler einer anderen Marke testen durfte, fielen mir fast die Augen raus, mit wie wenig Rutenwedeln man die zum "Tanzen" bringen konnte. Der Zeck-Wobbler braucht da deutlich mehr Impuls, und flankt trotzdem nicht so schön. 
Das wäre ja was, wenn in einem YtKanal mal das Zeug von verschiedenen Herstellern verglichen würde.


----------



## yoshi-san (9. November 2022)

Minimax Ich glaube gar nicht, dass überhaupt jemand davon genervt ist, dass es neues Tacklespielzeug gibt. Über das Zeug an sich kann man ja gar nicht meckern - das gibt es ja noch gar nicht. Die Ruten - naja, da gibt es natürlich etwas Aufruhr, wenn der Mund anfangs so voll genommen wird und dann solche Daten hinterherkommen. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht sind's ja wirklich die totalen Wunderstecken und nächstes Jahr verschleudern alle ihre NRXen und Evergreens, um sich die DTL-BA-Ruten zu kaufen, deresgleichen die Welt ja so noch nie gesehen hat (So klang es jedenfalls in den Statements von Dietel und Zeck bei BA). Bei dem von dir so schön benannten "Gebitche" geht es also wahrscheinlich gar nicht so sehr nicht um die Ruten oder sonstige Produkte an sich, sondern darum, dass einige etwas skeptischere Naturelle den Eindruck haben könnten, man wolle sie verkackeiern und ihnen (vielleicht durchaus solide) 08/15 Mittelklasse-Ruten als den heißen Scheiss von morgen verkaufen.

Ich persönlich find's vor allem doof, dass mit dem BA, wo ja viele dieser Diskussionen stattfinden, ein Forum, das ich jahrelang als spannendes Community-Projekt wahrgenommen habe und das aufgrund seiner zahlreichen kompetenten Spinn- und Baitcastfanatiker schon irgendwie was Besonderes war, nun seinen Namen, den es natürlich seinem Gründer verdankt, mit einer Submarke einer Angelgerätefirma teilen muss und dort jede Kritik daran als Nörgelei abgebügelt wird. Ich hätte mich dort wahrscheinlich nicht angemeldet, wenn das Ding damals zu Dietels Pure-Fishing-Zeiten diese Firma im Namen getragen hätte. Ich hätte es auch nicht gut gefunden, wenn es zu Shimano-Zeiten "Hagane-Forum" oder so geheißen hätte. Aber da muß ich mir wohl selbst sagen, dass ich da einfach zu blauäugig war, was den kommerziellen Aspekt hinter dem Forum betrifft - sowas blendet man ja immer irgendwie aus. 
Jetzt wird der Name "Barsch-Alarm" zu Geld gemacht - und das ist ein Aspekt, den ich an dieser neu geschaffenen Marke äußerst unsympathisch finde - deswegen muß das ganze großkotzig angekündigte Zeug auch wirklich verdammt gut werden, um mich da zu einem Kauf zu bewegen. Dem kommerziellen Erfolg der Marke wird das natürlich keinen Abbruch tun - da muß man sich nur mal die Lobhudeleien und Vorschußlorbeeren anschauen, um zu wissen, dass es einen Haufen Käufer geben wird, erst recht, wenn man noch die YT-Jünger mit dazuzählt. Sei's drum - für mich ist es viel wichtiger, dass ich in Hinblick auf Köder auch weiterhin Bewährtes und Neues in ausgewogener Mischung bekomme, und das wird hoffentlich wie bisher dank Freunden und Forengesprächen so bleiben. 



Matthias_R schrieb:


> Das wäre ja was, wenn in einem YtKanal mal das Zeug von verschiedenen Herstellern verglichen würde.


Oder in einem Forum! Was Twitchbaits angeht - der MC Zoner ist eine ziemlich günstige und top laufende Variante. Ich bin irgendwie generell noch nicht so richtig mit Twitchbaits warm geworden, Cranks und Toppies dagegen fische ich oft und gern.


----------



## Matthias_R (10. November 2022)

Hm. In einem Forum wird ein solcher Vergleichstest nicht möglich sein. Es bedarf ja einer ganzen Menge redaktionellen Aufwands. Bleibt nur der Austausch in Foren, oder unter Angelkollegen. Inwieweit die dortigen Meinungen auf eigenen Erfahrungen beruhen oder eben doch auf dem, was in den Werbevideos von Dietel oder Isaiasch gezeigt wurde.
MK hat wenigstens etwas mehr Content jenseits der Balzer-Werbung, aber in unserer Gegend haben wir so wenig holländischen Entwässerungsgräben... Andere Dinge zeigt er kaum. 
Für mich sind die Dietel-Videos kaum anschaubar. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja eine "Angelhure", die die Technik des Twitchens, oder des Crankbaitangelns, oder von Stickbaits Mal einfach demonstrieren, insbesondere, wie der Köder laufen soll, und mit UW-Aufnahmen. Und mit Erläuterungen, warum diese Technik erfolgreich ist, und wann, bzw wann nicht. Also weniger die eigene Person im Mittelpunkt, als die Sache...
Anyway. Dass der Dietel seine Marke versilbert, kann ich ihm aber nicht verdenken. Auch er kommt in das Alter, wo das Thema "Altersvorsorge" immer präsenter wird.
Und da der Markt für Spinnangelkrams immer größer wird, ist es logisch, dass man auf diesen Zug aufspringt. Aber es hätte etwas dezenter sein können. 
Persönlich empfinde ich Angelklamotten mit fettem Tackleproduzentenlogo etwa ähnlich peinlich wie Fußballer-t-shirts. Steht 12jährigen Jungs sicher Klasse, aber irgendwann ist man auch erwachsen.


----------



## yoshi-san (10. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Dass der Dietel seine Marke versilbert, kann ich ihm aber nicht verdenken. Auch er kommt in das Alter, wo das Thema "Altersvorsorge" immer präsenter wird.
> Und da der Markt für Spinnangelkrams immer größer wird, ist es logisch, dass man auf diesen Zug aufspringt. Aber es hätte etwas dezenter sein können.
> Persönlich empfinde ich Angelklamotten mit fettem Tackleproduzentenlogo etwa ähnlich peinlich wie Fußballer-t-shirts. Steht 12jährigen Jungs sicher Klasse, aber irgendwann ist man auch erwachsen.


Naja, sein Name hätte meiner Meinung nach zum Versilbern ausgereicht. Hat doch einen guten Ruf unter Barschanglern. Das hätte ich mir ganz entspannt angeschaut, und entweder gekauft oder nicht. Den Namen eines Forums, an dem man die Rechte hat, zu versilbern, finde ich dagegen nicht ganz so einfach. (Rechtlich ist es das natürlich, schon klar.) Der hat ja seinen Wert auch durch - meiner Meinung nach vor allem - durch die dort schreibenden User und die vielfach größere schweigende Leserschaft, die ebenfalls potentielle Werbeziele sind. Ein Forum bedeutet doch für die User immer mehr als nur eine Werbeplattform - ist wie ehemals die gemütliche Eckkneipe, wo man sich mit Freunden auf ein Bier getroffen hat. Wenn da ein neues Konzept reinkommt, oder auch nur die Hausbier-Marke gewechselt wird, kommt doch auch nicht nur Freude auf - eben weil man sich irgendwie eingerichtet hat und sich mit bestimmten Aspekten der dort entstandenen Gemeinschaft identifiziert. Wird doch hier nicht anders sein, oder?


----------



## heinzi (10. November 2022)

Captain_H00k schrieb:


> heinzi ,ich bin kein absoluter Fachmann,und kann erklären warum das so ist,aber das mit den Glasblanks,ist auch nicht einfach so zu unterschreiben.
> Ich habe ne Casting Rute von Major Craft,aus der Serie Selva.Ist das M Rating, vergleichbar mit den JDM Ruten die es so gibt.
> Aber die ist eigentlich dafür ausgelegt auf diese japanischen Welse zu angeln.
> Kann die mal in nem gesonderten thread vorstellen.
> ...


Das hört sich doch gut an. Aber ist die Major Craft Selva wirklich eine Rute aus Glasfaser? Gerade die Rute für große Belastungen, z.B. Wallerruten sind i.d.R. aus einem Gemisch aus Kohle - und Glasfaser oder halt neuerdings aus Vollcarbon. Mit dem Vollcarbon bringt man viel mehr Material ins Spiel was den Blank aber auch "spritziger" macht. Die Big Game Ruten sind fast allesamt aus Glasfaser, weil die einfach viel stabiler sind als aus reiner Kohlefaser. Aber ich denke auch hier wird das Vollcarbon Einzug halten.
_Diese Rute ist sehr weich und richtig parabolisch,man könnte die fast für BFS hernehmen, wie die sich auflädt.
Aber die Rückmeldung ist dafür echt sagenhaft gut bei Rig & Jig Anwendungen !_
Das was du hier beschreibst kenne ich von meinen alten Sportexblanks die ich so vor 15-20 Jahren aufgebaut habe. Da ist das fast genau so. Aber die sind allesamt aus Kohlefaser.
Aber es freut mich auch mal auf andere Teller zu schauen und andere Meinungen und Erfahrungen zu hören. Ich bin ja auch kein wirklicher Fachmann bei dem Thema und lerne immer noch dazu. Wenn du Lust hast stell die Rute doch mal vor oder setzt eine Link zur Rute.


----------



## hanzz (10. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> die die Technik des Twitchens, oder des Crankbaitangelns, oder von Stickbaits Mal einfach demonstrieren, insbesondere, wie der Köder laufen soll, und mit UW-Aufnahmen


Finde da Perch Academy ganz gut. 
Bisher noch kein Twitchbait Crank Video
Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was




__





						Laden...
					





					youtube.com


----------



## Matthias_R (10. November 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Finde da Perch Academy ganz gut.
> Bisher noch kein Twitchbait Crank Video
> Vielleicht kommt da ja noch was
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. November 2022)

Zeck produziert nun auch Turus Ukko Wobbler in Deutschland:


----------



## HerrZebra (17. November 2022)

Und hier kommt wieder der Nörgler   
Mag sein das Turu Ukko eine Tradition hat. Finde das Video trotzdem, naja nennen wir es flach.
Die beiden Hersteller machen ein Geheimnis aus ihrem Produktion die ich einfach nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Musss ich aber auch nicht und es ist ihr sehr gutes Recht das zu tun damit sie doch ihre 50ct daran verdienen können.

Möchte aber behaupten, das mittlerweile genug Videos gibt wo erklärt wird wie sowas zu bauen ist. Und manch ein User auch aus diesem Forum genauso gute und fängige Wobbler bauen kann.

In dem Sinne, Nice To Know das Zeck bald Wobbler aus deutscher Herstellung anbieten wird. Mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## heinzi (18. November 2022)

Der Film zeigt doch schön wie man aus einem Standardprodukt eine Spezialität machen kann. Cooles Marketing. Aber ich muss dringend meine Hörgeräte tragen. Als der gute Mann Barschalarm sagte, habe ich Verarschalarm gehört.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Bedauerlicherweise verschmähen sie die eigentlich interessanteren Ukkos in 20, 30 und 40cm, Köder zwischen 9 und 16cm gibt's doch wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Preise im Zeck Shop zwischen rd. 26 und 29€. 
Hätte eigentlich nicht gedacht, dass so schnell jemand Paul Parey mit seinen Ködern zeigt, wo's preislich lang geht.


----------



## alexpp (18. November 2022)

Will nicht wissen was der 40er gekostet hätte, andererseits ist der Preisunterschied zwischen 9 und 16cm nicht sehr groß.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Jo, der Unterschied ist human.


----------



## alexpp (18. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Preise im Zeck Shop zwischen rd. 26 und 29€.
> Hätte eigentlich nicht gedacht, dass so schnell jemand Paul Parey mit seinen Ködern zeigt, wo's preislich lang geht.


Der nette Carsten will halt fast überall mitmischen, ist zuletzt voll in Fahrt.
Und an den Dingern werden die Armen fast nichts verdienen, will bestimmt vorrangig uns Angler beglücken.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Preislich liegen die an manchen Stellen leider echt komplett daneben, wie zuletzt mein im China-Thread angestellter Vergleich bzgl. Shallowscrews deutlich machte. Da ist der Preisaufschlag so hoch, dass ich nen BWL Studium bräuchte um den überhaupt ausrechnen zu können.


----------



## magi (18. November 2022)

Das ist m. E. alles nur noch lächerlich. Was entwickeln die "hochbegabten" Teamangler denn wirklich, wählt da jemand die Prepregs aus und/oder sitzt da jemand am Rechner und simuliert/berechnet die Eigenschaften - im Leben nicht! Da kommen ein paar Prototypen aus Übersee, nachdem man denen per Mail ungefähr mitgeteilt hat, was man möchte, wie viele und zu welchem Kus. Der bestmögliche Kompromiss dieser Brautschau wird dann auf allen Kanälen als der neue heiße Sch... verkauft-sensationell und "second to none"-Geschwafel  inklusive. Wenn ich mir das Verkaufskonzept von Zeck anschaue scheint ja der Fokus auf dem leicht gehobenen Markt zu liegen, wahrscheinlich genau da, wo (auch) noch viele (Teenie-)Fanboys preislich ohne Probs mitgehen. Premium wird man da kaum erwarten dürfen. Aber jeder hat es selbst in der Hand, ob den Markenhype mitgeht. Bin bisher auch gut mit Ausrüstung ohne Dietel-, Zeck- oder Barschalarm-Brand ausgekommen.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2022)

Ich hatte den Vergleich ja letztens schon mal gebracht. Das, was sich Teamangler und Co. ausdenken, ist in 99% der Fälle lediglich Badge-Engineering. Aber die 42. Variation des Jigspinners, die 997. Farbe des Kaulis ist der aller heißeste Scheiß. Das ist alles nicht neu und bringt eigentlich auch keinen erfahrenen Angler anglerisch irgendwie weiter. Alles das, was Zeck bisher hat, haben auch andere.

Wirkliche Innovationen und Ideen sehe ich tatsächlich nur in Japan, ggf. noch bei den Amis. Da haben die Freaks bei den "Nachbarn" schon Recht.
Ich hatte neulich schon als Beispiel den Imakatsu Alive Chatter gebracht. Ein langsam sinkender Chatterbait mit Wobblerkörper ist mir bis dato nicht bekannt. Oder, erinnert sich noch einer an meinen Lieblingsköder- den Storm Suspending Wildeye Swimshad? Das Ding war seinerzeit auch neu, ein Wobber/ Gummifisch Hybrid, der extrem langsam führbar ist, langsam sinkt, gut fliegt...und auch in kleinen Größen verfügbar war (9 und 11cm Version).  Bis heute kenne ich keinen vergleichbaren Nachfolger, zumal zu den Preisen. Ein 3er Pack der kleinen kam um die 5-6€, ein 2er Pack der Großen lag um die 7€...

Ich glaube, fast jeder Angler, der den Markt lange genug beobachtet, erreicht irgendwann einen Zustand der "Übersättigung". Alles schon mal da gewesen, alles nicht neu...

Und die Preise bei Zeck und Parey sind so, weil die Leute sie zahlen!! Nur deshalb. Würde niemand für den "Barschbaron" bei Parey 17€ zahlen, würden die Dinger genauso 3-4-5€ kosten, wie andere gut laufende, aber schon überteuerte, Jigspinner...

Und wenn die Leute bei Zeck für den 12,5cm Jack 1,90€ zahlen, während ein ähnlicher Riptor in ähnlicher Größe im Dreierpack keine 3€ kostet, no Name Gummis sogar noch weniger...dann ist das so. Selbst schuld.  Fangen werden die alle, wenn sie ordentlich laufen...und das tun mittlerweile auch preiswerte No-Name Gummis von der Angel-Domäne oder Askari.


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2022)

Übrigens, nur weil sich hier im Forum und bei den "Nachbarn" die Freaks und erfahrenen Angler, die nix mehr groß überrascht, nicht euphorisch äußern, heißt das für die "richtige" Welt noch gar nix! Youtube, Instagram und ein stetiger Nachschub von Videos und "Neuheiten" für die "Community" wird schon dafür sorgen, dass der Laden brummt...

Schon ein Forum ist eigentlich altmodisch ;-) . Bewegte Bilder müssen es eigentlich sein!!


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2022)

Und dass zwei Stück vom 15cm Finch fast 10€ kosten, das liegt einfach daran, dass es Fans gibt, die das zahlen. Jeder, der rechnen und googlen kann, bekommt recht schnell raus, dass vergleichbare Köder (Beispielsweise der 14cm Fox Zander Pro) keine 2€ das Stück kosten... aber hey, wenn ihr die Möglichkeit habt, für eure Arbeit das doppelte oder dreifach zu verdienen...würdet ihr es nicht tun?


----------



## Captain_H00k (18. November 2022)

Du bringst es schon gut auf den Punkt was die Rechnung angeht vermesser  
Aber wie Du selber sagst,die Kunden konsumieren den Kram,und kaufen es.


----------



## Mescalero (18. November 2022)

Aber niemals die Zeck Haken! 
Endlich gibt es mal so etwas wie einen Standard, was die Vergleichbarkeit der Haken international überhaupt erst möglich macht. Auch wenn sich nicht alle 100%ig daran halten. Aber immerhin. 

Was tut Zeck? Meint, das Fahrrad neu erfinden und ein neues Größensystem einführen zu müssen. Das könnten meinetwegen die allerallerbesten und schönsten und billigsten Haken der Welt sein, so etwas boykottiere ich aus vollster Überzeugung.


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Ähnlich wie bei Profiblinker, die VMC Haken einkaufen und deren Größenskala übern Haufen werfen und stattdessen nen komplett eigenes System mit Buchstaben aufziehen.  
Musste auch erstmal drauf kommen.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. November 2022)

Hi, ich dachte immer VMC kauft die Haken bei Profi Blinker.


----------



## Harrie (18. November 2022)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wer die *Flying Lures* neu vermarktet!
Patent ist bestimmt bald abgelaufen, oder ist es schon.


----------



## Lorenz (18. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ähnlich wie bei Profiblinker, die VMC Haken einkaufen und deren Größenskala übern Haufen werfen und stattdessen nen komplett eigenes System mit Buchstaben aufziehen.
> Musste auch erstmal drauf kommen.


Das ist doch keine schlechte Idee, wenn man verschleiern will, dass man umlabelt und es den identischen Kram woanders günstiger gibt.

Man muss sich ja auch irgendwie von der Konkurrenz unterscheiden, v.a. wenn man nichts Neues oder Besseres zu bieten hat. Sich auf einem lang bestehenden Markt Marktanteile zu sichern, ist bestimmt nicht einfach. Man muss auch irgendwie Kaufanreize setzen, damit der Kunde noch etwas kauft, was er eigentlich nicht so wirklich braucht; dafür muss es halt irgendwie neu oder anders sein. Um als Marke aufzusteigen und von Mundpropaganda zu profitieren, muss man irgendwie Ware unters Volk bringen...


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

Warum muss man immer was neues erfinden? Reicht doch oft, das vorhandene etwas zu verbessern. Spinner gibt es seit Ewigkeiten, und trotzdem gibt es welche, die sofort starten, und andere, wo sich erst nach ein paar Kurbelumdrehungen was bewegt.
Es gibt Twitchwobbler, die muss man nur mit der Rutenspitze etwas anstupsen, da tanzen die auf der Stelle, andere bekommt man nur mit Mühe dazu, ne 90 Grad Drehung zu machen.
Zur Zeit sind es die pöhsen Japanwobbler, die mir Fisch bringen. Der Zeck-Hitch grad gar nicht.
Und bei den Jigspinnern gibt es auch welche, die nicht laufen, welche, wo das Spinnerblatt abfällt, und welche, die fangen. Unter denen, die ich im Spätsommer bis Herbst im Einsatz hatte, war eigentlich der Spinmad original hinsichtlich Robustheit und Lauf, und letztlich auch von der Fängigkeit, ziemlich erfreulich....


----------



## vermesser (18. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Aber niemals die Zeck Haken!
> Endlich gibt es mal so etwas wie einen Standard, was die Vergleichbarkeit der Haken international überhaupt erst möglich macht. Auch wenn sich nicht alle 100%ig daran halten. Aber immerhin.
> 
> Was tut Zeck? Meint, das Fahrrad neu erfinden und ein neues Größensystem einführen zu müssen. Das könnten meinetwegen die allerallerbesten und schönsten und billigsten Haken der Welt sein, so etwas boykottiere ich aus vollster Überzeugung.




Wieso neue Hakengröße?


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Weil die ihre Größen in S, M, L, XL angeben und nicht im Zahlencode von 20 nach 20/0


----------



## Mescalero (18. November 2022)

vermesser
Das wüsste ich auch gerne!









						Classic Cat Hook
					

Die klassische Form dieses Hakens ist seit zirka 30 Jahren in ganz Europa bewährt. Die Stabilität, Schärfe und auch die Beschichtung des Hakens…




					www.zeck-fishing.com
				




Hab eben festgestellt, dass nur die Welshaken davon betroffen sind.


----------



## Lorenz (18. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Hab eben festgestellt, dass nur die Welshaken davon betroffen sind.


Da sollte man bedenken, dass es um große Haken geht. Ein 6/0 kann je nach Hersteller sehr unterschiedlich groß sein. Wessen Größenskala hätte man da nehmen sollen?
Ausserdem stehen Maße auf deren Seite; das ist sehr gut.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. November 2022)

Nu ja, Zeck gibt doch schon immer die genauen Maße der jeweiligen Wallerhaken an - wenn man rechts das Modell wählt, erscheint im Produktbild eine Angabe zu Breite, Öhrdurchmesser und Drahtstärke.

Beispielsweise der Striker 2.0 XXS - 15 mm Breite, 2,3 mm Öhrdurchmesser, 1,7 mm Drahtstärke. Damit kann ich persönlich ziemlich viel anfangen - ist deutlich konkreter als 2/0 etc.

Gilt auch für den erwähnten Classic Cat Hook - da steht jeweils ebenfalls alles dabei. Zeigt sich aber erst, wenn man ein konkretes Modell rechts wählt - solange das auf "Bitte wählen" steht, ist nichts erkennbar.

Bei den Raubfisch-Jighaken usw. scheinen die normale Größenangaben wie 1/0 usw. zu haben. Wobei das natürlich wie üblich nicht sonderlich viel aussagt (da herstellerabhängig).


----------



## jkc (18. November 2022)

Die exakten Maßangaben sind in der Tat sehr gut


----------



## HerrZebra (18. November 2022)

Denke mal das es nicht verallgemeinert werden kann das alles schlecht oder alles gut ist.
Mein Sohn hat eine Rute  von Zeck bis 140g WG und ich war über die super Rückmeldung der Rute erstaunt wo in Schweden ein 45er Hecht auf einen JigSpinner ( nicht von Zeck ) eingestiegen ist.

Finde das man jedem Hersteller eine Chance geben sollte ohne gleich Vorurteile zu haben. Oder weil einem deren Angestellte Influencer, Werbefutzis nicht gefallen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (18. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Die exakten Maßangaben sind in der Tat sehr gut


Ja, wenn jetzt die Mitbewerber auch solche Angaben machen würden...


----------



## Matthias_R (18. November 2022)

HerrZebra schrieb:


> Denke mal das es nicht verallgemeinert werden kann das alles schlecht oder alles gut ist.
> Mein Sohn hat eine Rute  von Zeck bis 140g WG und ich war über die super Rückmeldung der Rute erstaunt wo in Schweden ein 45er Hecht auf einen JigSpinner ( nicht von Zeck ) eingestiegen ist.
> 
> Finde das man jedem Hersteller eine Chance geben sollte ohne gleich Vorurteile zu haben. Oder weil einem deren Angestellte Influencer, Werbefutzis nicht gefallen.


Ohne Frage ist es so, dass eine Rute dann gut ist, Wenn Aktion, Rückmeldung, Beringung, Gewicht und Griff stimmen. Es ist egal, was draufsteht. Es gibt viele taugliche Zeck-Produkte. Es steht aber zu befürchten, daß die Welle, die Zeck damit macht, viele Fernsehangler an sich zu binden, etwas im Missverhältnis zu den Produkten steht. 
Was beim Gerödel zählt, ist die Funktionalität.
Das bisschen Zeug, was ich von Profiblinker hab, ist gut, trotz der Anti-Werbung von dem Lorkowski. Zeck macht jetzt viel mediale Welle, und Mal sehen, ob die Realität hält, was versprochen wird.


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2022)

Ich kann nicht mehr, wenn das wirklich stimmt     : Nachdem, was man so liest, gibt es zukünftig "Zandergummis" und "Zanderwummen" bei Zeck  ...wie kreativ man doch beim drölften illegitimen Abkömmling des ordinären Kaulis war. Und welch wortgewaltige Weiterentwicklung der ebenso legendären wie umstrittenen Zanderkant...

Und ihr lacht hier alle über Profiblinker... Das waren wenigstens noch innovative Visionäre zu ihrer Zeit...


----------



## alexpp (29. November 2022)

Wie ich das aus dem aktuellen Messevideo verstanden habe, verkauft Hänel seine Sachen über Zeck. Die Produktnamen haben sich geändert, die Produkte zum Teil überhaupt nicht.


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2022)

Dann fehlt aber jetzt der öffentlich ausgetragene Rosenkrieg zwischen Hähnels altem und neuem Arbeitgeber! Der Verlierer ändert die Produkte dann minimal ab, womit sie absolut neu und einzigartig werden und natürlich demnach auch doppelt so teuer...


----------



## Matthias_R (29. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr, wenn das wirklich stimmt     : Nachdem, was man so liest, gibt es zukünftig "Zandergummis" und "Zanderwummen" bei Zeck  ...wie kreativ man doch beim drölften illegitimen Abkömmling des ordinären Kaulis war. Und welch wortgewaltige Weiterentwicklung der ebenso legendären wie umstrittenen Zanderkant...
> 
> Und ihr lacht hier alle über Profiblinker... Das waren wenigstens noch innovative Visionäre zu ihrer Zeit...


Wo liest man das?


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Wo liest man das?


----------



## jkc (29. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Dann fehlt aber jetzt der öffentlich ausgetragene Rosenkrieg zwischen Hähnels altem und neuem Arbeitgeber!


Der Aufschlag wäre doch schon da.


----------



## Nuesse (29. November 2022)

Die Ba Köder sehen garnicht mal so gut aus ,da würde ich n Testpäckchen kaufen.


----------



## Matthias_R (29. November 2022)

Also, neu erfunden haben die ja nix. 
Und, täuscht das, oder sehen die Zandergummis von dem Hähnel dem Strehlow -Kauli nicht ziemlich ähnlich?
Aber da war ja kurz so ein Spinjig zu sehen: "Barschbaron". Wer denkt sich denn sowas aus? Und was raucht der?


----------



## vermesser (29. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Und, täuscht das, oder sehen die Zandergummis von dem Hähnel dem Strehlow -Kauli nicht ziemlich ähnlich?
> 
> Aber da war ja kurz so ein Spinjig zu sehen: "Barschbaron". Wer denkt sich denn sowas aus? Und was raucht der?




Strehlow hat den Kauli "erfunden", wobei der Urahn eher der Spro HS Playboy ist. Mittlerweile gibt's die von Balzer, MB Fishing, Angel Domäne, Zanderkant und wahrscheinlich drölfzig anderen Herstellern, bald auch von Zeck. Reines Badge Engineering. Aber mega innovativ...

Barschbaron ist eine Schöpfung des Parey Verlags und von Hybrida. Einer der teuersten Jigspinner auf dem Markt und in eigentlich jeder Fisch und Fang DER Köder...


----------



## Matthias_R (29. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Barschbaron ist eine Schöpfung des Parey Verlags und von Hybrida. Einer der teuersten Jigspinner auf dem Markt und in eigentlich jeder Fisch und Fang DER Köder...


Holla die Waldfee...17 Euro für nen Jigspinner?
Fängt man damit auch 3x soviel wie mit nem Spinmad, der mit +- nem Drittel davon eigentlich auch einen stolzen Preis hat?
Wenn solche Margen möglich sind, ist klar, dass der Carsten Zeck da zu den big Players gehören will.


----------



## Allround-Angler (29. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Holla die Waldfee...17 Euro für nen Jigspinner?
> Fängt man damit auch 3x soviel wie mit nem Spinmad, der mit +- nem Drittel davon eigentlich auch einen stolzen Preis hat?
> Wenn solche Margen möglich sind, ist klar, dass der Carsten Zeck da zu den big Players gehören will.


Ist halt Made in Germany, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen aus Billiglohnländern.
Und ja, ob der Preis konkurrenzfähig ist, wird sich zeigen.
Ich persönlich habe noch nie mit Jigspinnern gefischt, gibt auch noch ein paar andere Kunstköder, die ich noch nie probiert habe.
Sind halt so viele


----------



## Captain_H00k (29. November 2022)

Ich habe hier aktuell Profi Blinker Jigspinner,ebenso selber importierte Jackall aus Japan,aber auch NoName China Jigspinner,und eigentlich auch etliche andere Marken...
Fast alles identisch,was erwarten die Leute ?
Der einzige Unterschied ist meist die Qualität der Haken,bei den Jackall Sachen sind die Kugellager Tönnchen von besserer Qualität,und bei den Deracoup ist hinten an der Öse noch ne Art Plastik Schutz,thats it.
Alle davon sind in der Herstellung identisch im Wert,und die Haken / Tönnchen, machen wenige Cent aus.
Beim Jackall Good Meal ist beispielsweise noch ein Snap dabei,wie gönnerhaft 
In diesem Sinne,Werbung wirkt schon derbe in den Köpfen der Menschen...

Kann morgen gerne mal ein Vergleichsbild mit allen nebeneinander machen.
Und mein Beileid an alle,die diesen Barschbaron gekauft haben 


Allround-Angler Made in germany in allen Ehren,aber bei so nem Produkt,drauf geschissen !
Das ist ein Stück bemaltes Blei mit Blatt,Haken und Wirbel,mir egal wo das hergestellt wird.
Woher kommen denn die Rohstoffe dazu,oder die Maschinen und deren Bauteile,oder,oder...
Zudem sind die Profi Blinker Dinger glaube ich auch Made in Ger,und vieeel günstiger.
Überhaupt sind deren Produkte P/L schon sehr fair


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. November 2022)

Made in G., bedeutet nicht, das es teurer sein muss.
Das gerade nicht. 
In G. kommt hervorragende Produktionstechnik zum Einsatz, wodurch bei höherer Qualität ein geringerer oder gleicher Preis erzielt werden kann, wie wenn in Billiglohnländern das gleiche Teil im Schuppen in Handarbeit hergestellt wird.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. November 2022)

Weniger gut:
Im Hochlohnland langsam in Handarbeit im Schuppen produzieren.


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2022)

Mal zum Barschbaron, es gibt noch eine Steigerung. Die *Hechtgranate  . *Kostet lockere 26-27€ . Mal sehen. Ein ähnlich verwendbarer Manyfik Uzi kostet 8,50€...

Und ja, Made in Germany darf ja etwas teurer sein. Etwas...

Und ich bin mir sicher, dass Hybrida nicht in Handarbeit im Schuppen in Einzelstücken fertigt. Hybrida und Parey ergänzen sich marketingtechnisch einfach perfekt...


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Fängt man damit auch 3x soviel wie mit nem Spinmad, der mit +- nem Drittel davon eigentlich auch einen stolzen Preis hat?



Natürlich, alle anderen Jigspinner werden natürlich ignoriert, dieses billige Zeug vom Angelpöbel, da beißt doch kein Barsch drauf, der was auf sich hält...


----------



## alexpp (30. November 2022)

Es gibt aber auch schlecht laufende Jigspinner, wie die von Seika Pro bzw. FTM. Und ich hatte mir blöderweise sofort mehrere gekauft. Will mal mit der Zeit ein anderes Blättchen probieren.


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2022)

Jupp, muss man probieren. Manche günstigere laufen super, andere kannst du direkt weiter verkaufen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (30. November 2022)

alexpp Manche Marken wie Seika Pro bzw FTM existieren für mich gefühlt gar nicht.
Ich hab von denen zum Beispiel kein einziges Produkt,und würde sowas auch niemals kaufen 
Diese ganzen kleinen Untermarken...Klingt vielleicht blöd,aber es gibt nix was ein Shimano oder Daiwa nicht eh besser macht als die,und dann hat man noch die Möglichkeit aus Japan direkt zu ordern,oder aus der EU oder den Staaten.
Das macht solche Marken für mich zumindest absolut überflüssig.


----------



## alexpp (30. November 2022)

Ich wollte den Herrn Wilde unterstützen, soll ja auch nicht verhungern
Guten Zanderwobbler haben sie, ansonsten besitze ich nichts mehr von denen.


----------



## vermesser (30. November 2022)

Die Snaps und Kleinteile von Seika sind gut und haltbar. Die Wobbler auch ok. Mehr hab ich nicht. Preislich auch in Ordnung.


----------



## jkc (30. November 2022)

Moin, bei Jigspinnern ist es meiner Ansicht nach unerlässlich, dass der Wirbel sich parallel zur Zugrichtung des Spinnerblatts ausrichten kann, fest vergossene Wirbel wie z.B. beim ASP Spinner oder auch den Profiblinkerteilen, die einer "Knickbelastung" unterliegen gehen früher oder später zwangsläufig kaputt, leider zum Teil sogar sehr schnell.

Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> ASP Spinner


Davon sogar schon in der Kiste oder beim Auswerfen. Und bei denen hat die Qualität auch nachgelassen.
Ausserdem haben die es immer noch nicht hingekommen, dass der sich nicht verhakt.


----------



## captn-ahab (30. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, bei Jigspinnern ist es meiner Ansicht nach unerlässlich, dass der Wirbel sich parallel zur Zugrichtung des Spinnerblatts ausrichten kann, fest vergossene Wirbel wie z.B. beim ASP Spinner oder auch den Profiblinkerteilen, die einer "Knickbelastung" unterliegen gehen früher oder später zwangsläufig kaputt, leider zum Teil sogar sehr schnell.
> 
> Grüße JK



Kann ich so nicht pauschal bestätigen. Ich hab einige der Jig Spinner vom Profiblinker seit Jahren in Nutzung, die Farbe bröckelt etwas, aber der Wirbel läuft gut.








						Booster "Snowman"
					

Diese Bauform von Rapfenködern ist wohl die bekannteste und erfolgreichste Methode um auf Rapfen zu angeln. Eine schlanke Form, die wenig Wasserwiderstand bietet, wodurch auch in starker Strömung alle Standplätze erreicht werden können . Dieser ...




					www.raubfischspezi.com
				




Mit billigen Exemplaren aus China hatte ich wirklich schlechte Erfahrungen. Da sind sehr viele Wirbel direkt kaputt gegangen, damit waren sie teurer als die Klassiker.


----------



## jkc (30. November 2022)

Ich habe mehrere von den Profiblinkerteilen innerhalb der ersten Angeltage zerlegt, ebenso wie ASPs, da hatten Kollegen auch die selben Ausfallerscheinungen. Profiblinker verbaut aktuell aber wohl stabilere Wirbel, vielleicht ist es damit etwas besser.

Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. November 2022)

Festwirbel geht für mich gar nicht, da viel zu schnell kaputt.

Ich kaufe nur Modelle mit freiem Wirbel und tausche diesen zumeist noch durch ein Kugellager-Modell aus.

Ebenso tausche ich das Blatt, wenn mir das zu schmal ist - da kommt dann ein maximal sinnvoll breites Colorado dran.

So kann man auch einen ab Werk schlecht laufenden Billig-Spinjig stark aufwerten. Der Körper an sich ist ja praktisch Latte - hinten muss es ordentlich laufen.

Wenn es vorne noch zusätzlich vibrieren soll, nehme ich einen günstigen Lipless Crank (idealerweise mit Mengenrabatt aufm Angelflohmarkt gekauft etc.) und verpasse dem am Hintern nen KGL-Wirbel plus Colorado.

Dann am Bauch einfach nen vergleichsweise größeren Drilling montieren und fertig - das hakt einwandfrei, so Köder sind ja generell recht kompakt. Fehlbisse auf das Blatt halten sich daher dann auch in Grenzen.

Mit großen LL-Cranks und entsprechenden Blättern geht das auch prima in höheren WG-Klassen - kein Problem, da z. B. ein 12-cm-Teil mit mächtig Doppel-Druckwelle und super Weitwurf-Eigenschaften zu basteln.

Durch den vorne liegenden Schwerpunkt von einem LL-Crank gibt es dann auch keine Laufprobleme: Das vibriert vorne einwandfrei, während es hinten einwandfrei rotiert.

Vorausgesetzt natürlich, Körpergröße (bzw. -gewicht) und Blattgröße sind sinnvoll aufeinander abgestimmt - bei zu leichtem Körper und zu großem Blatt kann es da halt Probleme geben.

Aber das ist alles kein Hexenwerk, der Umbau-Aufwand hält sich sehr stark in Grenzen.

Für mich gibt's daher genau null Grund für "Luxus"-Spinjigs.

Auch, weil es mir viel mehr Spaß macht, mit Eigenkonstruktionen bzw. -modifikationen zu angeln und zu fangen:

Ich mag halt das Gefühl, etwas erfolgreich einzusetzen, das man so nicht kaufen kann. Wenn der ausgedachte Plan dann funktioniert, ist das einfach toll.


----------



## Nuesse (30. November 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> ebenso wie ASPs, da hatten Kollegen auch die selben Ausfallerscheinungen


Kann ich so bestätigen.
Mit den Jigspinnern von Lieblingsköder hatte ich 2 Fischverluste (Rapfen) weil der 
Haken sich ausgehebelt hat,also Fisch mit Haken weg.

Hab dann die Dinger mit Einzelhaken ausgerüstet .Bleibt gefühlt weniger Fisch hängen 
aber damit kann ich leben .


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. November 2022)

Falls das einer dieser offenen Zwillinge gewesen sein sollte:

Mit gewickelter, stabiler Drahtsicherung schließen (ggf. noch Wicklung mit Kleber verstärken) - dann kommt das so gut wie nicht mehr vor.

Falls dann mal Hakenwechsel nötig: Öhr per Bolzenschneider killen, neuen Zwilling ran, wie geschildert neu sichern.

Alternative: Zwilling weg, vernünftigen Sprengring plus Drilling ran.

Geschlossene Inline-Zwillinge mit Möglichkeit für Sprengring-Montage an Hardbait-Bäuchen sind halt so gut wie nicht erhältlich (mir sind jedenfalls keine bekannt).


----------



## Nuesse (30. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Falls das einer dieser offenen Zwillinge gewesen sein sollte:


War so Einer .


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Alternative: Zwilling weg, vernünftigen Sprengring plus Drilling ran.


Ich bleib lieber bei Einzelhaken ,ist immer ärgerlich
wenn  ein kleiner Fisch alle drei Flunken im
Maul hat .


----------



## Captain_H00k (30. November 2022)

Ich mache entweder heute oder spätestens morgen mal nen thread auf mit Vergleichsbildern zu diversen Jigspinnern.
captn-ahab meinst Du bei Deiner Beschreibung von Wirbeln die Tönnchen ?
Bei den China Dingern hab ich das auch beobachtet.
Im Schnitt waren bei den Kugellager - Tönnchen 2 von 5 defekt.
Aber man konnte das ganz gut beheben.
Wenn der sich quasi verhakt,dann läuft der erstmal nicht mehr sauber.
Dann kann man mit den Fingern mal beide Teile gegeneinander drehen,und etwas hin und her bewegen.
Man merkt richtig wie der sich dann löst.Hat man dann genug Spiel,hält das meistens danach.
Manchmal muss man das 2-3 Mal machen.
Zudem kann man beim Jackall / Illex Deracoup,und auch bei der China Version für ca 1,99€ das Stück die Tönnchen ohne Probleme tauschen !!!
Beim Profi Blinker geht das leider nicht.


----------



## captn-ahab (2. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte (unbewusst, Original nie live gesehen) einen Nachbau vom Storm Gomoku. Dort war öfter der Wirbel verhakt und bei mehreren ist der komplette Wirbel aus dem Körper gebrochen nach leichtester Berührung mit Steinen.

Quasi den hier, aber eben nicht der Originale.








						Storm Gomoku Spin Spinner Special | Ihr Angelshop für Angelsport und Angelausrüstung
					

Angeln-Shop.de - Der Fachversand für Raubfisch & Meeresangeln. Storm Gomoku Spin Spinner Special hier günstig bestellen.




					www.angeln-shop.de


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2022)

Der eigentliche Storm Gomuku ist aber gut ;-) . Generell ist es fast egal, welches es ist. Nur laufen muss das Ding. Mir persönlich gefallen die Spinmads am besten, da sie aufgrund des Zwillings nur schwer hängen bleiben. Aber ich mach teilweise auch das Öhr mit Draht zu.


----------



## alexpp (4. Dezember 2022)

Captain_H00k was treibst Du da wieder im BA? Und der blöde Schweizer bekommt noch Likes dafür 
Bleib stark captn-ahab  Den Spruch, "jeder (jedes Forum) bekommt, was er verdient", kann man hier passend einsetzen.


----------

